# Wunschkonzert 2012: Bitte baut ein ION 16!!



## chorge (6. Oktober 2011)

Hab im ION 18 Thread das Thema bereits angekratzt, aber vielleicht findet sich hier in der Runde ja echter Zuspruch, so dass es diesen Wunschrahmen womöglich einst in Serie geben wird...

Ein ION 16 würde mich extrem freuen! Das ION 18 ist IMHO etwas sehr DH-lastig. Das ION 20/ST bewegt sich ja ebenfalls derzeit im 20cm FW-Bereich, und somit 100% auf Hardcore FR/DH - warum nun also nochmal ein Rad, welches im Prinzip diesen Federweg abdeckt? OK, es ist leichter, und somit handlicher - aber zur Freeride/Enduro-Waffe kann es so kaum werden. Zudem lässt sich ein 150er Hinterbau idR schlecht Kurbeln, was auch Nicolai biometrisch nicht ändern kann.
Das Helius AM deckt zwar den Bereich bis 170mm ziemlich gut ab, aber irgendwie fehlt der nächste Schritt...

DAHER WUNSCHKONZERT:
Ein ION 16 mit 16-18cm FW auf Rohrsatzbasis des AM, wegen mir mit nem stärkeren Unterrohr um 18cm Gabeln besser zu verkraften - aber eben leicht genug, um auf 16kg Gesamtgewicht kommen zu können. Dazu nen kleinen Dom um nen Umwerfer aufnehmen zu können, damit man 2-fach fahren kann. Dann noch einen schmaleren 135er Hinterbau, damit man keine O-Beine beim Kurbeln bekommt. Und zu guter Letzt das Sattelrohr steiler, damit man das Bike universeller einsetzen kann! Also im Prinzip ne Mischung aus ION 14, ION 18 und Helius AM mit 16-18cm Federweg...
Konstruktiv sollte dies doch möglich sein, und ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es einige Abnehmer für das Bike gäbe - ich wäre einer! Mein altes Helius FR kommt langsam in die Jahre, das AM ist zwar toll, aber bietet mir kaum Vorteile, das ION 18 ist mir zu fett - daher wäre ein leichtes ION 16 als Enduro Bike für mich persönlich TOP!!! 

Gibt es weitere Zustimmung?


----------



## Timmy35 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht, wo da der Vorteil gegenüber einem Helius AM wäre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (6. Oktober 2011)

Etwas mehr FW, besser Anlenkung des Dämpfers... 
Ich fände es halt ganz gut, wenn es ein Bike gäbe, dass sich mit 16-18cm FW noch gut bergauf kurbeln/tragen lassen würde, nicht die Welt wiegt, und dennoch bombe im DH liegt.


----------



## Diamondaine (6. Oktober 2011)

Genau so eine Wunsch-Mail habe ich bereits an Nicolai geschickt.

Ich habe gefragt ob es möglich sei ein Ion 18 mit dünneren Rohren von AM zu fertigen, bzw ob vll. sogar kein ION 16 geplant ist, da ja sogar ein E-boxx modell mit den Namen "Ion 16" auf der Homepage prangt.

Um genau zu sein wurde meine E-Mail schlichtweg ignoriert.


----------



## trailterror (6. Oktober 2011)

Das AM kannst mit verstärktem UR bestellen, 135hinten, relativ leicht und stabil aufbaubar, zwischen 160-180 FW, bombe im DH, gut im uphill...es scheint doch echt alles zu haben was du verlangst, oder ??


----------



## Lynus (6. Oktober 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> Hab im ION 18 Thread das Thema bereits angekratzt, aber vielleicht findet sich hier in der Runde ja echter Zuspruch, so dass es diesen Wunschrahmen womöglich einst in Serie geben wird...
> 
> Ein ION 16 würde mich extrem freuen! Das ION 18 ist IMHO etwas sehr DH-lastig. Das ION 20/ST bewegt sich ja ebenfalls derzeit im 20cm FW-Bereich, und somit 100% auf Hardcore FR/DH - warum nun also nochmal ein Rad, welches im Prinzip diesen Federweg abdeckt? OK, es ist leichter, und somit handlicher - aber zur Freeride/Enduro-Waffe kann es so kaum werden. Zudem lässt sich ein 150er Hinterbau idR schlecht Kurbeln, was auch Nicolai biometrisch nicht ändern kann.
> Das Helius AM deckt zwar den Bereich bis 170mm ziemlich gut ab, aber irgendwie fehlt der nächste Schritt...
> ...



Das was du suchst gibt es bereits: Das Helius FR - 167mm Federweg, Geometrie noch tourentauglich aber auch für Bikepark geeignet. Für mich das perfekte Allroundbike, wenn´s um Enduro/Freeride geht


----------



## Diamondaine (6. Oktober 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Das AM kannst mit verstärktem UR bestellen, 135hinten, relativ leicht und stabil aufbaubar, zwischen 160-180 FW, bombe im DH, gut im uphill...es scheint doch echt alles zu haben was du verlangst, oder ??



Für mich hat es auch alles was ich brauche, bis auf das meiner meinung nach schönere Design, des Dämpfers am unterrohr/tiefer im Rahmen. Wenn kein Ion 16 kommt bin ich auch bald AM besitzer


----------



## trailterror (6. Oktober 2011)

Ok....

Aber ein ion 16 mit den fahreigenschaften und technischen angaben, so wie der threadersteller es sich vorstellt, so gäbe es ein bike zuviel. Helius AM oder Ion 16!

Die frage wäre also ob N das hervorragende Helius AM modell zugunsten eines ion 16 aufgeben würde....

Ich denke nicht....

Die N palette ist momentan egtl gut aufgestellt, 
wie ich finde...


----------



## Ge!st (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe ein AM mit AFR-Unterrohr und 180er Gabel und die Uphill-Qualitäten sind für so ein Bike beeindrucken gut, fast so gut wie z.B. mit meinem Nonius CC (wenn nötig kann ich auch noch die Gabel auf 140 mm absenken) und Downhill muss man sich nicht zurückhalten und kann es richtig laufen lassen. 

Was sollte ein ION 16 besser können als ein AM und was für einen Grund sollte es für Nicolai geben, einen solchen Rahmen auf den Markt zu bringen?


----------



## no name2606 (6. Oktober 2011)

was ist denn algemein mit dem helius afr?!
das gibts immer noch und laut n auf der eurobike wird man das auch weiter hin ordern können, aber halt nur auf anfrage.
ich peil so oder so nicht wieso es zwei ions mit dem selben federweg gibt. entweder sind die bikes für den federweg zugelassen und den dementsprächenden einsatzzweck oder halt nicht!!


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich unterschreibe das! ION16, gleiche Geo wie das ION 18 mit 135mm Hinterbau und leichteren Rohrsatz (max, 3,4 Kg) wäre spitze!



Ge!st schrieb:


> Was sollte ein ION 16 besser können als ein AM und was für einen Grund sollte es für Nicolai geben, einen solchen Rahmen auf den Markt zu bringen?



Tiefere und agressivere GEO, tiefer Schwerkpunkt. Ein Mini DH Bike eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johannes_180bpm (7. Oktober 2011)

Nächstes Jahr, wenn Kettenstrebe an meinem aktuellen Bike noch mal bricht, muss was Neues, Haltbares und Exklusives her! 

Warum es aber kein Nicolai wird!?

AM ist nicht für 180er Gabel gedacht, sprich Sitzwinkel wird zu flach und Tretlager zu hoch.
AFR  hohe Tretlager, hässliche Umwerfer Turm 
ION 18  ideale Geometrie aber zu schwer dazu noch 73mm Tretlager und 150er Nabenbreite
ION 16? Ja, Ja und noch mal Ja. 

Leider wird mein Bike nicht so lange durchhalten. Bis dahin und wenn überhaupt, gibt es mit Sicherheit kein ION 16.


----------



## trailterror (7. Oktober 2011)

Auf der einen seite willst du ein 180er bike und dann möchtest du ein ion 16?? Versteh ich das richtig?


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Oktober 2011)

Der Name ist doch unwichtig. Es geht um ein Mini DH Bike mit 160-180cm Federweg, der ION 18 Geometrie, leicht und mit 135mm Hinterbau. Der Name ION18 ist jetzt halt schon belegt, also ION16.
Du scheinst kein Bedarf dafür zu haben bzw. ist Dir das Konzept eines solchen Bikes nicht klar, aber gönne doch den anderen den Spaß.


----------



## trailterror (7. Oktober 2011)

Warum soll ich anderen ihren spass nicht gönnen? Weil ich ne frage stelle?

"früher" kams du mir chilliger vor dreamdeep.


----------



## chorge (7. Oktober 2011)

Naja - das ION 18 hat eben 18-20cm Federweg... Somit wäre die Bezeichnung ION 16 für 16-18cm passend! 
Wie bereits oben erwähnt, fände ich zudem wichtig, dass das Sattelrohr steiler steht - wenn federwegsbedingt nötig, dann eben mit Knick oder so. Durch die modernen absenkbaren Stützen ist dies ja kein so großes Problem mehr! Durch nen steileren Sattelstützenwinkel wäre das Bike aber universeller einsetzbar...


----------



## John McLeash (7. Oktober 2011)

Ion 16,

65° Lenkwinkel bei ner 160er Gabel.
Leichterer Rohrsatz, wunschgewicht unter 3.5kg
1.5

150er Hinterbau und 73er Innenlager find ich sehr gut, Kurbel mit weitem Q-Faktor und sehr stabile Laufräder.

Ein Bike das grade noch gut bergauf geht und absolute DH Geometrie für harte "Gardasee" etc. DH`s und Hausrunden DH zum selber hinpedalieren.

Aber ich denke das ION 18 ist mit nem 8.5x2.5 und +7 Dämpferaufnahme genau das, evtl. noch nen AM Rohrsatz und alles wäre perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (8. Oktober 2011)

jup, so ists 
Deshalb bau ich mir ein ION18 mit allen Optionen auf 

Hinterbaubreite und Tretlagergehäuse muß noch endgültig geklärt werden.
Laß uns mal abwarten.

Zum Sitzwinkel: Der ist doch steil mit 73,5°!

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## chorge (8. Oktober 2011)

Das ist aber nur der virtuelle Sitzwinkel in einer bestimmten Position! 
Kurbelt man nach oben, hat man den Sattel i.d.R sehr weit draußen (zumindest wenn man über 1,80m groß ist). Durch den flachen Rohrwinkel wird der Sitzwinkel dann extrem flach, und man tritt extrem ineffizient von hinten in die Pedale...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre das AM mit AFR Unterrohr, 180 er Gabel und -0,5 Angleset. Das verhält sich bergab extrem gut! Der Monarch plus schläg sich dabei auch sehr tapfer, mit Vivid Air oder BD Air wäre sicher noch mehr drin. 

One bike fits all kommt dem sehr nahe!
Da mein Ion gerade in der Wartung ist, fahre ich das Helius auf den gröberen Strecken.
Sau geil! 

Ich denke damit ist der Einsatzbereich zum Ion-16 eigentlich schon abgedeckt... das wären ja nur Nuancen oder?!


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt schon, das sind feinheiten. Aber vor allem das tiefere Tretlager ist ein Punkt, den ich mir beim AM mit 180mm Gabel immer wieder wünsche und der tiefere Schwerkpunkt wäre auch nicht zu verachten.

Deshalb hatte ich mich auf das ION18 als Nachfolger gefreut. Das Gewicht hat es dann aber, für mich bei meinem angedachten Einsatzzweck, disqualifiziert. Aber mal sehen was da noch kommt


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Oktober 2011)

Wieviel schwerer ist denn der Ion 18 Rahmen gegenüber dem AM?


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenne auch nur die Angabe von 4,8 Kg inkl. CCDB. Also sollte der Rahmen bei rund 3800g liegen, unterm Strich also 700g mehr. 

Klar, nicht die Welt, aber für meinem Geschmack ist mein AM mit 15Kg schon an der Grenze, nochmal 700g möchte ich nicht. Zumal ich mit dem AM soweit ja sehr zufrieden bin, das oben genannte Bike wäre halt nur das Tüpfelchen auf dem i. Ähnlich wie die einzelnen Generationen an AMs die ich hatte 






...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Oktober 2011)

Mmmmmh....

Wenn ich meine Teile vom AM ans Ion-18 1:1 umbauen würde - habe zwar leichte Parts genommen - aber nie Stabilität und Funktion aus den Augen verloren, dann würde es bei 14,0 - 14,2 kg landen. 

Irgendwie muss das Teil ja auch was aushalten oder?! Ich finde das Mehrgewicht geht schon in Ordnung für den angedachten Einsatzzweck (Freeride/DH). Das AM kann man m. M. von Allmountain bis "hardcore" Enduro aufbauen. Für mich ist da alles abgedeckt. 

Aber Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich, will da auch gar nix gegen sagen. ;-)


----------



## US. (10. Oktober 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Das AM kann man m. M. von Allmountain bis "hardcore" Enduro aufbauen. Für mich ist da alles abgedeckt.



Ja, und das ION18 deckt von Enduro bis Downhill einen großen Bereich ab mit bereits deutlicher Überschneidung zum AM.

Das ION20 ist aus meiner Sicht trotz Fedwegüberschneidung zum ION18 außerhalb und sehr spezifisch für Downhill optimiert. Alleine die Hinterbaukinematik mit oberer Lage des Hauptschwingenlagers...

Für mich persönlich ist das ION18 vor allem aufgrund der stimmigen Geometrie interessant ohne einen Angle-Set verwenden zu müssen und ohne andere Dämpferaufnahme, die den Sitzwinkel abflacht.
Übrigens dürften von den virtuellen 73,5° real oben am Sattel bei 75cm Sattelhöhe noch immer 73,2° ankommen nach meiner überschlägigen Rechnung.
Auch die rein progressiven Hinterbaukinematik finde ich für ein Longtravel-Bike besser.

Wie dem auch sei; die Nicolai-Bikes decken einen großen Einsatzbereich ab, was die Entscheidung nicht leichter macht.
Habe ja auch ein Allmountain-Helius AM im Einsatz...

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Oktober 2011)

ich lehne mich zurück und denke an mein helius fr mit 180mm-freigabe, parkfreigabe und voller tourentauglichkeit...


----------



## NoStyle (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann Chorge verstehen, einen ähnlichen Wusch hatte ich im ION-14-News-Thread auch schon mal laut gedacht: 
Einstellbarer Federweg zwischen z.B. 13 und 16 cm hinten, Gabeltauglich von 14 bis 17 cm, Sitzwinkel steile 75 Grad, kurze Kettenstreben von sub 43 cm oder einstellbar, Lenkwinkel mit 16er Gabel flache 65 Grad, Tretlager mit zwischen 34 und 35 cm nicht zu tief, bitte Oberrohr tief abgesenkt lassen, Sitzrohrlänge max. 43 cm, aber bitte durchgängig ohne zusätzlichen unnötigen Umwerfer-Dom, Gewicht ohne Dämpfer max. 3,4 kg - wäre meine ganz persönliche Traumgeo und Trailfräse für alles 
Hatte schon mal überlegt das als Custom-Geo auf ION-14 Basis anzufragen, allerdings hat bislang der Kontostand den Wahnsinn fest im Griff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (17. Oktober 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich lehne mich zurück und denke an mein helius fr mit 180mm-freigabe, parkfreigabe und voller tourentauglichkeit...



unterschreibe ich auch, aber der Lenkwinkel ist und bleibt in der Luft einfach zu steil... das sollte beim ION auch noch rein, so 66° bei 160mm FW wären geil, eher perfekt


----------



## cycophilipp (17. Oktober 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> dann eben mit Knick oder so



Frag das ja nicht an, sonst gibts nen Anschiss *GGG* (den ich mir vor ein paar Monaten schon geholt hab - mit der Frage)


----------



## lassereinböng (18. Oktober 2011)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Frag das ja nicht an, sonst gibts nen Anschiss *GGG* (den ich mir vor ein paar Monaten schon geholt hab - mit der Frage)



was ist so schlimm daran?


----------



## trailterror (18. Oktober 2011)

Entspricht wohl nicht der hauseignen philosophie....steht also im konflikt den N prinzipienvorstellungen


----------



## stuk (18. Oktober 2011)

man bestellt beim italiener auch keine ente-süß-sauer............


----------



## US. (18. Oktober 2011)

Das ist keine Philosophiefrage sondern eine von Sinn und Unsinn.
Ein durchgehendes Sattelrohr bietet das bestmÃ¶gliche VerhÃ¤ltnis von Steifigkeit/ Gewicht und ist universell bzgl. Umwerfermontage.
Bei sinnvollen KettenstrebenlÃ¤ngen, Sitzwinkeln und TretlagerhÃ¶hen lassen sich so rund 160mm Federweg realisieren.

Wenn mehr Federweg gewÃ¼nscht wird unter Beibehalt kurzer Kettenstreben, tiefem Tretlager und moderaten Sitzwinkel, muÃ das Sitzrohr nach vorn versetzt und leicht geneigt werden um den Versatz auszugleichen.
Nachteil ist etwas Mehrgewicht, da ein Zwischenteil am TretlagergehÃ¤use benÃ¶tigt wird.
Und die Umwerfermontage ist weniger flexibel. Hier sind nur noch Dom, E-Type oder Direct-Mount mÃ¶glich.

Der Sitzwinkel kann aber vÃ¶llig unabhÃ¤ngig gewÃ¤hlt werden und ist nicht limitiert. Auch 76Â° wÃ¤ren mÃ¶glich. Die Frage ist nur, obs sinnvoll ist.
Denn dann kÃ¶nnte man auch gleich ein durchgehendes Sattelrohr wÃ¤hlen und die Kettenstreben lang machen. HÃ¤tte sogar noch kinematische Vorteile.

Ohnehin ist der Sitzwinkel des ION 18 nicht flach. Weder virtuell noch real.
Ein Rechenbeispiel:
SchrittlÃ¤nge von 87cm ergibt eine SitzhÃ¶he von 75cm, gemessen von Tretlagermitte bis SattelflÃ¤che. Der Stackwert des ION 18 betrÃ¤gt 61cm.
Unterstellt man nÃ¤herungsweise einen realen Sitzwinkel von 73Â°, so steht der Sattel gerade mal 11cm (!) hÃ¶her als die Oberkante des Steuerrohrs wo der virtuelle Sitzwinkel gemessen wird. FÃ¼r diese 11cm SattelÃ¼berstand verschiebt nun die Differenz von realem zu virtuellem Sitzwinkel (ca. 5Â°), den Sattel um 8mm nach hinten.
Diese 8mm entsprechen einer realen Sitzrohrdifferenz @ 75cm SattelhÃ¶he von 0,6Â°.

Damit ergibt sich der reale Sitzwinkel zu 72,9Â°.
Jetzt vergleicht diesen Wert mal mit einem Helius AM bei 180er Gabel und -3 DÃ¤mpferaufnahme. Da kommen 71,8Â° rausâ¦

GruÃ, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (18. Oktober 2011)

Auch Sinn und unsinn können durchaus ausgangspunkt einer philosophie sein


----------



## lassereinböng (18. Oktober 2011)

irgendwie haben die hersteller im moment alle eine ziemliche macke.
es sollte doch möglich sein, einen hochwertigen rahmen mit 160-180 mm federweg zu bekommen, bei dem man nicht eingeschränkt bei der dämpferwahl ist, nicht gezwungen wird unbedingt produkt x von firma y zu verbauen oder sich sonstigen einschränkungen unterwerfen muss. ging doch früher auch...
aber das gehört wohl hier nicht hin.

zum ion 18...ich finde das gewicht, wenn ich mal die breitere nabe und die schwerere kurbel die man fahren muss mit dazurechne, von knapp 4 kg einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäs.
deswegen schließe ich mich dem wunsch von chorge an.
bitte baut ein ion 16


----------



## guru39 (18. Oktober 2011)

lassereinböng schrieb:


> irgendwie haben die hersteller im moment alle eine ziemliche macke.
> es sollte doch möglich sein, einen hochwertigen rahmen mit 160-180 mm federweg zu bekommen, bei dem man nicht eingeschränkt bei der dämpferwahl ist, nicht gezwungen wird unbedingt produkt x von firma y zu verbauen oder sich sonstigen einschränkungen unterwerfen muss. ging doch früher auch...
> aber das gehört wohl hier nicht hin.



Hä, hab isch was verpasst? Kann isch nicht mehr jeden Dämpfer in meinem Nicolai fahren den isch will 

Aber du hast ja Recht  Das betrifft ja nicht Nicolai 




lassereinböng schrieb:


> zum ion 18...ich finde das gewicht, wenn ich mal die breitere nabe und die schwerere kurbel die man fahren muss mit dazurechne, von knapp 4 kg einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäs.
> deswegen schließe ich mich dem wunsch von chorge an.
> bitte baut ein ion 16



Sorry, aber, für mich gibt es nur einen Grund der für ein Ion 16 sprechen würde wäre das Design, was auch immer das bedeutet  

Ansonsten finde ich die Nicolai Produktpalette ganz gut aufgestellt 

Es gibt ein Helius AM das 160-170 (180mm bei einem Verstärkten Unterrohr) Federweg vorne und 136-171mm hinten bietet. Warum also bitte ein Ion 16?

Zum Ion 18: Ein Stabiles "Big Bike" mit dem ich auch Bergauf fahren kann das zwischen 16-17,5Kg wiegt finde ich sehr zeitgemäß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (19. Oktober 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Entspricht wohl nicht der hauseignen philosophie....steht also im konflikt den N prinzipienvorstellungen


Es darf ja durchaus ein geschweißter Knick sein... Quasi ein kleiner Parallelversatz. Schaut man sich mal an, wie das Lambda verbastelt ist, sollte dies nicht unmöglich sein, und man umgeht das flache Sattelrohr!


----------



## NoStyle (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt ein Bild von der Nicolai-HP quick and dirty im Photoshop ein wenig umzustricken. Das ganze soll nur einen rein optischen Eindruck vermitteln und hat daher keine Gewähr auf Maßstabstreue oder richtige Kinematik.
Knicke, Rohrbiegungen oder sonstige "Designerlösungen" sind gar nicht nötig. 
Ich interpretiere es eher als aggressives Trail/Endurobike für Rauf und Runter, low and slack, mit 14 bis 16 cm Federweg hinten max., nicht als dicken Freerider mit "es geht gerade noch" Tourentauglichkeit. 
Ich persönlich würde es in allen Belangen einem Helius AM vorziehen, ist aber natürlich Geschmacksache 

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## lassereinböng (21. Oktober 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Helius AM das 160-170 (180mm bei einem VerstÃ¤rkten Unterrohr) Federweg vorne und 136-171mm hinten bietet. Warum also bitte ein Ion 16?
> 
> Zum Ion 18: Ein Stabiles "Big Bike" mit dem ich auch Bergauf fahren kann das zwischen 16-17,5Kg wiegt finde ich sehr zeitgemÃ¤Ã!




bei einem am mÃ¼sste ich rahmengrÃ¶Ãe m mit s sitzrohr und afr (lustige buchstabensuppe  )unterrohr nehmen und zusÃ¤tzlich noch einen angle set verbauen.
das sind mir zu viele "mÃ¼sste" fÃ¼r einen rahmen, fÃ¼r den ich um die 3000 â¬ hinblÃ¤ttern wÃ¼rde.

ps: wie ist das eigentlich...gibt es in der regel auf solche threads von nicolai ein feedback?


----------



## evilesel (30. November 2011)

Mich würde ein ion mit 150 - 160mm um die 3kg auch jucken.......
Am - enduro bereich...ich weiß es gibt ein Nicolai Am, jedoch sieht das ion für mich optisch um einiges besser aus


----------



## othu (1. Dezember 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Helius AM das 160-170 (180mm bei einem Verstärkten Unterrohr) Federweg vorne und 136-171mm hinten bietet. Warum also bitte ein Ion 16?



Ich schaue mich gerade ein wenig auf der N-Seite um, der Ordergenerator deckt solche Sonderlösungen nicht ab, oder?
Ist das dann schon Maßrahmen mit 600Euro Aufpreis?

Wenn ich ein Helius AM mit verstärktem Unterrohr, 180mm Federweg und etwas steilerem Sitzwinkel möchte, geht das auch?

Und zu Letzt: gibt es das AM auch mit Steckachse?


Grüße
Otto


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Ich schaue mich gerade ein wenig auf der N-Seite um, der Ordergenerator deckt solche Sonderlösungen nicht ab, oder?
> Ist das dann schon Maßrahmen mit 600Euro Aufpreis?
> 
> Wenn ich ein Helius AM mit verstärktem Unterrohr, 180mm Federweg und etwas steilerem Sitzwinkel möchte, geht das auch?
> ...


bei -N- kannst du dir so ziemlich alles an sondergeo´s wünschen/bestellen. 
 nur nicht hydro ,   aber dazu hatte Kalle mal ein klasse plausibles statement   abgegeben...  


die steckachse ist im Helius AM serie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (1. Dezember 2011)

Im Ordergenerator bestellt man bei einem Maßrahmen die Custom Geo. Ich würde mich bei Sonderwünschen immer lieber per Telefon beraten lassen. Wenn immer du Winkel verändern willst, dann wird es zu einem Maßrahmen.
Viele andere Änderungen wie ein kürzeres Sitzrohr usw. kosten weniger Aufpreis.

Das verstärkte Unterrohr gibt es aber ohne Aufpreis. Man muss es nur bei der Bestellung angeben. Steckachse ist beim AM in der Regel Standard, vielleicht muss man es aber anmerken.


----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Ich schaue mich gerade ein wenig auf der N-Seite um, der Ordergenerator deckt solche Sonderlösungen nicht ab, oder?



Kannste bei den Bemerkungen reinschreiben.




othu schrieb:


> Ist das dann schon Maßrahmen mit 600Euro Aufpreis?



Nein.




othu schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Helius AM mit verstärktem Unterrohr, 180mm Federweg und etwas steilerem Sitzwinkel möchte, geht das auch?



Das Unterrohr kostet nix aber ein steileres Sitzrohr schon.





othu schrieb:


> Und zu Letzt: gibt es das AM auch mit Steckachse?



is eh Standart.



othu schrieb:


> Grüße
> Otto



Gruß zurück.


----------



## der Digge (3. Dezember 2011)

Also einen "Mini DH'ler" mit 16 - 18cm Federweg und kurzer Kettenstrebe, progressivem Hinterbau und Bergauf tauglichem Sitzwinkel fände ich auch gut


----------



## NoStyle (5. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm ... das Interesse scheint ja vorhanden zu sein, dafür das viele das ION-14 anfänglich eher "doof" fanden ... 
Mag sich denn mal jemand von der Firma Nicolai hierzu äussern?

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## vinc (6. Dezember 2011)

...amüsiert, interessiert und neugierig lese ich eure Antworten zum ION 16. 

Wie ihr euch denken könnt ist uns diese Idee auch schon gekommen.
Wir können schlichtweg nicht 3 neue Modelle an einem Tag auf den Markt werfen.
Zur Eurobike präsentierten wir: ION 14, 18 Helius Pinion..(E-Bikes)

Wir haben uns im letzten Monat zum Beispiel für eine XL Größe beim ION 14 entschieden.
Auch auf dem Trail macht dieses Bike in einer angenehmen Größe richtig Spaß!!

Ein ION 16 wäre da eigentlich der nächste Schritt.
Doch die Entscheidung will gut überlegt sein. 

Gebt uns noch ein wenig Zeit und Feedback um zu einer guten Zukunftsorientierten Lösung zu finden. Die letzen Jahre haben gezeigt dass mtb-news von uns sehr ernst genommen wird und Lösungen gemeinsam erarbeitet werden können.

Viele Grüße und danke für eure konstruktive Hilfe!


Vincent


----------



## John McLeash (6. Dezember 2011)

Flach und leicht wünsch ich mir:

Lenkwinkel 65°
Sitzwinkel gut bergauftauglich bei Kollisionsfreiheit bis 180mm Federweg
Kurze Kettenstreben 420-430mm
Niedriger Schwerpunkt
Progressive Anlenkung des Dämpfers wie bei ION 18, 20.
Innenlager 0 bis +5 
Konisches Steuerrohr mit 1.5 integrated unten (1.5 zero Stack) für hohe Steifigkeit vorne.
Kurzes Steuerrohr um 120mm
Hinterbau nicht zu steif, 150mm Hinterrad und 73er Tretlager.
Kurzes Sattelrohr um 390mm bei S.
Reach 390-400 bei S.
31.6er Stütze.
Hammerschmidt ready
Optimierter Rohrsatz, Gleitlager
Gabeleinbaulänge bis 555mm, Geometrie bezogen auf 545 mit 5mm Zerostack.
Gewicht um 3-3.5 kg
Optik ähnlich wie ION 18.

Federweg 160, 180


----------



## der-gute (7. Dezember 2011)

und XL ;-)

wenn das ein gut proportionierter Rahmen ist, der mit 160er Gabel einen 65er LW hat,
brauch ich nur eine EBL von 545 ...

die 170/180er Gabeln kommen doch nur daher, das man einen flacheren LW will
das mehr von 1-2 cm merkt doch keiner...

Ich würd ne Lyrik coil RC2DH 160 mm nehmen


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2011)

in meinen augen wäre ein ION 16 sinnvoller,  als ein ION 18


----------



## Rockcity Roller (7. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> in meinen augen wäre ein ION 16 sinnvoller,  als ein ION 18



fänd ich auch nicht schlecht. nur fehlt dann der klassische freerider, jetzt wo das AFR nicht mehr akut ist. also ruhig die palette um das ION16 erweitern. 

und das ION 16 sollte sich dann von den werten schon stark vom helius AM unterscheiden. wie schon gesagt: tiefer, flacherer lenkwinkel, aber annährend gleiches gewicht. sonst verliert das sehr gelungene AM seine daseinsberechtigung. 

@der gute: den unterschied zwischen ner 160mm und ner 180mm gabel merkt man sogar ziemlich stark (ähnliche performance und charakteristik vorausgesetzt), genauso wie den unterschied zwischen 180 und 200mm. 

gruß rainer


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2011)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> und das ION 16 sollte sich dann von den werten schon stark vom helius AM unterscheiden.



macht es doch sowieso... 
die rahmenformen sind doch total unterschiedlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (7. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> macht es doch sowieso...
> die rahmenformen sind doch total unterschiedlich.



ja klar, ich meinte aber halt ausschließlich die geo-daten...nicht die rahmenform. 

mich würde die kombi aus 160mm federweg und einer ECHTEN DH-geometrie interessieren, sprich 64grad lenkwinkel, sehr tiefes tretlager, langer radstand ect.
macht sicherlich bei nicht zu knallharten strecken mehr spaß als n 200mm bock, obwohl geometriemäßig ein "echtes" DH-feeling rüberkommt.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2011)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> ja klar, ich meinte aber halt ausschließlich die geo-daten...nicht die rahmenform.
> 
> mich würde die kombi aus 160mm federweg und einer ECHTEN DH-geometrie interessieren, sprich 64grad lenkwinkel, sehr tiefes tretlager, langer radstand ect.
> macht sicherlich bei nicht zu knallharten strecken mehr spaß als n 200mm bock, obwohl geometriemäßig ein "echtes" DH-feeling rüberkommt.



klaa...  hab dich schon verstanden.


----------



## NoStyle (7. Dezember 2011)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> ... und das ION 16 sollte sich dann von den werten schon stark vom helius AM unterscheiden. wie schon gesagt: tiefer, flacherer lenkwinkel, aber annährend gleiches gewicht. sonst verliert das sehr gelungene AM seine daseinsberechtigung ...


Für Freeride ist das ION-18 perfekt.
Das ION-16 wäre (für meinen persönlichen Geschmack) die Ablöse fürs AM 



Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> ... mich würde die kombi aus 160mm federweg und einer ECHTEN DH-geometrie interessieren, sprich 64grad lenkwinkel, sehr tiefes tretlager, langer radstand ect.
> macht sicherlich bei nicht zu knallharten strecken mehr spaß als n 200mm bock, obwohl geometriemäßig ein "echtes" DH-feeling rüberkommt ...


Schön und gut, aber auch da sehe ich eher das ION-18. Das 16er wäre (auch hier wieder für meinen persönlichen Geschmack ) das Bike für das breite AM/Enduro-Feld. 18 cm Federweg und 150er Hinterbaubreite fände ich schon zuviel des Guten!
Prinzipiell finde ich eine tiefe, flache Geo mit niedrigem Rahmen immer sehr gut! Allerdings wird sie, ganz extrem ausgeführt, recht "eindimensional", vorallem für den Allroundeinsatz.

@ Vinc
Vielen Dank fürs erste Feedback! Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn das spurlos an Euch vorbeizieht 
Ich hoffe meine "Photoshop-Künste" aus meinem Post 38 geben einen Eindruck wohin die Reise gehen könnte: Low & Slack. 
Die Frage wäre nur: Wie aggressiv darfs denn sein 

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## trailterror (7. Dezember 2011)

Sind doch vieles wieder subjektive wünsche....

Ich denk ja immer noch, dass ein Ion 16 nicht wirklich nötig ist; man hat nen DH'ler (Ion 20) ein Freerider (Ion 18) und ein enduro (helius) im programm!

Wenn, dann könnt ich auch am ehesten die wünsche von nem, mit richtig flachem LW/tiefen tretlager, mini DHler mit erträglicher uphillperformance verstehen....

Wenn, dann gibts da wohl am ehesten ne nische (denk ich mal)....Ion 16 als AM/enduro-glaube und hoffe ich nicht. Da hat man doch DAS bike schlechthin, den fast schon Klassiker per excellence -Helius AM!!


----------



## ichoe (8. Dezember 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> flachem LW/tiefen tretlager, mini DHler mit erträglicher uphillperformance verstehen....
> !



klingt für mich nach ION 18 und genau das erhoffe ich mir bei meinem neuen rahmen...bergauf gaaanz entspannt und runter mit vollgas


----------



## NoStyle (8. Dezember 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Sind doch vieles wieder subjektive wünsche....
> 
> Ich denk ja immer noch, dass ein Ion 16 nicht wirklich nötig ist; man hat nen DH'ler (Ion 20) ein Freerider (Ion 18) und ein enduro (helius) im programm!
> 
> ...


Selbstverständlich ist das subjektiv, oder auch persönlicher Geschmack.
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Markt voll mit guten Freeridern/Mini-DHlern, die wollen alle erst mal unter die Leute gebracht werden! 
Dieser Markt dürfte mit dem ION-18 auch gut abgedeckt sein, weshalb ich ein "downsizing" auf 16 cm nur bedingt sehe.

Im Gegensatz dazu sehe ich im AM/Enduro-Segment sicher noch Platz für ein richtig aggressives und robustes Trailbike. Gerade im Federwegsbereich 13-16 cm wirken viele Bikes auf mich doch recht "brav". Sicher gibt es da in Ansätzen das Helius AM, aber das ist für mich schon eher wie das alte Helius FR. 
Hier greift einfach der (mein) persönliche Geschmack: Ein theoretisches ION-16 wäre in einigen Punkten einem AM überlegen, alleine optisch wirkt es schon moderner, obwohl die typischen Nicolai-CIs vorhanden wären.

Aber wie gesagt, meine subjektive Meinung/Geschmack/Eindruck, plus eine ordentliche Brise Desktop-Mountainbiking.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (8. Dezember 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Für Freeride ist das ION-18 perfekt.
> Das ION-16 wäre (für meinen persönlichen Geschmack) die Ablöse fürs AM
> 
> eben nicht! ich stell mir das hypothetische ION16 als DOWNHILLER mit wenig federweg vor. ob der markt dafür da ist, bezweifle ich leider, weil die meisten leute nach viel federweg schreien, wenn´s um die abfahrt geht. das helius AM habe ich selber auch; und wenn ich mir da 2° flacheren lenkwinkel und 20mm tieferes tretlager vorstelle... RAKETE!
> ...


----------



## checkb (9. Dezember 2011)

> Das ION-16 wäre (für meinen persönlichen Geschmack) die Ablöse fürs AM



Bin ja gespannt was da kommt. Mein AM muss noch ne Saison halten, ABER dann wird es mal wieder Zeit für was Neues im Keller.


----------



## trailterror (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke auf keinen fall, dass man den Bestseller, das universellste bike im stall, das Helius AM aufgeben wird. Man steht kurz zuvor das modell mit dem pinion getriebe auf den markt zu bringen, es wurde grad ne neue schwinge rausgebracht; die nachfrage ist zurecht immer noch gross. da wird man wohl kein ion 16 als direktes konkurrenzbike rausbringen...

Ich seh das AM ein bisserl wie das 301 bei LV. Grundgerüst bleibt "ewig" bestehn; es wird halt immer mal wieder geupdatet...

Wie die meisten hier würd ich noch am ehesten ein leichtes, aggressives, tiefes, handliches, verspieltes rad drunter verstehn, welches im FW reduziert wird....

Das würde auch in die kategorisierung passen:


Die Ion Gang-tendez gravity
Die Helius Crew-tendenz: tour

Natürlich mit überschneidungen...

Ein "tourer" bei den Ions....passt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (9. Dezember 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wie die meisten hier würd ich noch am ehesten ein leichtes, aggressives, tiefes, handliches, verspieltes rad drunter verstehn, welches im FW reduziert wird....



richtig


----------



## John McLeash (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich würd das ION 16 als erster bestellen, ein Bike mit dem man noch passabel raufkommt und mit voller DH Geo bergab, ist doch das ideale Homespot Geschoss, Enduro DH`ler für Megavalanche oder Freeride Alpencrosser.

Prinzipiell für alle Abfahrten zu denen man hinkurbelt und auf denen Gegenanstiege sind.

Das ganze mit leichten Parts um 14-15kg aufbauen und man hat den besten und handlichsten Rahmen, der reicht für 95%, nur bei reinen DH`s oder CC Ambitionen braucht man was anderes.


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (12. Dezember 2011)

Was ich mir bei Ion 16 wünschen würde, ist verstellbare Geometrie. Wenn man Dämpfer
umhängt, soll sich nicht nur Federweg ändern, sondern auch die Bike Geometrie. 

Zum Beispiel: 

Loch oben (ausgehend von ION18 Aufbau) - typische Enduro Geometrie mit 160 mm
Federweg, Tretlager + 15mm bis 20mm, Lenkwinkel um die 66°, Sitzwinkel 73° bis 74°, 
also wendig mit genügend Bodenfreiheit für ehe langsame, technische Gelände, 
Bergauffahren und Hometrails. 

Loch unten  Downhill Geometrie mit mehr Federweg, Tretlager Absenkung auf Null, 
Lenkwinkel um 64°-64,5°. Bergab orientiert für Bikeparks und lange Freerideabfahrten. 

Umbau soll mit Bordwerkzeug oder sogar ohne, mit wenige Handgriffe zu bewerkstelligen 
sein.

Wenn man mit einem Bike möglichst großen Einsatzbereich abdecken möchte, kommt
man nicht Drumherum. Perfekte Geometrie gibt es nicht. Ist meiner Erfahrung. 

Ion 16 als reiner Mini DH Bike bei Rahmenpreis über 2000 Euro ist Unsinn.

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## John McLeash (13. Dezember 2011)

Für ersteres gibts das AM.

Für zweiteres das neue ION 16 und das wird unter 2000 Euro kosten, idealerweise zwischen dem AM um dem ION 18.

Wichtig ist einfach eine gute Anlenkung mit leichter Progression wie beim ION 18.

Die Anlenkung beim AM ist einfach bescheiden und entlockt dem Rahmen nicht das was er kann.


----------



## cycophilipp (14. Dezember 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal erlaubt ein Bild von der Nicolai-HP quick and dirty im Photoshop ein wenig umzustricken. Das ganze soll nur einen rein optischen Eindruck vermitteln und hat daher keine Gewähr auf Maßstabstreue oder richtige Kinematik.
> Knicke, Rohrbiegungen oder sonstige "Designerlösungen" sind gar nicht nötig.
> Ich interpretiere es eher als aggressives Trail/Endurobike für Rauf und Runter, low and slack, mit 14 bis 16 cm Federweg hinten max., nicht als dicken Freerider mit "es geht gerade noch" Tourentauglichkeit.
> Ich persönlich würde es in allen Belangen einem Helius AM vorziehen, ist aber natürlich Geschmacksache
> ...



Servus Leute, ich hatte mit NoStyle ausgemacht, dass ich seine Geo-Vorstellung vom ION 16 mal ins CAD kloppe, dass wir mal eine Vorstellung vom eingefederten Zustand (Hinterrad an Sattelstütze streifen) usw. bekommen. Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, wird aber spätestens um Weihnachten nachgeholt.




Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> Ion 16 als reiner Mini DH Bike bei Rahmenpreis über 2000 Euro ist Unsinn.
> 
> Gruß
> Johannes




Find ich nicht, für mich wär es der ideale Nachfolger für mein Helius FR, keine Doppelbrücke, aber hinten nicht zu hoch... ION 14 zu wenig, ION 18 mir zuviel


----------



## NoStyle (15. Dezember 2011)

Hey Cycophilipp, 

hier noch mal die groben Geometriedaten als Reminder ... hau rein 

Version mit Sattelrohr/Oberrohrhöhe vom ION-14:






Version mit gleicher tiefer Oberrohrhöhe, aber etwas längerem Sitzrohr plus Gusset (mein persönlicher Favorit ): 





Version mit etwas höherem Oberrohr, ohne Gusset:





Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John McLeash (22. Dezember 2011)

Finde die Geozeichnungen nicht grade hilfreich, zudem der extremsteile sitzwinkel, auch die Angabe mit effektiver OR Länge ist nicht mehr aktuell.

Besser mit Reach und Stack angeben.

Wollte mal von Nicolaiseite hören wie es ums 16er steht, wenn ihr eins baut und es optisch nach dem 18er kommt und deutlich leichter als eben dieses ist nehm ich sofort eins.

Finde das 14er grottenhässlich, bitte das 16er nicht am 14er anlehnen.

GEO:

65° LW bei 545 Gabel und zerostack (5mm)
0 - +5 Tretlagerüberhöhung
395 Reach bei grösse S
425-430 Kettenstrebe
115-120 Steuerrohr am besten mit Taper ZS49/56 für Zerostack bei 1.5 tapered Steuerrohr, oder 1.5 straight.
Evtl. auf den virtuellen Sitzwinkel verzichten und ein bissel Gewicht sparen.
160 oder 170mm Federweg
Gabel bis 555
Leichterer Rohrsatz (31.6er Sattelrohr etc.), Gewicht um 3-3.3kg wär optimal bei Parkfreigabe etc.
Direct mount umwerfer und ISCG03/05
150er Hinterbau und 73er Tretlager (stabile Laufräder und gleicher Standart wie beim DH Bike), Kettenlinie ist bei dieser Kombination auch gut fahrbar.
Zudem leichte Kurbel und es gibt nur wenige 83er Kurbeln mit kleinem KB.
Anlenkung mit leichter Progression.

Das wäre mein Traumbike


----------



## schnubbi81 (22. Dezember 2011)

Kommt meinem Wunsch sehr nahe, allerdings bitte keine 150er Achsbreite. 
73er tretlager ist super. 

Würde ich sofort bestellen.


----------



## NoStyle (22. Dezember 2011)

J. Mc L., wie Trailterror schon sagte: Alles subjektiv und freie Interpretation 

Meine persönliche Interpretation (uphillfähiges aggressives Trailbike) mit max. 16cm Federweg, basierend auf dem ION-14, habe ich bereits mehrfach erwähnt, ebenso wie die "quick&dirty"-Pics, bei denen einige Angaben natürlich noch fehlen.

Wir werden sehen ... ist einfach interessant wie unterschiedlich die möglichen Ideen/Vorstellungen sind


----------



## evilesel (28. Dezember 2011)

will auch ein ion 16


----------



## cycophilipp (5. Januar 2012)

so, Update:

nächste Woche wirds fertig. Habe mir alle Techsheets von ION 14, 18 und Helius AM besorgt und werd die vergleiche. Ich werd mich nun an der Geo von Nostyle orientieren und von John Mc Leash auch mal ne Version machen.

Fragen an euch:

Ich werd jetzt eine Fox 36 mit 545mm Einbauhöhe vorsehen. Will jemand lieber die 180er? Was hat die für ne Einbauhöhe? 565mm? Konnte nichts finden auf die Schnelle...

Übrigens ist diese 2D-Skizze dann auch sehr flexibel, sprich wer einen konkreten Geovorschlag hat, soll sich bei mir melden, dann mach ich ne Version davon.


----------



## schnubbi81 (5. Januar 2012)

denke, wer ein ion 160 will, hat argumente kein ion 180 zu kaufen und somit auch eher interesse an einer 160er gabel, als an einer 180er.
wenn ein ion 160 mit 160/180mm federweg gebrutzelt wird, komm ich da allerdings schonwieder ins gruebeln...


----------



## cycophilipp (5. Januar 2012)

Also ich würd mir ne Talas 180 reinbauen, es soll ja auch noch bergauf fahren, einfacher gehts kaum, es sei denn, man will ein Coil-Fahrwerk... 

Basis für die Geo bleibt aber die 160er mit 545mm, denn da würde ne Talas 180 mit 140-180mm FW genau herum sein


----------



## trailterror (5. Januar 2012)

Gibt es euer wunschrad denn nicht schon lange?

Ion 18 mit 160mm FW:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/8/1/6/_/medium/ion18_3.jpg?0


----------



## cycophilipp (6. Januar 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Gibt es euer wunschrad denn nicht schon lange?
> 
> Ion 18 mit 160mm FW:
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/8/1/6/_/medium/ion18_3.jpg?0



mein Traumrad ist es so definitiv nicht. Ich weiß dass ich in Zukunft ein Rad will, das nicht mehr unbedingt so gut bergaufgehen muss wie mein 09er Helius FR, mir aber vorne 160mm für den Bergab-Knüppel zu wenig sind. 
Ich will kein 83er Lager, 150er Achse muss auch nicht sein, Ion 18 mir zu schwer. Z.B Helius AM Rohrsatz mit dem AFR Unterrohr reicht mir. Dazu das Tretlager so tief wie es eben nur geht, mit der 203mm Option beim Ion 18 verschenkt man hier wertvolle mm, ggf. nur ne 425er Kettenstrebe, wenn das sinnvoll möglich ist. 

Wenn ich mir ein Ion 18 so bestelle, dann trifft mich der Schlag in Sachen Aufpreis. Mein Wunsch-Helius AC, das ich mal mit Vinc geplant hatte in Sachen Optionen wäre aufpreislich so ausgeufert, sprich zum Normalpreis hätt ich 600 Euro dazurechnen können. Draus ist ein gebrauchtes Ibis Mojo (sorry fürs Fremdgehen, aber ist n ultrageiles Bike! - und so schön konträr zum Nicolai-Konzept) geworden.

Daher quasi ein Helius AM in mit den FR-Optionen als Ion, dann brauch ich nicht zwei Seiten voller Sonderwünsche draufrechnen. 180mm lässt sich mit dem versetzten Rohr auch sinnvoll realisieren, 1x10 Aufbau wäre noch halbwegs bergauf-tauglich, für viel bergauf nehm ich n anderes Rad.

Auf meinem Helius FR habe ich das Gefühl, sehr weit oben zu sitzen, da Tretlager sehr hoch. Und wenns hart auf hart kommt, streift der Hinterreifen beim Einfedern auch am Sattelrohr bei dicken 2,5er Reifen, das ist leider kaum zu verhindern ausser viel. mit nem Coil-Dämpfer. Kein gutes Gefühl im Bikepark. Auf anderen Bikes sitzt man definitiv angenehmer, zumindest in der Luft fühl ich mich mit dem Helius FR nicht wirklich so sicher wie mit anderen Rädern, springen macht mir mit dem Mojo momentan mehr Spaß als mit dem Helius. Klar ist das Mojo kein Knüppel, ich mein auch nicht 2m Drops, aber wenn dieser Wohlfühlfaktor bei dem Ion realisierbar wäre, boah das wäre geil! Zumal mein Plan, mit dem Helius FR eine eierlegende Einradlösung zu bauen, gut gelungen ist, aber eben die Kompromisse hierfür sich nicht wegdiskutieren lassen wie z.B. der Lenkwinkel vom Helius, der ist richtig "alt"...

Drum hilft nicht nur ne 160er Forke einzubauen, mir jedenfalls nicht... aber ich will wieder ein Nicolai und kein Fertigfahrrad bzw. so n allerwelts-Rahmen mit doofen Dämpfer-Sonderlösungen wie von Specialized. Interessante Rahmen gibts viele, DEN Rahmen nicht


----------



## chorge (6. Januar 2012)

Ich muss mich nun auch für's Fremdgehen entschuldigen: 
Hab mir nun ein Claymore von Cannondale gekauft!
Das Bike bietet mir (fast) alles, was ich gesucht habe: 180mm Federweg, die sich dank des speziellen Dämpfers auf 110mm reduzieren lassen, und das Bike somit top bergauf geht! Kombiniert mit einer 180er Talas komme ich mit der Kiste trotz des etwas zu flachen Sitzwinkel angenehm nach oben. Bergab kann man es gut krachen lassen, und wenn es noch DHiger werden soll, kann man den Dämpfer versetzen um das Tretlager 1cm abzusenken. Der Rahmen ist zwar ne hydrogformte Coladose, aber dafür leicht - insgesamt wiegt das Rad gerade mal 15,7kg...
Ich liebe mein altes Helius FR, und würde auch gern ein aktuelles AM fahren, zumal das von meinem Kumpel Chris echt super funktioniert. Das aktuelle AM fühlt sich aber trotz 2cm mehr FW nicht viel anders an als mein altes FR, und ich wollte mal ne andere Geo testen...
Mein Wunsch nach nem ION 16 mit 160/180mm FW wird wohl leider eh nicht umgesetzt. Und falls doch, und es dann noch erträglich vom Gewicht und Preis ist, spircht ja nichts dagegen den Cannondale Rahmen zu verkaufen, und wieder ein neues Nicolai zu kaufen. Nach wie vor finde ich Nicolai die beste Marke im Bike-Business, und werde daher auch auf keinen Fall mein Helius verkaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (6. Januar 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> dank des speziellen Dämpfers



ist für mich ein No go - man bedenke - am eigenen Leib erfahren - die Saison geht los und dann ist der Dämpfer undicht - Service dauert dann unter solchen Umständen meist eh viel zu lang, drum - uargh, mir graus vor sowas... ich hab gern nen zweiten Dämpfer daheim liegen, und wenns nur ein billiges Ding ist, hauptsache sowas wird mir nie mehr zum Problem



chorge schrieb:


> Ich liebe mein altes Helius FR


Aber Hallo!!! Und ich erst!!


----------



## chorge (6. Januar 2012)

Wenn der Dämpfer sterben sollte, hab ich übergangsweise ja mein lecker Helius zu Hause... ^^


----------



## NoStyle (9. Januar 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Gibt es euer wunschrad denn nicht schon lange?
> 
> Ion 18 mit 160mm FW:
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/8/1/6/_/medium/ion18_3.jpg?0


Vom User monsterchen:





Prinzipiell ja, es geht in die Richtung. Aber Rahmengewicht, die Geo (mit unvorteilhaftem flachem Sitzwinkel), hohes Oberrohr, Tretlager/Hinterbaubreite, Federweg eher nach oben orientiert ...
Wie immer persönliche Geschmacksache, mir aber alles schon vielzuviel des Guten ... zu hoch, zu breit, zu schwer.

@ cycophilipp
Bezüglich Gabel: Ich finde eine 180er Gabel zuviel, da kann man direkt ein ION-18 nehmen.
Würde eher zu einer 160er Gabel (545 mm Einbauhöhe) mit Zero-Stack-Steuersatz, oder 150er (535 mm Einbauhöhe) mit externem Lagersatz tendieren.

@ vinc
Du sprachst von einem ION-14 in XL und ner Menge Spaß auf dem Trail - gibt es von dem Bike ein Foto?

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Simbl (9. Januar 2012)

Die Farbe gefällt


----------



## cycophilipp (9. Januar 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Vom User monsterchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BOAH GEIL!!!! F*** mein Budget gibt grad nicht genug her!!!

Skizze ist morgen da, konnte heute nicht


----------



## NoStyle (9. Januar 2012)

Eilt nicht 

Ich habe mir eben mal die Geo-Daten vom ION-14 angeschaut, da es nun in vier Rahmengrößen vorliegt. Im Laufe des Jahres werde ich mit Nicolai unverbindlich in Kontakt treten bezüglich meiner Tailor-Wünsche. Ausgehend vom XL-Rahmen dürften meine Vorstellungen/Änderungen vermutlich relativ leicht umzusetzen sein. 
Wenn dem so ist bin ich schon erheblich schlauer für 2013 ...


----------



## evilesel (10. Januar 2012)

Klar gibt es ein ion 18, jedoch würde ich mir fürs ion 16 einen steileren sitzwinkel wünschen, leichterer rohrsatz - eben ein vollwertiges enduro mit bikeparkfreigabe


----------



## remedy72 (10. Januar 2012)

Lenkwinkel 65 Grad & Steuerrohr Tapered
Sitzwinkel 74,5 Grad, bei Xl 75 Grad
160mm-180mm Federweg
73er Tretlager
142er Hinterbaubreite
Zugverlegung auf oberseite Unterrohr
31,6 Sitzrohr
Bikeparkfreigabe

Das wäre meine Vorstellung vom perfekten Freeride-Enduro-eins für alles Rahmen. Mit der Qualität und Optik von Nicolai wärs ein Traum.


----------



## chorge (10. Januar 2012)

Und das Bike sollte komplett unter 16Kg wiegen, mit Reverb... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (10. Januar 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Und das Bike sollte komplett unter 16Kg wiegen, mit Reverb... ;-)



und warum nicht?

mein fanes wiegt aktuell 16,4
da geht aber noch einiges von ab...


----------



## dr.juggles (10. Januar 2012)

das candyapplegreen ist wirklich lecker


----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Und das Bike sollte komplett unter 16Kg wiegen, mit Reverb... ;-)



Mein ION 18 wiegt mit DH Schlappen 16,7kg im Moment, mit Luftdämpfer wären 15,? kein Thema.

Mit diesem Setup sogar nur 16,48 kg.





Ich finde das geil für eine Karre die von Nicoblei kommt


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Januar 2012)

arthur hat doch so einen speziellen nicoblei oder 

muss man das im order generator extra auswählen?


----------



## cycophilipp (12. Januar 2012)

So, dass ihr mal seht, dass nicht nur heiße Luft aus mir rauskommt, die parametrische Skizze, bisher OHNE den Wunschmaßen. Ich hab leider im Moment wenig Zeit, bei Gelegenheit kommen die angepassten Versionen. Die abgebildete Version ist nur die Version OHNE viel Bezug zu einem Rahmen, aber das ist nun leicht herzustellen


----------



## cycophilipp (8. Februar 2012)

So, die Version von John McLeash ist fertig:

ist grenzwertig, würde aber gehen, ohne mit dem HR zu streifen bei 160mm und 0mm Tretlagerüberhöhung.

Die nächsten Tage baue ich mal das ION 18 als Vergleich dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (8. Februar 2012)

Schönes CATIA-Konzept!

Eine Verständnisfrage zum McLeash-Konzept:
Vorgabe war 0 mm BB-drop, 65° LW, 160mm FW vorne und hinten. 83er Tretlager, 150er Hinterbau.
Soweit so gut.

Das ION 18 hat:
10mm BB-drop, 65° LW, 182 mm FW vorne und hinten.
Nun nehme ich folgende Anpassungen vor:
-Dämpfer mit 63mm statt 70mm
-Dämpferaufnahme -10mm statt 0mm
-Gabel statt 180mm (565 Länge) 170mm (555 Länge)

Dann ergibt sich:
0mm BB-drop, 65,0° LW, 170mm FW vorne, 164mm FW hinten
Das entspricht doch abgesehen von marginal größerem Federweg dem Wunschkonzept!?
Wo liegt da der Mehrwert, abgesehen von vielleicht einem dünnwandigeren Sitzrohr mit 31,6mm? (ca. -80g)

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## cycophilipp (8. Februar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Schönes CATIA-Konzept!
> 
> Eine Verständnisfrage zum McLeash-Konzept:
> Vorgabe war 0 mm BB-drop, 65° LW, 160mm FW vorne und hinten. 83er Tretlager, 150er Hinterbau.
> ...



Hups, habe den Zero Stack Wunsch (545mm+5mm) nicht umgesetzt.

Ich will mal abwarten und NoStyles Version die Tage machen. 

Persönlich tendiere ich mittlerweile auch zum 18er, wäre für mein Helius FR ein geeigneterer Nachfolger... aber machen wir es fertig bzw. weiter hier, da kommt bestimmt was gutes rum


----------



## NoStyle (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo Uwe,

einige möchten im Endeffekt ein umgemodeltes ION-18, McLeash zum Beispiel. Meiner Meinung nach ist das aber etwas, was man auch mit kürzerem Dämpfer plus Angleset plus leichtererm Rohrsatz auch mit nem ION-18 machen kann, dazu braucht man kein neu konstruiertes ION-16. Für mich viel zu wenig Mehrwert um sich klarer vom 18ner abzugrenzen.

Ich vertrete klar die Meinung wie zum Beispiel diese hier:
Zitat Trailterror - "Wie die meisten hier würd ich noch am ehesten ein leichtes, aggressives, tiefes, handliches, verspieltes rad drunter verstehn, welches im FW reduziert wird....
... Die Ion Gang-tendez gravity
Die Helius Crew-tendenz: tour"

Basierend auf dem ION-14: Federweg vorne von 14-16cm, Federweg hinten z.B. 13 und 15cm, höchstens 16cm. Die Geometrie flacher (Tretlager/Lenkwinkel) und aggressiver als das AM, niedrigere Rahmenhöhen für mehr Überstand, Federweg tendenziell progressiver, aber trotzdem voll tourentauglich - im Prinzip ein leichtes aber stabiles, uphill-fähiges "Slopestylebike" für local Trails, Park und spassiges shredden oder die "Gravity-Variante" zum AM. Ist halt very british à la Wildcard oder Spitfire, wo man vorne mehr Federweg hat als am Heck. Das ist eher straff und effizient und nix für Plüschtiere, arbeitet aber trotzdem prima wenn es soll ...

Viele Grüße
NoStyle

PS: Ich möchte hier auch "offiziell" meine Aussage revidieren, dass ich mir ein mögliches ION-16 als Nachfolger des AMs vorstellen kann! 
Ich finde beides geht: Das AM in Richtung Tour/Enduro mit Option auf bis zu 18cm Federweg, das ION-16 in Richtung Spassbike mit Tourentauglichkeit, aber weniger Federweg, denn das ist manchmal tatsächlich mehr!


----------



## cycophilipp (8. Februar 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> einige möchten im Endeffekt ein umgemodeltes ION-18, McLeash zum Beispiel. Meiner Meinung nach ist das aber etwas, was man auch mit kürzerem Dämpfer plus Angleset plus leichtererm Rohrsatz auch mit nem ION-18 machen kann, dazu braucht man kein neu konstruiertes ION-16. Für mich viel zu wenig Mehrwert um sich klarer vom 18ner abzugrenzen.
> 
> ...



weißt Du eigentlich, dass sich ein Kumpel von mir, hauptsächlich wegen Deinen Aussagen, nun ein Wildcard bestellt hat? 

"Deinee" Rahmenversionen mach ich morgen.

Ich werd daraus nen Nicolai Geo-Viewer im CAD basteln, dazu bräucht ich ne Excel-Tabelle mit den zu vergleichenden Rahmen drin. Will einer mir sowas machen? Incl. allen Rahmengrößen 

Soll später ins 3D, so dass ein parametrischer Rahmen daraus wird...


EDIT: habe den ersten Fehler gefunden - 160mm Ferderweg vorne, aber nicht parallel, sondern im Lenkwinkel dazu - ergibt mehr Federweg als real.
Wird korrigiert, hat aber keine Auswirkung auf die ausgefederte Konfiguration oder den Hinterbau


----------



## NoStyle (8. Februar 2012)

Hey cycophilipp,

nunja, ich möchte das Wildcard nicht über den Klee lobhudeln  , aber es ist einfach ein gutes, simpel und verlässlich funktionierendes Bike ohne unnötigen Firlefanz, aber viel Hirnschmalz im Detail - das Beste was ich bisher hatte! Das in etwas leichter und nen ticken flacher wäre als ION-16 ein Traum mit toller Nicolai- Verarbeitung und Funktion (HL-Viergelenker). Fahr es bei Gelegenheit mal probe - vielleicht verstehst Du dann meine Begeisterung für das Bike bzw. das dahinter stehende Konzept.

Welche Geodaten brauchst Du denn bzw. wie detailiert? Meinst Du von anderen "Nicht-Nicolai-Rahmen"?

Bezüglich "meiner" Version:
- Kettenstrebe zwischen 42 und 43cm. Vielleicht gehen die 42,5cm eines Helius AC?
- Sitzwinkel hab ich 75 Grad, vielleicht gehen hier auch leicht moderatere 74 Grad.
- Lenkwinkel ist ar$chflache 65 Grad, alternativ vielleicht auch 66 Grad - jeweils mit 535mm (150mm Gabel) plus externen Steuersatz (12mm?) oder 545mm (160mm Gabel) plus semi-integriert (5mm).
- Oberrohr horizontal 590mm, Sitzrohrhöhe 40 max. 42cm, Tretlager auf Achshöhe.

Hab ich was vergessen? Ach, Du machst das schon 

By the way:
Ich habe mich in letzter Zeit mal ein wenig mit der Nicolai-Palette beschäftigt. Da ich ein mögliches ION-16 eher als robuste und verspielte Trailrakete sehe fällt mir auf, dass der Konkurrent vielleicht gar nicht mal das Helius AM, sondern vielmehr das Helius AC wäre - sozusagen die Anabol-Aggro-Version des AC!

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## MLK-LAW (8. Februar 2012)

Bin jetzt nicht den ganzen thread durchgegangen, darum vorab sorry wenn das schon mal kam.

ION 16 als Nicolai-Gegenstück zum TREK Slash würd' ich sehr befürworten! Mein ION ST (in XL) lässt sich für einen Downhiller nämlich sehr gut pedalieren (auch bergauf - da is eigentlich nur der Sitzwinkel im Weg). Darum würde ich mir denken ein "reduziertes und angepasstes" ION 18 wäre perfekt.


----------



## marco2 (8. Februar 2012)

Hm, das Helius AM taugt doch gut als Pendant zum Slash. Nur dass Trek halt eine andere Werbeschiene reitet. 

Ein Gegenstück zum Transition Tr 250 oder Intense Slopestyle wäre eine andere Nummer: Ein Downhiller mit weniger Federweg und viel Agilität. Ohne große Bergaufqualitäten.


----------



## 8Trek8 (8. Februar 2012)

wenn man mal überlegt.. Helius AM mit dem verstärktem Unterrohr.. damit habt ihr eure 180mm fw, damit hält sich das gewicht auch in grenzen und ihr habt die geo zum bergauf treten..
also eig alle Punkte die wichtig sind:
- 180mm fw
- Tourentauglichkeit voll gegeben
- gewicht leicht über dem normalen AM

und mal erlich wer ein helius AM schon mal ausführlich gefahren ist weiß wie gut es auch bergab geht..und da finde ich die 160mm in der front völlig ausreichend!
machen die Herren von Trek ja mit dem Slash auch nicht anders.

lg ausm Pott


----------



## cycophilipp (9. Februar 2012)

8Trek8 schrieb:


> wenn man mal überlegt.. Helius AM mit dem verstärktem Unterrohr.. damit habt ihr eure 180mm fw, damit hält sich das gewicht auch in grenzen und ihr habt die geo zum bergauf treten..
> also eig alle Punkte die wichtig sind:
> - 180mm fw
> - Tourentauglichkeit voll gegeben
> ...



Das hatten wir schonmal angesprochen - beim AM ist das Problem das nicht versetzt auf dem Unterrohr angeschweisste Sitzrohr. Mit schön kurzer Kettenstrebe gibts hier den Kompromiss aus begrenztem Federweg oder das Tretlager kommt zu hoch. Da ermöglicht das schräge Sitzrohr einfach nochmal 20mm mehr Luft - bzw. Tretlager tiefer. Dieses auf-dem-Rad-sitzen-Gefühl und nicht "integriert" sitzen stört mich mittlerweile daran und da setzt dann das ION 16/18 perfekt an. Der Bergauf-Tauglichkeit geschuldet...


@Toddy: ja Deine Geodaten hab ich noch, aber jetzt gehst Du fremd - n AC-Ersatz sollte das nicht werden


----------



## John McLeash (9. Februar 2012)

@Cyclophil

Danke für die Mühe.
Ich habe mich auch mittlerweile schon an Nicolai gewandt und eine Massrahmenzeichnung bekommen.

Meine Hauptwünsche können umgesetzt werden.

Jedoch geht das Sitzrohr ohne Versatz in Verbindung mit den kurzen Kettenstreben nicht, wegen einfacher Umwerfermontage und Gewichtsersparnis.

Theoretisch wäre ein Sitzrohr ohne Offset möglich, aber mit längerem Hinterbau.

Im Prinzip ist mir der Massrahmen aber zu teuer, da ich mit weiter oben beschriebenen Massnahmen auf gleiches Ergebnis kommen könnte.

Also 216er mit -10 und Angleset.

Der Sitzrohrwinkel würde zwar steiler, das kommt jedoch den Uphilleigenschaften wieder zugute.

Ich denke grad über ein Serienrahmen nach, evtl. Grösse M mit S Sitzrohr mit 216er / -10 und AS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (9. Februar 2012)

John McLeash schrieb:


> @Cyclophil
> 
> Danke für die Mühe.
> Ich habe mich auch mittlerweile schon an Nicolai gewandt und eine Massrahmenzeichnung bekommen.
> ...



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht, nachdem User US. mich auch die Parallelität zw. 18er und 16er aufmerksam gemacht hat - und das mit dem kürzeren Dämpfer ist mir auch schon eingefallen - ja, ich hatte mit Nicolai wegen nem AC mal gemailt, der Maßrahmenaufpreis wird einfach irre - vor allem kürzerer Hinterbau und die sich dadurch ändernde Kinematik, wenn man alles anders haben will. M mit S-Sitzrohr hab ich am Helius - is perfekt für 180cm Körpergröße


----------



## NoStyle (9. Februar 2012)

John McLeash:
Was mich etwas wundert ist, dass Du das ION-14 grottenhässlich findest, aber eigentlich keinen Sitzrohrversatz haben möchtest - wo wäre denn da zum Einen der schönheitliche Unterschied?
Zum Anderen: Hast Du zufällig auch nach einem etwas leichteren Rohrsatz nachgefragt um etwas Gewicht zu sparen?

cycophilipp
Ich habe mich wieder mal selbst ertappt, da ich etwas in Konkurrenz/Ersatz zu was anderem gestellt habe - das wollte ich nicht!
Aber:
Der Vergleich bzw. das Fremdgehen zum AC ist allerdings durchaus ernst gemeint, zumindest wenn man durch meine Vorstellungslupe sieht 

Meine Meinung, welche gerne zu diskutieren ist:
Ich finde viele Vorstellungen, auch die von Threadstarter Chorge, sehr gut, aber diese sind eigentlich viel zu nahe am bestehenden ION-18. Das lässt sich mit kleinen Geometrie-Modifikationen, wie von US. beschrieben, kombiniert mit einer 16 oder 17cm-Gabel schnell beheben. Bleibt am Ende doch nur eine Verringerung des Rahmengewichtes und schmaleres Tretlager/Hinterbau. Zudem ist die Option auf 18cm Federweg und Tourentauglichkeit auch sehr nahe am vorhandenen Helius AM, welches voll aufgerüstet eigentlich dem alten Helius FR entspricht.
Mir stellen sich da zwei Fragen: 
1.) Warum sollte Nicolai ein drittes Enduro/FR-Bike/Mini-DH mit 16-18cm Federweg ins Pogramm nehmen?
2.) Sollte man diesen Thread nicht eher "Wunschkonzert 2013: Überarbeitung ION-18" nennen? 

Ich finde, der Bikemarkt ist voll mit Bikes die diesen Bereich gesättigt abdecken. Auch Nicolai ist da gut aufgestellt. Was mir persönlich am Markt fehlt sind die aggressiven AM/Trailbikes wie Spitfire oder Distortion - the Downhillers XC-Bike - Bikes mit denen man alles machen kann, bequem auf einer Tour die Berge hochpöllert und bergab ordentlich Gas geben kann, keine Angst vor Sprüngen haben muss, ohne direkt ein Superleichtbau-Longtravel-Enduro haben zu müssen - das "Geheimnis" wäre weniger aber ausgeklügelter Federweg und eine entsprechend flache Geometrie! 
Das könnte noch eine Lücke für ein neues Nicolai-Bike (ION-16 => Hardcore-Helius AC) sein, oder ist das zu sehr Nische? Möchte die Mehrheit doch lieber mehr Federweg und liebt es sänftenmässig?

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## US. (9. Februar 2012)

Hi,

schöne Überlegungen hier 
Und natürlich tolle Konzeptarbeiten von cyco.
Die Vorstellungen vom ION 16 sind aber durchaus different.

DH-CC-Bike scheint mir schon eine ziemliche Nische zu sein, zumal das ION14 hier auch schon unterwegs ist.

Guckt euch auch nochmal die Ratio-Kurve des ION 18 genau an. Das ist schon ziemlich progressiv und hat ggü. dem Helius keinen Wendepunkt in der Kennlinie.

Ich könnte mir allerdings gut einen Ersatz des Helius AM mit dem ION 18 Style vorstellen.

Also richtig modernisiert bzgl. Geometrie und Anlenkung (die finde ich beim ION besser als beim Helius).
Sitzrohr direkt auf Tretlager. Mit 160mm FW und steilem Sitzwinkel sollte da auch ein tiefes Tretlager funktionieren.

Sitzwinkel 74°, Lenkwinkel 65,5°, Tretlager +10mm
Das Ganze bei 160/160.
Varianz über Dämpferaufnahme um auf 73°/64,5° und 0mm BB-drop zu kommen. Rohrsatz vom heutigen Helius AM

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## John McLeash (9. Februar 2012)

Ich habe im Prinzip alle Wünsche wie beschrieben eingebracht.

Leichterer Rohrsatz ist nicht möglich, da das Sitzrohr unten über das Gusset Kräfte aufnimmt, daher der 30.9er Durchmesser.
Das ION 18 hat Serienmässig die leichteren Gleitlager/Aluachsen.

Das Sitzrohr ohne Offset würde meiner Meinung nach meisten Gewicht sparen, aber halt den Federweg limitieren und die Kettenstreben müssten minimum die Serienlänge haben.

Lenkwinkel ist beliebig anpassbar, Wunsch wäre 65°-64.5°.
Sitzwinkel bei 73.5°

Ein Massrahmenpreis wird jedoch schon bei einer einzelnen Winkeländerung fällig, ab dann kann man zwar beliebig ändern, aber die 600 Euro hauen schon gut rein.

Was mich zudem irritiert ist der Platz unter dem Unterrohr bei einem Zerostack Steuersatz kollidiert die Gabel mit dem Unterrohr, das geht beim AM meines Wissens nach problemlos drunter durch.

Anscheinend sind die Winkel des Unterrohres anders.

DH-CC Bike ist für mich keine Nische sondern eine Marktlücke.
DH Geometrie gepaart mit leichten Gewicht und guten Uphillfähigkeiten ist doch perfekt, denke das viele sowas wollen aber nicht finden.

Flache Winkel und tiefe Tretlager limitieren ja nicht stark die Uphillfähigkeiten, wenn mans jetzt nicht grade mit nem Hardcore CC Hobel vergleicht.


----------



## der-gute (10. Februar 2012)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Flache Winkel und tiefe Tretlager limitieren ja nicht stark die Uphillfähigkeiten, wenn mans jetzt nicht grade mit nem Hardcore CC Hobel vergleicht.



ab Rahmengröße L und/oder weitem Sattelauszug wird Bergauf zum Problem...

wobei Bergauf ja eine Nischenbetätigung für den Rahmen sein wird


----------



## cycophilipp (10. Februar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ab Rahmengröße L und/oder weitem Sattelauszug wird Bergauf zum Problem...
> 
> wobei Bergauf ja eine Nischenbetätigung für den Rahmen sein wird



Da hast Du natürlich vollkommen recht - aber ein Genius von Scott hat auch einen ähnlichen Sitzwinkel - nur als Vergleich für ein AM/Enduro. Und ich bin jetzt so egoistisch zu sagen, dass mir das L/XL-Problem hier total egal ist, da ich eh n S-Sitzrohr bestellen werde mit M-Oberrohr.


----------



## trailterror (10. Februar 2012)

Bei solch 'egoistischen zielen' kommst du bei herstellern, welche für die "allgemeinheit" konstruieren, aber wohl nicht an einen massrahmen vorbei


----------



## cycophilipp (10. Februar 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Bei solch 'egoistischen zielen' kommst du bei herstellern, welche für die "allgemeinheit" konstruieren, aber wohl nicht an einen massrahmen vorbei



ich konstruiers ja nicht für alle sondern nur für uns John, Toddy und mich *GG* 

Nein, ernsthaft, Du hast schon recht, aber dieses Problem ergibt sich wohl leider immer, solange der Rahmen nicht proportional zur Körpergröße vergrößert wird - a la LV - 


Und ganz egoistisch habe ich hier nun meine Vorstellung vom Blechersatz am Übergang M-Oberrohr-S-Sitzrohr modelliert:


----------



## pratt (10. Februar 2012)

Dein "Blechersatz" finde ich sehr schön!

Manche Verstärkungsbleche könnte Nicolai noch schöner gestalten.
Das ist meine Meinung, die nicht viele teilen werden. 
Wenn Nicolai später die Bleche neu und schöner gestalten würde, würden die meisten es dann auch schöner finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (10. Februar 2012)

@cycophillipp

Auf jeden fall respekt was du dir für mühe machst


----------



## cycophilipp (13. Februar 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> @cycophillipp
> 
> Auf jeden fall respekt was du dir für mühe machst



und es soll nebenbei ein Farbkonfigurator werden  u.a. als Maya-Rendering. Leider ohne die echten Nicolai-Schweissnähte...

Nur das Hydroforming wird übel vom Aufwand  *G*




pratt schrieb:


> Dein "Blechersatz" finde ich sehr schön!
> 
> Manche Verstärkungsbleche könnte Nicolai noch schöner gestalten.
> Das ist meine Meinung, die nicht viele teilen werden.
> Wenn Nicolai später die Bleche neu und schöner gestalten würde, würden die meisten es dann auch schöner finden.



Es ist aber doch eigentlich nur an die neuen Gussets am Steuerrohr angelehnt...  würde konsistenter wirken

more to come


----------



## cycophilipp (3. März 2012)

So Bubens, es geht a wenig weiter



d

Kashima is auch schon drauf 

Übr. basiert der Rahmen bisher auf der Skizze, die ich hier zuletzt gepostet habe... sprich einfach nur noch Werte ändern und der Rest passt sich automatisch an... meld mich wieder


----------



## Ponch (15. August 2012)

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten bezüglich eines Ion 16?


----------



## dr.juggles (15. August 2012)

ich hoffe das helius am bleibt trotzdem erhalten wenn das ion 16 kommen sollte.


----------



## Simbl (15. August 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten bezüglich eines Ion 16?



News gibts auf der Euro Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anjalein (15. August 2012)

Falls es ein Ion 16 geben sollte, wird es das Helius AM sicher nicht mehr lange geben...
Die beiden Bikes wären sich ja sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. August 2012)

So langsam find ich die Idee ja doch irgendwie interessant...


----------



## trailterror (15. August 2012)

Simbl schrieb:


> News gibts auf der Euro Bike



Das klingt so als ob du was wüsstest

So ein bissel neugierig macht mich dat ding mittlerweile ja auch 

Ich kann mir mir aber immer noch nicht vorstellen dass das zugpferd helius AM, welches ein super rad ist (hat gerade wieder brutalste lenzerheide materialfressende geröll bedingungen sehr gut weggesteckt und gemeistert) geopfert wird. Es funktioniert einfach von alpen x bis bikepark super gut.

Zudem läuft doch gerade erst das pinion AM an; da kann man doh jetzt nicht das AM ausm programm streichen...

Also simbl, plauder mal ein bisschen


----------



## guru39 (15. August 2012)

Simbl schrieb:


> News gibts auf der Euro Bike



Vielleicht


----------



## Simbl (16. August 2012)

Lasst euch überraschen ;-)


----------



## trailterror (16. August 2012)

Wuaaarghhh   ihr werdet uns doch net bis zur eurobike hier auf die folter spannen! Geheimniskrämerei betreibt man bei N doch auch nicht 

Ok, es kommt also wahrscheinlich eins.
Bleibt noch die frage für welchen einsatzzweck die jungs das rad konzipieren


----------



## Brickowski (16. August 2012)

Die Zurückhaltung von derartigen Informationen hält mich vom Lernen ab! Ich bräucht nen neuen LRS fürs AM,aber wenn in 2 Wochen das ION16 vorgestellt wird muss ich wohl oder übel [email protected]: Ich schlage vor: Zwinkersmiley=Spar aufs ION16, Normalsmiley=kauf dir den LRS fürs AM...Deal?


----------



## guru39 (16. August 2012)

Ich weiß von nix


----------



## Simbl (16. August 2012)

....


----------



## Brickowski (16. August 2012)

Dann spar ich mal lieber auf nen neuen LRS fürs.....whatever


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. August 2012)

Wir ham das schon bestellt! quasi


----------



## trailterror (17. August 2012)

Was wird es denn jetzt fürn teil? Rad- und konzeptentwicklung ist ja jetzt abgeschlossen!

Klar, hinterbau der ions
Ih geh davon aus: 142/12 steckachse/DM umwerfer!
bremsaufnahme?
160-180 federweg, oder ist 160 der maximalfederweg?
Winkel?
Einsatzgebiet? AM/Enduro vs reines Mini DH Spassbike?
Ersatz oder ergänzung fürs Helius AM?


----------



## anjalein (17. August 2012)

Du musst dich bloß bis zur Eurobike gedulden!
Mit deinem AM hast du ein super Bike, also keine Panik.


----------



## der Digge (17. August 2012)

Ich hoffe auf:

reines Mini DH Spassbike, 160-180mm Federweg, 73er Tretlager, 135 x 12mm Hinterbau der im Idealfall noch etwas kürzer ist als der vom 18er.


----------



## NoStyle (17. August 2012)

Ach, hier ist ja wieder leben 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es eher der übliche "dickere" Kollege wird, anstatt einer rotz-aggressiven Trailmaschine, daher bleibe ich meiner Lieblings-Company treu 

Aber wehe Nicolai klaut meinen "Entwurf", dann ...


----------



## Brickowski (17. August 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Was wird es denn jetzt fürn teil? Rad- und konzeptentwicklung ist ja jetzt abgeschlossen!
> 
> Klar, hinterbau der ions
> Ih geh davon aus: 142/12 steckachse/DM umwerfer!
> ...



142/12+DM wäre klasse
Federweg 140-160 / 160-180
Einsatzgebiet: Mini DH Spassbike mit nem Sitzwinkel der mich noch sitzend von Trail zu Trail bringt, sozusagen;
Ergänzung zum Helius bzw zum ION18

Das wärs 

Eigentlich muss es so,oder so ähnlich kommen....ION im Gravity-Bereich, Helius im CC-Bereich. 
Das Helius funktioniert zu gut,als dass man es ersetzen müsste. Ich würd definitiv beide behalten und sehe auch für beide eine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## der-gute (17. August 2012)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Mini DH Spassbike mit nem Sitzwinkel der mich noch sitzend von Trail zu Trail bringt, sozusagen



wieso darf der Sitzwinkel nicht 72-74° sein?
wo stört der beim "im Stehen" fahren?

meiner Meinung nach müssen diese verdammt flachen Sitzwinkel nicht sein,
es sei denn mir erklärt jemand den Vorteil...

auch ein Vorteil vom steilen Winkel: weniger Kollisionsgefahr für das Hinterrad


----------



## Brickowski (17. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> wieso darf der Sitzwinkel nicht 72-74° sein?
> wo stört der beim "im Stehen" fahren?
> 
> meiner Meinung nach müssen diese verdammt flachen Sitzwinkel nicht sein,
> ...



Nicht falsch verstehen! ich will einen STEILEN Sitzwinkel! ich will ja mit ausgezogener Stütze im Sitzen von Trail zu Trail fahren,ohne über der HR-Nabe zu sitzen.


----------



## der-gute (17. August 2012)

das war auch eher als Frage an die Hersteller gerichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (17. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> wieso darf der Sitzwinkel nicht 72-74° sein?
> wo stört der beim "im Stehen" fahren?
> 
> meiner Meinung nach müssen diese verdammt flachen Sitzwinkel nicht sein,
> es sei denn mir erklärt jemand den Vorteil...



Damit man bergab "normal" auf dem Rad stehen kann und das Rad vernünftig mit den Beinen über den Sattel dirigieren kann


----------



## der-gute (17. August 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> Damit man bergab "normal" auf dem Rad stehen kann und das Rad vernünftig mit den Beinen über den Sattel dirigieren kann



dann kannst du nur mit 70° und nicht mit 74°?

versteh ich nicht

mein Fanes mit 74° macht mir kein Problem im technischen Gelände,
da bin eher ich das Limit und nicht der vielleicht 5 cm weiter vorne stehende Sattel.


----------



## der Digge (18. August 2012)

Mit nackte Zahlen hab ich das nicht so, ging mir nur darum das flache Winkel beim Bergabfahren eben schon Sinn machen. Hab mal nen Blick in diverse tech sheets geworfen, die Winkel sind doch alle in dem von dir gewünschten Bereich, selbst beim 20er ION


----------



## der-gute (18. August 2012)

wenn man sich die Rahmen anschaut und dazu das Techsheet kann da was nicht stimmen...


----------



## US. (18. August 2012)

Hi,

man muß unterscheiden zwischen realer Winkellage des Sattelrohrs und virtuellem Sitzwinkel.
Der reale Sitzrohrwinkel ist uninteressant.
Anbei eine Illustration.
Der virtuelle Winkel wird gemessen am Schnittpunkt zwischen der horizontalen auf Steuerrohroberkante und der Verbindung Tretlager - Sattelrohr auf diesem Schnittpunkt.
Bei meinem Beispiel (Auszug 76cm) sieht man auch, daß das Stützenjoch ca 5mm weiter hinten liegt als bei einem klassischen Sattelrohr mit gleicherm Winkel.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## DJT (18. August 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Also richtig modernisiert bzgl. Geometrie und Anlenkung (die finde ich beim ION besser als beim Helius).
> Sitzrohr direkt auf Tretlager. Mit 160mm FW und steilem Sitzwinkel sollte da auch ein tiefes Tretlager funktionieren.
> 
> Sitzwinkel 74°, Lenkwinkel 65,5°, Tretlager +10mm
> ...



Sieht als Helius-AM dann in etwa so aus (inkl. AFR-Unterrohr):







MfG DJT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (18. August 2012)

Super - jetzt wissen wir endlich wie es aussehen könnte! Nur anders ... hmmm ... irgendwie "ION-mäßiger", da keiner die Helius-Anlenkung haben wollen würde ...


----------



## DJT (18. August 2012)

Ihr seid auch mit garnichts zufrieden ;-)


----------



## NoStyle (18. August 2012)

Aber ja - mit nem kleinen Tease vorab der Eurobike. Das ist doch, verdammt nochmal, wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt


----------



## stuk (20. August 2012)

hab ihr schon die ankündigung auf der N-web.seite gesehen.......?


----------



## sluette (20. August 2012)

gut aufgepasst !


----------



## stuk (20. August 2012)

wobei mir das egal ist......mein "EIN für ALLES-(Touren-Spaß)-Bike" habe ich gefunden.
Freue mich aber über die Vielfalt


----------



## sluette (20. August 2012)

ich meins auch, aber da ich die dinger immer nur 2 jahre fahre kann man schonmal schauen...


----------



## Bingo1979 (20. August 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> hab ihr schon die ankündigung auf der N-web.seite gesehen.......?




Wo genau? LINK?

Auf der Nicolai HP konnte ich nichts finden.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Kontragonist (20. August 2012)

Auf der Startseite, das Teaser-Bild zur Eurobike 

â¦ damit dÃ¼rfte klar sein, dass es kommt. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, ob man es braucht


----------



## schnubbi81 (21. August 2012)

ich brauchs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (21. August 2012)

Ich bin blind


----------



## Kontragonist (21. August 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich bin blind



Möglich 

Hier der Screenshot mit dem Ausschnitt, auf den es ankommt


----------



## Brickowski (21. August 2012)

Ich werd dermaßen wuschig!!


----------



## Kontragonist (21. August 2012)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich nach zwischenzeitlich abgeflautem Interesse jetzt doch wieder arg neugierig bin


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. August 2012)

Wenn's dann soweit ist und die neuen Dinger vor einem stehen: Absolut verständlich! 
Bin auch mal sehr gespannt!


----------



## KHUJAND (21. August 2012)

fällt evtl. das ION 14 weg ?


----------



## stuk (21. August 2012)

Vielleicht wird das AM dann auch ein wenig abgerüstet? Leichter und ohne 180er Option, dafür für 160er und 150er Gabeln wirklich geeignet. also ne Mischung aus AM und AC, so als Touren-Enduro. Für Alle die MEHR wollen gibt es dann die ION-Familie.......
(so, das war jetzt meine "Spinnerei)


----------



## KHUJAND (21. August 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird das AM dann auch ein wenig abgerüstet? Leichter und ohne 180er Option, dafür für 160er und 150er Gabeln wirklich geeignet. also ne Mischung aus AM und AC, so als Touren-Enduro. Für Alle die MEHR wollen gibt es dann die ION-Familie.......
> (so, das war jetzt meine "Spinnerei)



nie im leben wird man am AM abrüsten . 
 für mich pers. hat das AM das beste konzept. 

das ion 14 brauch kein mensch.


----------



## stuk (21. August 2012)

für mich doch auch......aber die ions sind ja schon immer mehr die gravity-spezial-geräte und die heliuse die allrounder. Und wenn das weiter gesponnen wird, könnte man die Bikeparktauglichkeit des AM beschneiden und noch mehr die Tourentauglichkeit puschen.

Das 14er macht schon für den kleinen Einsatz im 4x oder/und Slopestyle Sinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anjalein (21. August 2012)

Ich denke es wird so: 
Vielleicht wird das AC dann auch ein wenig aufgerüstet? Mit 160er Option und auch für 150er Gabeln geeignet. also ne Mischung aus AM und AC, so als Touren-Enduro. Für Alle die MEHR wollen gibt es dann die ION-Familie.......
(so, das war jetzt meine "Spinnerei)

Das Ion 14 wird denke ich nicht aus dem Programm genommen.


----------



## stuk (21. August 2012)

hey.... bitte meine Aussagen nicht mit falschen Zitaten verzerren....danke

danke anjalein ; sind uns ja einig
das aus AM und AC eins werden könnte und für mehr "gravity" die ions


----------



## NoStyle (21. August 2012)

@ Kontragonist
Achso das - ja ne klar, hab ich gesehen! Hoffte was vom Rahmen sehen zu können ... 

Ich würde weder AC, AM oder ION-14 groß ändern oder aus dem Programm nehmen, auch wenn ich in diesem Thread mal so Anflüge bezüglich des AM hatte. Speziell die Helius-Fullys dürften die "Brot & Butter-Bikes" bei Nicolai sein - fatal wer dort was ändert!
Einzig sinnvoll ist die Philosophie, die ION-Familie (Nische/Gravity) um ein Bike zwischen ION-14 und ION-18 zu ergänzen. Die Frage ist: Leicht abgespecktes ION-18 (noch ein weiterer Enduro/Freerider) oder aufgepimptes ION-14 (Marktlücke, da nicht vorhandenes Aggro-Trailbike) ...


----------



## pfalz (21. August 2012)

hui...ion 16...da könnte ich schwach werden...dann müsste ich mich aber von meinem FR trennen...Zwickmühle


----------



## sluette (21. August 2012)

würde für mich vom line up auch absolut logisch klingen: ION als gravity serie vom Enduro bis DH und Helius mehr tourenlastig von XC - AM (also AC bei Nicolai). wäre zwar schade um AM aber wenn ein ION 16 in der gleichen klasse mitmischt durchaus verkraftbar...


----------



## sluette (21. August 2012)

gerade auf Nicolai FB gepostet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flight78 (21. August 2012)

Yeah! Ich freu mich schon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 auch wenn ichs mir so schnell nicht werde leisten können.

Laut der Ankündigung auf der Nicolai Website wirds in L wohl ein 130mm steuerrohr mit zs, also ne schön tiefe front und sieht gut aus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich hoffe dass das xl aber doch wenigstens ein 140-150er steuerrohr haben wird.

Desweiteren erblicke ich im Teaserbild die Zahl 14290, ich spekuliere auf einen 142er hinterbau, das wär geil. 150er würde mmn gar nicht gut zum 73er lager passen und, damit lässt sich auch nicht gut pedalieren(anstossen).

Meine wunschvorstellung: 73er tretlager, 142 hinterbau, Lw 64,5°-65,5°, Sw 74°-76°, Dm umwerfer, Federwege 160-180mm, Bikeparkfreigabe. Etwas leichter als das ion18, etwas schwerer als das helius am mit afr unterrohr.

Das wäre für mich ein echtes Freeride bike, im sinne von: alles Fahrbar-sogar bergauf.


----------



## dr.juggles (21. August 2012)

das ion 18 lässt sich doch schon super bergauf pedalieren?
wär schade wenn das helius am verschwinden würde. mir gefällts besser als das ion.
außer das aufgebockte helius ac bekommt dann die geilen am gussets...die fehlen mir nämlich am ac.


----------



## pfalz (21. August 2012)

beim 142 hinterbau bräuchte ich wieder ne neue Nabe hinten...


----------



## Brickowski (21. August 2012)

Sehe ich das richtig,dass es laut dem Bild nur eine Dämpferposition ,sprich eine Federwegsoption gibt?


----------



## anjalein (21. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ...
> außer das aufgebockte helius ac bekommt dann die geilen am gussets...die fehlen mir nämlich am ac.



Ich hoffe das AC bekommt keine AM Gussets. Wäre schön, wenns leicht bliebe.




Brickowski schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig,dass es laut dem Bild nur eine Dämpferposition ,sprich eine Federwegsoption gibt?



Richtig gesegen! Hmmm....Ich tippe auf 160-170mm Federweg.

Außerdem scheints es ne neue Lagerung zu geben!


----------



## sluette (21. August 2012)

flight78 schrieb:


> ...Desweiteren erblicke ich im Teaserbild die Zahl 14290, ich spekuliere auf einen 142er hinterbau, das wär geil...



142mm shimano standard ist fürs 29er AC laut der seite http://www.twentynineinches-de.com bestätigt. darum gehe ich davon aus das der standard dann ab 2013 endlich für alle rahmen verfügbar ist.


----------



## anjalein (21. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> 142mm shimano standard ist fürs 29er AC laut der seite http://www.twentynineinches-de.com bestätigt. darum gehe ich davon aus das der standard dann ab 2013 endlich für alle rahmen verfügbar ist.



Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass Nicolai das Shimanogewinde nutzen wird. Ich denke und hoffe, dass sie bei der Maxle bleiben.


----------



## kococchi (21. August 2012)

Nicolai 2013 

*Argon AM*
 Frank Schneider has proven that an Argon AM is fast, aggressive and capable of
 winning. In Master Class at Megavalanche race in AlpeD'huez he became first and
 this is something special. The Argon AM, Gates Carbondrive ready, optimized for
 150mm forks and a pleasant AllMountain geometry, leaves beside the Zero Stack
 head tube and the new 12mm Thruaxle dropout no wishes unfulfilled.
 A carefree Bike for the growing Trail Center community and epic alpine tours.


*Helius TB*
 The Helius TB is the successor to the RC Helius.
 A trail bike par excellence.
 Travel 120-130mm, progressive kinematic flat steering angle, Zero Stack head tube
 are the key features of these very easy to be accelerated Trail Center-weapon.


*Helius AC 26 "2013*
 We have modified the geometry of the Helius AC completely
 Optimized for 160mm trail forks, fitted with a newly designed shock rocker (150 and
 140mm) and with much DNA of the Helius AM
 An all-mountain / enduro bike for everyone who is looking for a swiss army knife
 This can be both, your Everyday funride and your enduro race bike.

*
Helius AC 650b 2013*
 Although currently the choice of wheels and tires is limited, we decided for this
 intermediate size between 29 and 26 inches.
 The reason? Simple ... a rather small person looks a little bit lost on a 29er. A trail
 bike with a lot of fun potential when running downhill and comfortable seated position
 uphill.


*Helius AC 29 "2013*
 Also in 29er AC we have set the pen again.
 We can not and do not want to compete with the carbon sub 8kg bombers which start
 peeing themself in front of the next curbside.
 The decision to make our 29er so handy and downhill orientated as possible was just
 logical. The result is a comfortable bike you can climb easyily and beeing even faster
 down the hill.

*
ION 16 2013*
 The coronation of the 2013er model range
 New and advanced technologies paired with a complete new formal language.
 The Tapered Zero Stack head tube ensures a low front and maximeses the traction
 on the front wheel
Reverb Stealth cable routing for a clean look and secured cable routing
 Redesign all bearing locations, load-optimized bearings with additional sealing
 elements maintenance-free and protected against corrosion.
 142x12 rear with mounting guides.
 160mm post mount brake mount
 Geometry adjustment by ET-K (Excentric Trail Key) 
 A mini DH bike with 160mm which gives you pure downhill skills, but also brings you
 comofortable up the hill.


 Furthermore, the *Helius AM* (2013 Tapered ahead) initially remains in the program, at
 least until the customers accept the Helius AC (160mm) or Ion 16 just as worthy
 successor.

 The geometries of the Helius AC 2012 and RC 2012 are no longer available from
 04.09.2012
All 2013 models include optional:
 - Reverb Stealth
 - ZS44/56 Zero Stack head tube as standard


----------



## der Digge (21. August 2012)

kococchi schrieb:


> *
> ION 16 2013*
> The coronation of the 2013er model range
> New and advanced technologies paired with a complete new formal language.
> ...



180mm PM wäre ja schon schöner


----------



## dr.juggles (21. August 2012)

argon am


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (22. August 2012)

Von der ganzen Geschichte profitiert wohl das Helius AC 


BTW, wo ist eigentlich chorge?


----------



## sluette (22. August 2012)

kococchi schrieb:


> Nicolai 2013 ....



wo hast du die info abgegriffen? 

unglaublich, endlich PM und endlich 142mm dropouts... ich glaube mein 2 jahresplan wird reduziert...


----------



## dr.juggles (22. August 2012)

wird ja langsam so schlimm wie bei L.
alle naselang änderungen in der modellreihe.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. August 2012)

Klingt nach einem Feuerwerk! Sehr spannend


----------



## stuk (22. August 2012)

so dachte ich es mir schon


----------



## JAY-L (22. August 2012)

BÄM!

Das klingt doch sehr vielversprechend und Konsequent.
Endlich die 142mm HA. Wie ich das einfädeln an der HA mit der Maxle hasse! Da ist die Lösung mir der Führung von Syntace oder Shimano schon viel besser!
Auch die Umstellung auf PM am Hinterrad finde ich klasse! Schade das ich meinen Ramen schon vor 2 Jahen gekauft habe.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. August 2012)

lese ich das jetzt richtig wie einige hier schreiben, das das helius AM eingestellt wird.


----------



## trailterror (22. August 2012)

Der wahnsinn: das AM hat man geopfert, es wurde geschlachtet 

142 ist ok. Is2000 fand ich besser, aber naja, man passt sich hier an....

tiefe front...bah, nix für mich. Obwohl 130mm bei L noch ok ist wenn man steuersätze nach wahl einbauen kann...
Schliesst zero stack (hoch aufbauende) reset steuersätze aus? 

Ich bin auf die geometrie daten und das gewicht vom 16er gespannt, und vor allem ob es die uphill qualitäten vom AM erfüllen kann

Traurig bin ich über die 'entwicklung' vom AM, dennoch bin ich neugierig aufs 16er


----------



## sluette (22. August 2012)

ich bin mal gespannt was mit dem Pinion AM passiert. ob's dann auch dem ION16 Pinion geopfert wird. denke da wären die jetzigen käufer ziemlich angepieselt, wenn sie einen monat nach erscheinung ein "veraltertes" design fahren. aber der production plan sagt ja was anderes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (22. August 2012)

damn, der Keller wird neu gefüllt!

das wird ein verdammt teurer Winter...


----------



## KHUJAND (22. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> gerade auf Nicolai FB gepostet:



schade das die FA. NICOLAI vorzüglich facebook nutzt und das IBC kompl. links liegen lässt... 


was hat Kalle früher immer von "bei uns ticken die uhren anders"  gesprochen/geschrieben. 


wahrscheinlich bin ich zu alt für diesen schei55.


----------



## der-gute (22. August 2012)

mach dich mal locker...


----------



## Kontragonist (22. August 2012)

Kann das Bild auf der Fratzenbuch-Seite von Nicolai Maschinenbau nicht sehen  haben die mehrere FB-Auftritte 

PS @Khujand: Mit der nachlässigst geführte FB-Account wo gibt, der von Nicolai: Seid Dezember 2010 gibt es 10 Beiträge an der Pinnwand, davon 3 von N selbst  alle aus Dezember 2010. Also alles cool in der Beziehung N/FB 

 sofern ich den "richtigen" Account gefunden hab.


----------



## UiUiUiUi (22. August 2012)

es gibt wohl mehrere der link auf der nicolai HP führt zu "nicolai bikes"  das ist noch kein like account  wenn man nach "Nicolai Maschinenbau" sucht gibt es da eine "like" Seite... ^^


----------



## vinc (22. August 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

ihr werdet Verständnis haben dass wir momentan die News "nur" auf Facebook posten.
Wir haben noch 4 Tage bis zur Eurobike Abfahrt und wollen euch wenigstens auf einem Kanal etwas informieren. 

Unseren  FB Account findet ihr unter "Nicolai Bikes"

Und wer meint zu alt dafür zu sein der muss sich halt auf mein Profi Video auf MTB-News freuen ;-) 

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß beim Rätseln was da kommt!

Vincent 


p.s. ION 16 Größe L raw (Prototyp) mit RS Monarch Plus 3553g (über 200g leichter als Helius AM L mit gleichem Dämpfer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (22. August 2012)

scheint ja ein neues lagerdesign am ULH zu kommen:


----------



## KHUJAND (22. August 2012)

Vinc. auf zitat  #184 bis du nicht eingegangen... 

kann eure englische infos nicht ganz verstehen.


----------



## vinc (22. August 2012)

...


----------



## aka (22. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Vinc. auf zitat  #184 bis du nicht eingegangen...
> 
> kann eure englische infos nicht ganz verstehen.



Google hilft auch in diesem Fall:

Klick


----------



## pfalz (22. August 2012)

sparkonto wird eröffnet...


----------



## JAY-L (22. August 2012)

Sucht jemand zufällig einen Helus AC Rahmen göße L aus 2011. 

Gruß
Max


----------



## NoStyle (22. August 2012)

Also eines möchte ich mal loswerden:
Hut ab Nicolai und dickes Kompliment für den Mut einer ordentlichen "Modernisierung" - wenn die Geometrien stimmen ist alles super


----------



## Martin1508 (22. August 2012)

Moin,

finde die ersten Infos über das Ion 16 ziemlich interessant und bin weiter gespannt, wie es endgültig wird. Bedenken wegen dem Helius AM habe ich nicht, die Entwicklung geht halt weiter und vielleicht war der Rahmen vom Potential her einfach am Limit angekommen. Werde mind. noch zwei tolle Jahre mit meinem Baby haben und dann über das ION mit Pinion nachdenken. Der Helius bekommt dann ein Ehrenplatz an der Wand. 

Freut euch doch auf den Familienzuwachs.

Gruss


----------



## marco2 (22. August 2012)

Das sieht doch geil aus! Sicher, ich hab ein somit etwas veraltetes AM- das Ding fährt sich herrlich und wird sich nur weil es jetzt ein ION 16 gibt, weder besser noch schlechter fahren. 
Kalle kann doch nicht bis zum Lebensende das gleiche Bike bauen. 

Was ich mir allerdings wünschen würde, wäre einige Innovationen vom ION am AM nachrüsten zu können, womit ich den Umlenkhebel mit dem Trail-key meine.


----------



## der-gute (22. August 2012)

das ZS Steuerrohr find ich klasse und 142x12 is auch gut.
Die neu designten ULH sind sicher auch leichter.

Nicolai, ick lieb Dir imma meh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (22. August 2012)

marco2 schrieb:


> Das sieht doch geil aus! Sicher, ich hab ein somit etwas veraltetes AM- das Ding fährt sich herrlich und wird sich nur weil es jetzt ein ION 16 gibt, weder besser noch schlechter fahren.
> Kalle kann doch nicht bis zum Lebensende das gleiche Bike bauen.


 

so seh ich das auch

finde die neuaufstellung konsequent und bin auf endgültige bilder und berichte gespannt...

bin mit dem AM trotzdem immer noch glücklich, für mich zB wäre ein ZS Steuersatz nichts, als XL fahrer fand ich es optisch besonders gut durch die außen liegenden schalen die blöden spacer sparen zu können


----------



## sluette (22. August 2012)

zustimmung auf ganzer eben, mein AM wird mich auch noch 1 1/2 jahre zur vollen zufriedenheit begleiten. ich hoffe nur es werden als upgrade druckstützen mit 142mm standard angeboten...


----------



## der Digge (22. August 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> für mich zB wäre ein ZS Steuersatz nichts, als XL fahrer fand ich es optisch besonders gut durch die außen liegenden schalen die blöden spacer sparen zu können



dito 

aber solange Nicolai dem "Baukastensystem" treu bleibt, ist das ja ein eher kleines Problem


----------



## Condor (22. August 2012)

yeah  Damit wird dann ja endlich das Bike gebaut, was ich mir vor über 3 Jahren im ersten Wunschkonzert-Thread gewünscht hatte: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6067510#post6067510


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. August 2012)

vinc schrieb:


> Viele Grüße und viel Spaß beim Rätseln was da kommt!
> 
> Vincent
> 
> ...




Womit wir wieder beim Thema Gewicht vom AM wären....
Nach Vincents Rechnung würde ein *AM* in "L" ohne Monarch Plus ja *3450*g wiegen?! (3553g ION + 200g - 300g Dämpfer)
Und das in RAW...!!!!....

Wo sich die Gewichte doch im anderen Thread eloxiert um die 3300g eingependelt hatten...

So ein Schieet - gerade wo ich mich so für das AM erwärmt habe....


----------



## dr.juggles (22. August 2012)

bin mal gespannt auf das fertige ion 16.

ich frage mich, ob das helius am (welches es ja noch weiterhin gibt) auch die 142er achse bekommt und die neuen lager vom ion 16?

welche breite bekommt die achse vom argon am?
hat das argon am dann endlich iscg tabs? hab die am fr irgendwie vermisst.

wie sieht das neue helius ac aus?

fragen über fragen 
ist ja schlimmer als vor weihnachten.


----------



## sluette (22. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt auf das fertige ion 16.



ich auch, sehr !



dr.juggles schrieb:


> ich frage mich, ob das helius am (welches es ja noch weiterhin gibt) auch die 142er achse bekommt und die neuen lager vom ion 16?


ich hoffe auch die streben mit 142mm sind nachrüstbar. lagerupdate wirds wohl eher nicht geben wenn die kiste quasi nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird.



dr.juggles schrieb:


> welche breite bekommt die achse vom argon am?
> hat das argon am dann endlich iscg tabs? hab die am fr irgendwie vermisst.



ich hoffe es wird durchgehend bei jedem rahmen 142mm angeboten. 
nund iscg war doch bei FR standard, oder nicht?


----------



## trailterror (22. August 2012)

@khujand

Ich les das ganze so, dass das AM eingestellt wird, ja 

Wie ists denn nun mit diesem zero stack zeugs: kann man da 'normale' aussenliegende, aufbauende steuersätze verbauen??


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. August 2012)

Nicolai Geos 2013

















ION 16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (22. August 2012)

Sehr geil - bravo Nicolai


----------



## MLK-LAW (22. August 2012)




----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. August 2012)

Und keine gussets mehr zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr!
Jetzt noch die geodaten vom 16er please please please


----------



## Brickowski (22. August 2012)

Dass die AC/AM Reihe so umgestylt wird hätte ich nicht gedacht...vorallem da ja grade erst die Pinionjungs ihre Bikes bekommen.
Find ich aber klasse. Mir gefällt das "ion-design" besser und ich habe lange mit dem ION18 geliebäugelt,war mir aber zuviel des Guten letztendlich. ION16 für 2013 kommt mir definitiv in die Hütte  SAUGEIL


----------



## stuk (22. August 2012)

Helius mit ion Bildern ?
Denke das das helius weiterhin die typische Aufhängung haben wird und wir die Zeichnungen nicht zu genau nehmen sollten, auch was gussets angeht.

Und das neue AC hat leider nur einen 200er Dämpfer....finde den 216er im jetzigen AM sehr sinnvoll, auch besser abzustimmen gegen "Luftdämpferdurchsacken"


----------



## NoStyle (22. August 2012)

@ stuk

Les Dir nochmal sorgfältig die Auflistung aus # 175 durch: Da steht was von "newly designed shock rocker" ... 
Ich gehe davon aus, das so ziemlich alle Fullys diese neue Anlenkung bekommen, was ich persönlich wegen vieler Vorteile sehr begrüßen würde! Je nach Modell mit 2 FW (Helius AC 26) oder Winkelverstellung (Excentric Trail Key) beim ION-16 ...
Gussets sind halt die "Unbekannte" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (22. August 2012)

was mich auch noch beim "argon am" interessieren würde, warum nur für 150er gabeln?
schneidi hat doch auch ne 160er drin?
mit so einer 32er spaghettigabel will ich nicht mehr fahren.

wer hat eigentlich die infos zu den neuen modellen "geleakt"? das waer doch N selber oder? schon komisch so kurz vor der eurobike


----------



## Kontragonist (22. August 2012)

Ich bin arg gespannt. WÃ¤re schon krass, wenn es wie von NoStyle beschrieben so wÃ¤re, dass alle Ionen den Trail Key und alle Heilusen den neuen, geschwungenen ULH bekommen wÃ¼rden. Ob mir das gefÃ¤llt, weiÃ ich noch nicht â die Skizze vom Ion 16 gefÃ¤llt mir jetzt noch nicht sooo und den alten Helius-ULH fand ich extrem schÃ¶n â¦


----------



## nmk (22. August 2012)

Laut Geodaten immer noch 135mm im AC. Aaargh! Wieso nicht durchgehend 142mm?


----------



## Brainspiller (22. August 2012)

würde ich jetzt mal nicht so eng sehen.
eventuell hat sich da einfach nur der fehlerteufel eingeschlichen und in echt sinds dann doch 142.


----------



## sluette (22. August 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> ...Les Dir nochmal sorgfältig die Auflistung aus # 175 durch: Da steht was von "newly designed shock rocker" ...



aufgemerkt, das AC wird das klassische Helius design behalten, schau mal hier, das bild wurde heute auf FB gepostet. allerdings hat sich das ULH design hier auch geändert.
schau dir mal die "noch" aktuellen techsheets an, da ist sogar beim argon die zeichnung vom helius AM hinterlegt.


----------



## Brickowski (22. August 2012)

Ja stimmt. der neue "shock rocker" bezog sich wohl auf die geschwungene Form.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2012)

Naja, vom AM ist ja noch garnichts neues geschrieben worden, oder hab ich irgendwas übersehen?

G.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. August 2012)

Ich heh mal davon aus, dass die skizze nur auf das ion 16 zutrifft.

Ions: Anlenkung ans Unterrohr
Heliusse: Anlenkung ans Oberrohr

Wäre ja produktfamilienmäßig klassisch.

Beim foto vom 16er konnte man im Hebel nur eine Gewindeaufnahme sehen, den Rest (nur Geo- oder auch Federwegsveränderung? Wohl ersteres!) scheint dann der ET-K zu erledigen. 
Z. B. eim AC stehen dagegen zwei Federwegslängen. Spricht für den anderen (neuen) Hebel.
Hatte letzte Woche gerade mit einem Kollegen gequatscht, dass zwei Verstellmöglichkeiten (beim AM) eigentlich ja ausreichen würden. Schwups!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. August 2012)

Wir brauchen endlich mal ein Gesamtfoto


----------



## JAY-L (22. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, vom AM ist ja noch garnichts neues geschrieben worden, oder hab ich irgendwas übersehen?
> 
> G.



Doch hier:

Furthermore, the Helius AM (2013 Tapered ahead) initially remains in the program, at
 least until the customers accept the Helius AC (160mm) or Ion 16 just as worthy
successor.

==> Das AM wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (22. August 2012)

wo os die Geo vom Argon AM?????


----------



## trailterror (23. August 2012)

Schon ein bisschen blöd für die pinion AM jungs. Kaum wirds als grosse neuerung vorgestellt, dann wirds schon über bord geworfen....

Was ist ein trail-key?
Gibts das ion 16 ausschliesslich in 26'?
Sorry wenn ich mich wiederhole (vll weiss es ja doch jem.): kann man mit dem zero stack zeuchs auf aufbauende steuersätze verbauen?


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Nicolai Geos 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.


dieser rahmen DARF NICHT Helius heissen.


----------



## der-gute (23. August 2012)

dir is schon klar, das zum Beispiel beim Argon FR im Datenblatt auch ein Helius abgebildet is...

da gehts doch nur um die Erklärung und Zuordnung der einzelnen Maße und Winkel.

btw. wer bestimmt was wie heisst?


----------



## aka (23. August 2012)

.


----------



## sluette (23. August 2012)

und weiter geht's:

142mm Dropouts: 







PM aufnahmen mit metal-inserts: SEHR GEIL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> dieser rahmen DARF NICHT Helius heissen.




Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Aber es gibt ja noch Hoffnung, wie hier und da ja auch shon steht. 

Und dieser Rahmen heißt ja auch nicht Nucleon.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AoGexXROOxG2dGtSVjVGVGpLc3RsOHgtZU9xazA4dHc&authkey=CLm4iaYK&hl=de&single=true&gid=33&output=html

G.


----------



## Kontragonist (23. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dieser rahmen DARF NICHT Helius heissen.



Wird er nicht, da wette ich Geld drauf. N sieht aber offenbar die Ion-Serie als neues Geschäftsfundament. Bisher war in jeder Geo-Liste das Helius abgebildet. Wie bereits erwähnt gehts ja nur um die Verortung der Maßangaben.



sluette schrieb:


> und weiter geht's:
> 
> 142mm Dropouts:
> 
> ...



Gekauft! Wobei ich mit dem PM-Zeug noch nicht ganz warm bin *da mir eh keine kleinere Scheibe als ne 203er mehr ans Rad kommt, brauch ich ohnehin einen Adapter


----------



## NoStyle (23. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> aufgemerkt, das AC wird das klassische Helius design behalten, schau mal hier, das bild wurde heute auf FB gepostet. allerdings hat sich das ULH design hier auch geändert.
> schau dir mal die "noch" aktuellen techsheets an, da ist sogar beim argon die zeichnung vom helius AM hinterlegt.


Sluette, stimmt! Bei den alten Tech-Sheets ist auch nicht immer der richtige Rahmen als Zeichnung abgebildet. Nungut, dann weniger spekulieren und abwarten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (23. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> und weiter geht's:
> 
> 142mm Dropouts:
> 
> ...



Ich finds geil. PM und 12x142 ist inzwischen überall Standard und auch fast immer sinnvoll. Nur wenn ich die Materialstärke des Schaltauges sehe, frage ich mich wirklich ob ein wechselbares nötig ist;-) Alter Falter das ist ja bombproof.


----------



## nmk (23. August 2012)

Kann sich jemand vorstellen, welche 160mm Gabel N als Referenz für das neue 26" AC genommen hat (zugelassene Einbaulänge 539mm)? Die Lyrik ist 545mm, die Marzocchis auch, die Vengeance sogar + ca. 10mm.

Die einzige, die zu passen scheint, ist die Fox 34, für die ich die sehr suspekte, weil sie so gut passt, Angabe von 538mm gefunden habe.


----------



## Kontragonist (23. August 2012)

Mit Blick auf den Sponsoring-Partner könnte es ne Durolux sein?


----------



## nmk (23. August 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Mit Blick auf den Sponsoring-Partner könnte es ne Durolux sein?



Für die 2012er Durolux ist die Einbaulänge auch 545mm (http://forums.mtbr.com/8802801-post185.html).


----------



## MLK-LAW (23. August 2012)

Preis mit Dämpfer wird sich wohl so um die 2500,- einpendeln?


----------



## raschaa (23. August 2012)

was ich allerdings nicht ganz kapiere warum beim 26er AC ein 200x57 dämpfer und bei 650/29 dann 216x63 bei gleichem federweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2012)

im prinzip baut doch jetzt jeder so ein teil... (oder sehr ähnlich) onkel Ju hat auch schon einz fertich...  






das Helius bleibt einzigartig.


----------



## nmk (23. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das Helius bleibt einzigartig.



Naja, die meisten Bikes von Rose haben einen seeeehr ähnlichen Aufbau.


----------



## der-gute (23. August 2012)

und da freut er sich - Elite bleibt...


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2012)

nmk schrieb:


> Naja, die meisten Bikes von Rose haben einen seeeehr ähnlichen Aufbau.



hmmm nee. 
das ist ein AFR mit AC aufnahme.


----------



## c_w (23. August 2012)

Aber ernsthaft, wenn das Canyon und Alutech da aussehen wie ein ION, dann gibt es etwa tausend Helius-Zwillinge...






Jetzt hier beleidigt zu sein, dass das AM nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird (komplett aus dem Programm genommen wird es ja noch nicht), nur weil man selber eins fährt, ist doch total Wurst.
Und beim AM von einem Klassiker zureden ist imho auch Quatsch. Die Helius Reihe ist ein Klassiker, aber das AM gibts doch auch erst seit 4 Jahren... und die Helius Reihe wird auch ohne AM weiterbestand haben.


----------



## stuk (23. August 2012)

Rose machen eh alles nach und nennen es sogar "handmade in Germany". und das obwohl der Rahmen aus Fernost kommt und hier nur die Teile per Hand zweitklassig angeschraubt werden.....


----------



## sluette (23. August 2012)

ION16 oder Helius AC front ?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2012)

Nix was ich mir kaufen würde auf jedenfall.

G.


----------



## checkb (23. August 2012)

-


----------



## trailterror (23. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ION16 oder Helius AC front ?



Ui, spricht mich auf den ersten blick jetzt auch nicht an...ich tipp aufs AC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (23. August 2012)

denke auch ac und das ion 16 wird weiterhin die am gussets haben


----------



## Eksduro (23. August 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Jetzt hier beleidigt zu sein, dass das AM nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird (komplett aus dem Programm genommen wird es ja noch nicht), nur weil man selber eins fährt, ist doch total Wurst.
> Und beim AM von einem Klassiker zureden ist imho auch Quatsch. Die Helius Reihe ist ein Klassiker, aber das AM gibts doch auch erst seit 4 Jahren... und die Helius Reihe wird auch ohne AM weiterbestand haben.


 

...schön gesagt 

ich seh es sogar so: hab ein aktuelles AM 2012 und wenn das jetzt nur nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird war es also die krönung der schöpfung und vollkommen ausgereizt... kann man doch stolz drauf sein


----------



## dr.juggles (23. August 2012)

mann kann sich auch sch... schön reden 

ne quatsch, ich find das helius am auch affenstark!


----------



## der Digge (23. August 2012)

nmk schrieb:


> Naja, die meisten Bikes von Rose haben einen seeeehr ähnlichen Aufbau.



Funktionieren aber nicht und keiner weiß warum 



sluette schrieb:


> ION16 oder Helius AC front ?



Ich hoffe Helius oder nen Versehen  :kotz:


----------



## Ponch (23. August 2012)

Der Steuerrohrbereich sieht wirklich nicht schön aus. Muss man aber mal ans Ganzes sehen. Zudem denke ich nicht, dass das Ion so aussehen wird.
Das Ion macht ansonsten nämlich einen sehr sehr guten Eindruck. Endlich verwendet Nicolai moderne Standards. Ich bin schon auf die ersten Bilder des kompletten Rahmens gespannt.


----------



## schnubbi81 (23. August 2012)

Denke, das ist das steuerrohr vom Helius, das Ion 16 hat auf den anderen Bildern gruene extra Love teile, das würde schlecht zu den blauen decals passen. 
Oder es sind halt zwei..?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. August 2012)

Vielleicht auch der Steuerrohrbereich vom CC...


----------



## wavekiter (23. August 2012)

Ich find's gut, das Nicolai nicht stehen bleibt und seine Range weiterentwickelt.
Das ION16 haett ich sicher auch in die Auswahl genommen letztes Jahr, waere es schon erhaeltlich gewesen.

Fuer die Experten:
Was genau kann das ION 16 besser(oder sollte koennen) das ION 16 besser als das AM?


----------



## marco2 (23. August 2012)

Wird wohl einfach weniger auf Tour sondern mehr noch auf bergab getrimmt sein: flacher und tiefer also. Vielleicht auch die bislang beim Ion typische progressive Dämpferkurve haben. Das AM ist ja sehr linear. 

Bin gespannt wie extrem die Geo vom 16er dann wird. Manche Mini Dh-ler wie das Transition TR 250 kann man eigentlich nur bergab fahren. Damit gehe Touren kaum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. August 2012)

Ich glaube, man kann von guten bergauf Eigenschaften ausgehen. Das 18er macht da ja schon ne gute Figur! Entscheidend ist in erster Linie der Sitzwinkel. Diesen breiten Einsatzbereich bietet sowas wie das TR250 einfach nicht.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. August 2012)

PS: Neues Aufkleberdesign?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. August 2012)

raschaa schrieb:


> was ich allerdings nicht ganz kapiere warum beim 26er AC ein 200x57 dämpfer und bei 650/29 dann 216x63 bei gleichem federweg?



Längerer Hinterbau bei 650/29 im vergleich zum 26" = bei gleichem Umlenkhebel und gleichem Hub = niedrigere Raderhebung


----------



## sluette (24. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> im prinzip baut doch jetzt jeder so ein teil... (oder sehr ähnlich) onkel Ju hat auch schon einz fertich...



da hast du sicherlich recht und funktionieren tun sie meistens auch ganz ordentlich, aber die ausführung im detail wird bei Nicolai immer auf einem höheren niveau liegen. Alutechs prototypen in allen ehren, die serienkisten (fanes) sehen dann nachher doch eher wieder anders aus. ausserdem wirst du kalle (das hoffe ich doch sehr) auch in zukunft keine tiefgezogenen rohre finden sondern eher klare linien.


----------



## raschaa (24. August 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Längerer Hinterbau bei 650/29 im vergleich zum 26" = bei gleichem Umlenkhebel und gleichem Hub = niedrigere Raderhebung



was willste mir damit sagen herr inschenör? 

es ergibt einfach keinen sinn, wenn das AM schon auf den 216er dämpfer "aufgebohrt" wurde warum dann auf den kürzeren Dämpfer umsteigen und die umlenkung wieder in richtung 3:1 treiben?


----------



## KHUJAND (24. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> da hast du sicherlich recht und funktionieren tun sie meistens auch ganz ordentlich, aber die ausführung im detail wird bei Nicolai immer auf einem höheren niveau liegen. Alutechs prototypen in allen ehren, die serienkisten (fanes) sehen dann nachher doch eher wieder anders aus. ausserdem wirst du kalle (das hoffe ich doch sehr) auch in zukunft keine tiefgezogenen rohre finden sondern eher klare linien.



es wird ja viel gegackert in den letzten tagen. (bes. ich) 
aber letztendlich baut -N- "mal wieder" (oder wie immer)  was schönes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (24. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aber letztendlich baut -N- "mal wieder" (oder wie immer)  was schönes.


Naja, Nicolai hat ja in der Vergangenheit durchaus den einen oder anderen Baukran rausgehauen 
Aber was man bisher zu sehen bekommt ist ja durchaus ansprechend - die neuen ULH beim Helius sind toll, die neuen Lager bzw. Vorspanneinheiten mit O-Ringen finde ich durchdacht. Post-Mount am Hinterrad, da koennte ich eigentlich drauf verzichten, finde ich aber technisch gut umgesetzt. Tapered Steuerrohr mit ZS ist dem Zeitgeist geschuldet.
Und ob am Steuerrohr ein Knotenblech Gusset dran sein muss oder eher die dezenten Gussets, das soll die technische Notwendigkeit bestimmen. Wenn Nicolai meint, die dezenten Gussets reichen fuer die Kraefte dann ists doch ok, die Linie wird so cleaner.
Und wenn ein Schoengeist da lieber ein auesseres Blech haben will -> Custom.
Das AM geht den Weg von Helius FR und Helius AFR, das ist wohl so wenn man am Ende der Feder-Weg Fahnenstange angelangt ist.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. August 2012)

aka schrieb:


> Naja, Nicolai hat ja in der Vergangenheit durchaus den einen oder anderen Baukran rausgehauen .



daraus profitieren nun die nachfolgenden Rahmen.


----------



## sluette (24. August 2012)

langsam ist das puzzle fertig:






und wie's ausschaut werden die ISGC aufnahmen endlich auch nach standard gefertigt !

HIP HIP HOORAY


----------



## MLK-LAW (24. August 2012)

also ich halt's jetzt bald nimmer aus! 
Wo kann ich eine Vorbestellung abgeben? (XL, raw, und als einziges Extra bitte ein 1.5, Monarch Plus)

Also wo is die Liste in die ich mich eintragen kann?!


----------



## Kontragonist (24. August 2012)

Da würde ich mal zum Telefon-Joker raten


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> langsam ist das puzzle fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Will heißen, dass der einzige Unterschied zu den anderen ION Modellen bislang die direkte Dämpferbefestigung am Unterrohr ist und nicht über eine Zusatzstrebe.
Ob es auch zwei Federwege hinten geben wird? 140 und 160 z.B.


----------



## marco2 (24. August 2012)

Damit sieht es aus wie ein AM mit der Anlenkung über das Unterrohr. Und mit allen technischen Neuerungen halt.


----------



## sluette (24. August 2012)

mich würde noch die dämpferaufnahme am unterrohr und die bedeutung von dem sticker interessieren.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ob es auch zwei Federwege hinten geben wird? 140 und 160 z.B.



evtl. 140/160/180 oder nur 160/180


----------



## silverwave (24. August 2012)

Moin,



marco2 schrieb:


> Damit sieht es aus wie ein AM mit der Anlenkung über das Unterrohr. Und mit allen technischen Neuerungen halt.



ist das denn nicht genau der Wunsch gewesen bei ION16 vs. AM? 

Für mich sieht es bisher absolut durchdacht aus und wie immer perfekt in der Ausführung. Allein das neue Ausfallende ist doch ne Augenweide, oder? ggf. sogar in Shimanos Direct Mount Version zu bekommen.

Der Exzenter im Umlenkhebel sollte doch eine Anpassung der Geometrie um ca. 0,5-1° ermöglichen und sofern keine zusätzliche Anpassung der Hebellänge vorhanden ist, wird mit der einen Dämpferbefestigung doch wahrscheinlich der gewünschte Federweg von ca. 160mm erreicht. Perfekt für leichte & stabile Gabeln wie ne Lyrik DH, Fox 34 bzw. 36 oder ne Deville.

Ob Helius oder Ion Optik besser gefallen bleibt natürlich Geschmackssache;-)

Für mich macht es auf jeden Fall den Eindruck, dass sich die Jungs bei Nicolai das ganze Feedback hier im Forum zu Herzen genommen haben und viele der sinnvollen Wünsche umsetzen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt auf die fertigen Bikes inkl. der Daten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. August 2012)

Prototyp Made in TAI(land)...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. August 2012)

silverwave schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei der Dämpferbefestigug am Unterrohr sollte es theoretisch auch möglich sein, das Oberrohr noch etwas weiter runter zu ziehen für mehr Überstandsfreiheit.
Beim AM geht ja glaube ich nur Sattelrohr kürzen, aber Standover bleibt gleich....oder??


----------



## trailterror (24. August 2012)

Mich interessiert ja auch die uphill fähigkeit im vErgleich zum AM und um wieviel tiefer das tretlager kommt. Mit meinem AM hatte ich sogar in fiesem steine geröll im DH ab und zu leichten felskontakt.


----------



## flight78 (24. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> 142mm Dropouts:








 sooo geil


----------



## Martin1508 (24. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> langsam ist das puzzle fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das wäre ein Traum. Was habe ich vor zwei Tagen an den blöden Kettenblattschrauben für die Dreist rumgefeilt. Nur weil die ISCG 03 nicht wie normal nach hinten versetzt ist, sondern bündig wegen HS abschließt.

Grüße


----------



## NoStyle (24. August 2012)

Ist das bei ISCG 05 und 73 mm BB nicht auch so?


----------



## flight78 (24. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> langsam ist das puzzle fertig:



und es wird immer besser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Durch den Umlenkhebel und die nicht benötigte abstützung wurde bestimmt noch mal gut gewicht eingespart. Der Aufkleber deutet für mich auf einen neue art von Rohrsatz (leichter/stabiler) hin.


----------



## pratt (24. August 2012)

flight78 schrieb:


> und es wird immer besser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder weist der Aufkleber auf den verstellbaren Rahmen hin?


----------



## UiUiUiUi (24. August 2012)

sagt mal weiss wer ob die Änderungen an den Lagern, Bremsaufnahme etc auch für die anderen ION Rahmen umgesetzt werden?

also ein ION 18 mit Massgeometrie und den Änderungen könnte mich glatt nach 12 Jahren Abstinenz zurückbringen auf einen Rahmen nit N


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. August 2012)

anjalein schrieb:


> ....Ich tippe auf 160-170mm Federweg.


----------



## nox_ (25. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> mich würde noch die dämpferaufnahme am unterrohr und die bedeutung von dem sticker interessieren.



Auf dem Sticker steht laut Nicolai-Facebookseite lediglich "Made in QLF-Tal". 

Falls nicht klar ist, was das bedeutet, einfach die Anschrift von Nicolai studieren


----------



## dr.juggles (25. August 2012)

also made in 67 einwohner ortschaft


----------



## sluette (25. August 2012)

nox_ schrieb:


> ...
> Falls nicht klar ist, was das bedeutet, einfach die Anschrift von Nicolai studieren



schon... seit 1998 bekannt


----------



## trailterror (25. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


>



Wie sieht die umwerfer lösung eigentlich aus?
Nach der DM lösung wie letzlich beim ion 18 und Helius AM siehts ja net aus...

Ach ja: ich will weitere bilder, fertige aufbaubilder und die tech sheets


----------



## Kontragonist (25. August 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> nach der dm lösung wie letzlich beim ion 18 und helius am siehts ja net aus...



buh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. August 2012)

das war auch nicht direct mount, sondern E-Type ohne Halteplatte.










versus


----------



## trailterror (25. August 2012)

Also im numeric magazine spricht man auch von DM umwerfern!
Bringt aber nix hier zu klugschei55ern, sondern darum wie die umwerferlösung beim ion 16 aussieht


----------



## chorge (26. August 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> Von der ganzen Geschichte profitiert wohl das Helius AC
> 
> 
> BTW, wo ist eigentlich chorge?



Der war im Urlaub, ließt gerade die neuen Infos - aber ist mit dem C'dale Claymore so dermaßen zufrieden, dass frühestens in 1-2 Jahren ein neues Bike ins Haus kommt. Zudem finde ich es schade, dass das ION 16 wohl keine Option hat, den Hinterbau mit 180mm zu fahren...


----------



## sluette (26. August 2012)

vielleicht kommt ja noch ein ION TT (von trailbike mit 120mm bis super travel mit 230mm), ist ja nur ne frage des ULHs und dessen lochkonfiguration 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoStyle (26. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> ... Zudem finde ich es schade, dass das ION 16 wohl keine Option hat, den Hinterbau mit 180mm zu fahren...


Womit man wieder ganz von vorne anfangen würde ... also ein ION-16, das aber wie das ION-18 sein soll ... nur irgendwie ... anders ... 

Im Ernst: Klar definierte Federwege und Geometrien bringen doch mehr als diese halbgaren "nach oben offen"-Lösungen.


----------



## chorge (26. August 2012)

Ich finde trotzdem toll, dass das ION 18 sowohl 180 als auch 200mm frei gibt. Konsequenterweise sollte das 16er also 160mm-180mm machen... IMHO!


----------



## anjalein (26. August 2012)

Konsequenterweise sollte das 16er mit 160mm machen... IMHO!


----------



## trailterror (26. August 2012)

die zahl beschreibt doch eher den gabelfederweg, oder?

so ganz logisch ist das ganze ja eh net.

ion 14: hinten: 106-114, empfohlen von N vorne: 100-140 
ion 18: hinten: 182-203, empfohlen von N vorne: 180-203 
ion 20: hinten: 197-217, empfohlen von N vorne: 180-203

ion 16?? 160-180 vorne und hinten würd ich mir wünschen.

Ist das aufgemotze AC eigentlich das neue Enduro oder das Ion 16???



Sicher ist bisher (soweit ich mich erinnern kann):

- 142mm dropouts
- Post Mount 160
- 130mm Steuerrohr in Gr. L
- neue Lagerung

Ich denke:

- 73mm tretlagergehäuse


Da es das AM erlöscht hat, so wünsche ich mir mittlerweile:

- Tapered SR
- DM umwerfer
- 66' LW mit ner 160er, 65' mit ner 180er
- Bike Park freigabe
- kein zu kurzes oberrohr
- kein zuuuu tiefes tretlager
- dass man aufbauende steuersàtze verbauen kann


----------



## der-gute (26. August 2012)

ich denke, daa das ZS44/56 Steuerrohr jetzt Standard bei N ist/wird.

für ZS44/28 gibt es meiner Meinung nach nur integrierte, also Zero Stack Steuersätze.

dafür gibt es von Nuke Proof nen EC44/38 Steuersatz,
mit dem man da sogar ne onepointfive Gabel fahren kann.


das neue E2 Steuerrohr ist neben 142/12 eine Revolution, ein erhörtes Gebet, ein Fest eben


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. August 2012)

Mein persönlicher Favorit für die ION 16 Geo in "L" wäre:

Oberrohr: 610-615mm
Lenkwinkel: 66 Grad
Sitzwinkel: 74 Grad
Kettenstrebe: 425-430mm
Sitzrohr: 450-460mm
Radstand: 1170mm
Standover: 730mm
Tretlagerhöhe: 350mm
REACH: ca. 435-440mm
Dropouts: 135/142
Steuerrohr: 130mm
Steuerrohr: 1,5"
Federweg hinten: 140/160/(180)
Federweg vorne: 160/180


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (26. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich denke, daa das ZS44/56 Steuerrohr jetzt Standard bei N ist/wird.
> 
> für ZS44/28 gibt es meiner Meinung nach nur integrierte, also Zero Stack Steuersätze.
> 
> ...




Würd ich sehr schade finden wenn man nur zero stack verbauen kann, und so doch einiges ausgeschlossen wird


----------



## der-gute (26. August 2012)

was kann da ein Spacer nicht lösen?

z. B. Syntace hat ja 1 1/8 Spacer mit onepointfive Ausendurchmesser.


----------



## trailterror (26. August 2012)

Naja, mit spacern ist halt auch irgendwann ende im gelände, respektiv einen unendlich hohen spacerturm ist auch nix

Zudem lieber noch was aufbauendes unterm steuerrohr


----------



## oxmox29 (26. August 2012)

Mal ne Frage zu den neuen AC-Modellen:
Als Werbeslogan sollen ja jetzt neu die 160mm Trailgabeln reinpassen. Da ich zwischen dem 26 und 27,5 Zoll Bike schwanke....welche Gabel mit 160mm soll denn da reingehen bei 540mm Maximaleinbauhöhe? Ich würde der Uphillfähigkeit wegen eine absenkbare Gabel (vorzugsweise in weiss) suchen, bisher habe ich nur die schwarze Revelation RCT3 Dual Position mit 150mm fürs 650B gefunden.....

Danke schonmal,

Christian.


----------



## trailterror (27. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> was kann da ein Spacer nicht lösen?
> 
> z. B. Syntace hat ja 1 1/8 Spacer mit onepointfive Ausendurchmesser.



Hab grad noch mal bei meinem AM nachgekuckt:

130mm Steuerrohr

38mm steuersatz (20,5 oben; 17,5 unten)
25mm spacer

Bei ZS hiesse das: 63mm spacer 


Man könnte aber bestimmt das ion 16 auch mit nem nicht ZS steuerrohr bestellen, denk ich mal  
Aber eigentlich brauch ich eh kein neues


----------



## nmk (27. August 2012)

oxmox29 schrieb:


> Als Werbeslogan sollen ja jetzt neu die 160mm Trailgabeln reinpassen.



Laut neulich geposteten Geodaten ist das nur bei 26" der Fall. Für 650b sind 140-150mm Gabeln zugelassen.

Weiss jemand zufällig die Einbauhöhe von den 650b Revelations?

Di Gabelfrage habe ich mir auch gestellt, auch bei 26". Die zugelassene Einbauhöhe von 539mm erfüllt im Moment eine einzige 160mm Gabel - die Fox 34. Alle anderen, die ich gefunden habe, sind höher. Also N AC 26" + Fox 34 = , alles andere ?


----------



## der-gute (27. August 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hab grad noch mal bei meinem AM nachgekuckt:
> 
> 130mm Steuerrohr
> 
> ...



find ich heftig!

an meinem Argon FR hab ich ein 150er Steuerrohr und dazu den HD118
das is dann fast wie Chopper fahren...ich hab einen Superforce 45 ohne Spacer montiert, eigentlich sogar negativ, aber das hat mir schon einen Kratzer auf dem OR beschert.
mein Fanes hat ein 145mm Steuerrohr mit ZS, da fahr ich einen 5 mm Spacer unter dem Superforce 45 mm, höher sollte das nicht sein...


----------



## trailterror (27. August 2012)

Jaja, die vorlieben....

Ich hab mir mAl die bilder von deinen rädern mit ausgefahrener stütze angesehen; darauf könnt ich wohl noch nicht mal lange sitzen, geschweige denn fahren. Meinem körper (rücken) würde das wohl net gut tun...

So ists halt. Dem einen passt das ZS zeuchs in den kram, dem anderen eben nicht....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. August 2012)

banshee Wildcard: 

120mm Steuerrohr
CC Angle Set 10mm unten 0,5mm oben
50mm Spacerturm

Alles andere als Chopper und bäumt sich auch am Berg mit 160mm nicht großartig auf. Dafür keine Nackenstarre bei längeren Touren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (27. August 2012)

s is halt wie immer...
die einen Kunden verliert man, die anderen kommen dafür neu dazu.


----------



## trailterror (27. August 2012)

So wirds wohl sein....

Ich hab im vorfeld ja auch für ein tiefes flaches bike plädiert (damit diese kundschaft auch bedient wird) aber im unwissen dass tiefe, flache bikes mehr oder weniger programm im N portfolio werden und im unwissen, dass das AM aufgegeben wird 

Ich tu mich irgendwie immer noch schwer damit....

Aber wenn N seinen prinzipien und seiner tradition halbwegs treu bleibt, dann wird man das ion 16 und die AC's wohl auch mit nicht ZS steuerrohren ordern können....


----------



## kroiterfee (27. August 2012)

was hat es eigentlich mit der bezeichnung 650b auf sich? sorry bin bischen raus und nicht up to date.


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. August 2012)

Ist das Mittelding zwischen 26 und 29 Zoll = 27,5 Reifendurchmesser


----------



## NoStyle (27. August 2012)

Noch ne dumme Frage:
ZS ist doch Zero-Stack, oder? Für ganz normal oben 1.1/8tel und unten 1.5, oder? Da kann man doch auch Steuersätze mit externen Lagerschalen fahren, oder?


----------



## kroiterfee (27. August 2012)

alter vatter da hat sich ja einiges getan  27,5,  zero stack (was ist das denn?), neue dämpferaufhängungen... wtf?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (27. August 2012)

Will jemand meinen 09er Helius FR Rahmen mit Push-tuned DHX5? Ich glaub, ich muss aufs Ion 16 sparen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. August 2012)

Wenn wir Glück haben, gibt´s nach diesem Wochenende (Eurobike) endlich die offiziellen Geo-Daten vom ION 16. Dann wird man sehen ob sparen lohnt...


----------



## trailterror (27. August 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Noch ne dumme Frage:
> ZS ist doch Zero-Stack, oder? Für ganz normal oben 1.1/8tel und unten 1.5, oder? Da kann man doch auch Steuersätze mit externen Lagerschalen fahren, oder?




Soweit ich weiss ist ZS44/56 das neue standard steuerrohr bei den AC's (26', 650B, 29') und zumindest beim Ion 16 (kommt wohl auch für die anderen Ions)

Ich meine dass dies ein tapered SR ist, welches dicker ist als 'gängige' SR, weil es eben für integrierte steuersätze gebaut ist.

Ich befürchte das ist nix mit aussenliegenden/aufbauenden steuersätzen


----------



## der-gute (27. August 2012)

du kannst doch ganz einfach bei den üblichen Verdächtigen nach Steuersätzen in ZS44/28.6 und ZS56/40 schaun.

wobei das alles semiintegrierte sein werden, das bedeutet ZS ja.
was du willst ist EC44/28.6, also External Cup.

ich würde das Rad erstmal in toto testen,
bevor ich das E2 Steuerrohr in 130 mm verteufle.

hier mal n Podcast und n Bildle:


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. August 2012)

YES! We saved 27g....


----------



## Garrett (27. August 2012)

man munkelt ja, so ein zs steuersatz wiegt nicht mal 100g.


----------



## trailterror (27. August 2012)

@der gute

Wenn man in dieses E2 SR steuersätze mit aussenliegenden lagerschalen einbauen möchte so bräuchte man:

Oben: EC44/28.6
Unten: EC 44/40

Richtig

Wär folgendes sowas?

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10-degree-ec44---ec44---angle-headset-69-p.asp

Was ist hiermit?:
http://www.nukeproof.com/en/headsets/nukeproof-headsets


----------



## guru39 (27. August 2012)

Bin am Mittwoch auf der Erosbaik


----------



## anjalein (28. August 2012)

Ich denke das Ion 16 wird so aussehen:


----------



## schnubbi81 (28. August 2012)

Und ich denke, ich brauch's...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no name2606 (28. August 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird das AM dann auch ein wenig abgerüstet? Leichter und ohne 180er Option, dafür für 160er und 150er Gabeln wirklich geeignet. also ne Mischung aus AM und AC, so als Touren-Enduro. Für Alle die MEHR wollen gibt es dann die ION-Familie.......
> (so, das war jetzt meine "Spinnerei)



Toll!!!
Das ion ist aber hässlich, wenn keine doppelbrücke reinkommt!!


----------



## gotboost (28. August 2012)

Endlich mal wieder schöne Ns...


----------



## Bingo1979 (28. August 2012)

anjalein schrieb:


> Ich denke das Ion 16 wird so aussehen:



Ist das jetzt ein "echtes" Bild von Nicolai? Oder eine Fotomontage von dir?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## sluette (28. August 2012)

schaut schonmal sehr gut aus. heute ist doch demoday bei der eurobike, da sollten doch infos / bilder bei raus kommen !


----------



## NoStyle (28. August 2012)

Also ist Zero-Stack nix anderes wie das reguläre Tapered Steuerrohr. Bietet also die Möglichkeit Semi-integriert (für tiefere Front), oder auch mit externen Lagerschalen zu fahren. Auch gemixt, z.B. oben Semi, unten extern. Wen dem so ist, verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung um das 130er Steuerrohr nicht ... andere sind 10 bis 15 mm kürzer ... ?

By the way:

Meins






Ergebniss






:-D


----------



## der-gute (28. August 2012)

@trailterror: mein Fanes hat das E2 Steuerrohr, oben 44 unten 56 mm Innenweite.
das Ganze ist normalerweise für tapered Schäfte optimiert,
da man diese komplett integriert verbauen kann.
1 1/8 geht natürlich auch, hat aber dann gar keinen Vorteil mehr.

eine onepointfive Gabel geht sogar auch,
ich hatte dafür oben einen Nukeproof 44EEOS Steuersatz montiert.

diesser Steuersatz hat dann die SHIS Maße EC44/38.

bei Nukeproof gibt es aber leider keinen EC44/28.6 Steuersatz,
den suchst du ja.

und auf dem Bild ist, wie schon von anderen gesagt, KEIN E2 Steuerrohr.


----------



## anjalein (28. August 2012)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ein "echtes" Bild von Nicolai? Oder eine Fotomontage von dir?
> 
> Gruß
> Ingo



Moin Ingo,

das Bild ist aus dem gestern Abend erschienenen Nicolai Newsletter.


----------



## trailterror (28. August 2012)

Allright.

Da ist es also, sieht recht gut aus. Nur hätt ich die gussets vom AM am steuerrohr optisch schöner gefunden

Jetzt nur noch die geometriedaten


----------



## Bingo1979 (28. August 2012)

anjalein schrieb:


> Moin Ingo,
> 
> das Bild ist aus dem gestern Abend erschienenen Nicolai Newsletter.


 
Vielen Dank für die Info.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo1979 (28. August 2012)

Zur Info:

http://nicolai.dbap.de/customGates/scripts/newsletter.php

Warum gibt es 142er Achse und PM-Aufnahme nur beim ION16?

Ich dachte das kommt auch bei den anderen.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## KHUJAND (28. August 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Allright.
> 
> Da ist es also, sieht recht gut aus. Nur hätt ich die gussets vom AM am steuerrohr optisch schöner gefunden



das eloxal massacker und die industriebau optik bei -N-  bedingt durch die gussets wurden hier im IBC doch schon immer bemängelt. 

bin echt gespannt ob das vordere dreieck nicht nun  der optick entspricht , sondern auch im harten einsatz hält. 



forever Helius AM


----------



## sluette (28. August 2012)

das 26" AC sieht richtig klasse aus 
richtig schwach finde ich das die PM aufnahme nicht durchgehend bei allen rahmen angeboten wird. bin auch mal gespannt wie der ISCG adapter ausfallen wird. 142achse sollte aber drinn sein, wurde im http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/ jedenfalls so berichtet.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. August 2012)

Immer diese Fachhändler, Pressefuzzies und sonstige....

Warum ist die Eurobike eigentlich eine der wenigen Messen die mehr Fachbesucher- als Publikumstage hat? Ein Tag ist echt bissi wenig!
Gibt es überhaupt eine andere Messe mit nur einem Tag?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. August 2012)

Ach so, rein optisch finde ich das AM viel schöner als das ION 16.
Ich meine auch es sollten zumindest Gussets am Steuerrohr sein...das sieht sonst total nakkisch und CC-mäßig aus....


----------



## nmk (28. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich meine auch es sollten zumindest Gussets am Steuerrohr sein



Solange es hält, ist es mir persönlich egal.

Aber die fehlende PM Aufnahme am AC und die vermutlich immer noch 135mm Hinterbauten (es wir nur beim ION 16 explizit darauf hingewiesen) sind fast schon Grund genug, dass mein Sparschwein wieder geklebt und gestopft wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Warum ist die Eurobike eigentlich eine der wenigen Messen die mehr Fachbesucher- als Publikumstage hat?



und am ar5ch der welt ist .


----------



## der-gute (28. August 2012)

das stimmt rein gar nicht.

die Eurobike liegt genau in der Mitte der hauptbeteiligten Nationen.


----------



## raschaa (28. August 2012)

USA und Asien?


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. August 2012)

PM Aufnahme finde ich am Rahmen unschön. Gewinde kaputt = viel Aufwand!


----------



## MLK-LAW (28. August 2012)

schau genau


----------



## KHUJAND (28. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> das stimmt rein gar nicht.
> 
> die Eurobike liegt genau in der Mitte der hauptbeteiligten Nationen.



OK ! 
allein NRW hat 18 Mio. Einwohner und ist grösser als Ö+Ch zusammen, wenn du darauf hinaus willst. 

stichpunkt  IFMA Cologne.
 dort anstelle müsse die Eurobike sein,- und auch  nicht weit von Be/Ne/Lux.


----------



## sluette (28. August 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> PM Aufnahme finde ich am Rahmen unschön. Gewinde kaputt = viel Aufwand!



pipalapopp ! schau dir die Nicolai PM aufnahme genau an, wechselbare metal inserts.


----------



## der-gute (28. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> OK !
> allein NRW hat 18 Mio. Einwohner und ist grösser als Ö+Ch zusammen, wenn du darauf hinaus willst.
> 
> stichpunkt  IFMA Cologne.
> dort anstelle müsse die Eurobike sein,- und auch  nicht weit von Be/Ne/Lux.



und jetzt?
heulen?
Alutech und Nicolai sind auch weit weg von mir...beschwer ich mich?


----------



## trailterror (28. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> das 26" AC sieht richtig klasse aus
> richtig schwach finde ich das die PM aufnahme nicht durchgehend bei allen rahmen angeboten wird. bin auch mal gespannt wie der ISCG adapter ausfallen wird. 142achse sollte aber drinn sein, wurde im http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/ jedenfalls so berichtet.



Damit wären die neuerungen für 2014 an den genannten bikes wohl jetzt schon klar 

Versteh ich das richtig, dass das AC das neue Enduro ist?

N beschreibt das Ion 16 ja auch als kleines DH bike, das sich gut bergauf treten lässt. Die frage ist wie gut, auf AM niveau?

Lässt das Ion 16 geo ein Enduro aufbau zu?

Fragen über fragen


----------



## der-gute (28. August 2012)

ich glaube, das Nicolai mit dem neuen AC den richtigen Weg geht.
ein leichtes Enduro für z.B. Bike Attack oder Megaavalanche is doch perfekt.
warum soll man weiterhin 1,5 Kilo mehr mit sich rumschleppen?

Wer einen Freerider will und das im Helius AM sieht, der kann das sicher weiterhin bestellen. Oder halt ein Ion 16 mit vielleicht reduzierter 1000Hm-bergauf-Performance.

ganz ehrlich?
das AM wurde von vielen doch dem AC vorgezogen, da man dort ne Lyrik fahren konnte.
ich denke, das 50% den Rahmen nicht als echtes Enduro genutzt haben (siehe Diskussion über X-King usw.).

Das AC kann das alles jetzt auch, vielleicht kann es keine 2 m Drops, aber so ist es eben.
das neue AC wäre mein Bike, wäre a) die XL Geo vom z.B. AM für mich unpassend (zu kurzes Sitzrohr bzw. zu tiefe Mindesteinstecktiefe) und b) das Helius AC 29" 2013 nicht mein neues Bike bzw. meine aktuell bevorzugte Bikeklasse (ob es das AC29" oder ein SC oder wtf wird, weiss ich noch net).

Ich finde die AC-Anpassung somit schon ohne Ion 16  klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (28. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ...
> das AM wurde von vielen doch dem AC vorgezogen, da man dort ne Lyrik fahren konnte.
> ich denke, das 50% den Rahmen nicht als echtes Enduro genutzt haben (siehe Diskussion über X-King usw.).
> 
> ...




ich gebe dir 100% recht und schließe mich da voll ein. so wie das AC 2013 daher kommt würde ich's dem ION16 vorziehen. wurde da schon irgendwo das gewicht vom AC verkündet?


----------



## der-gute (28. August 2012)

nö, aber ich glaube, Nicolai wird jetzt Mainstream und baut leichte Chassis


----------



## Martin1508 (28. August 2012)

Ich hoffe inständig, dass das "Made in Germany" für immer stehen bleibt.


----------



## UiUiUiUi (28. August 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe inständig, dass das "Made in Germany" für immer stehen bleibt.



warum sollte er das ändern, die infrastruktur steht bereits und Preise sind konkurrenzfähig, wahrscheinlich vor allem weil viel direkt vertrieben wird dürfte auch der Gewinn stimmen.


das für mich beste feature sind mass geometrien für echt SEHR geringe aufpreise, nur schade dass aus natürlich offensichtlichen gründen, nur der hauptrahmen angepasst werden kann.


----------



## dr.juggles (28. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das eloxal massacker und die industriebau optik bei -N-  bedingt durch die gussets wurden hier im IBC doch schon immer bemängelt.
> 
> bin echt gespannt ob das vordere dreieck nicht nun  der optick entspricht , sondern auch im harten einsatz hält.
> 
> ...



arthur andere bekommen das auch stabil ohne monstergussets hin 

werd aber auch erst mal bei meinem helius am bleiben. rein optisch ist mir das lieber. die ganzen netten neuen gimmicks könnte es aber trotzdem gerne haben 

warte jetzt nur noch auf die argon am bilder, daten etc.

edit:

warum hat das argon am im newsletter noch das 1.5" steuerrohr? sollte das nicht auch das neue tapered bekommen?


----------



## RandyAndy (28. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ... die ganzen netten neuen gimmicks könnte es aber trotzdem gerne haben ...



ooooohh verf***t. Ich hab gerade im Halbdunkel geschlagene 10 Minuten gebraucht um die verd****te Steckachse reinzufummeln.
Wenn es die Option 142x12 mit Einfädelhilfe für's AM gäbe, ich glaub ich hätt sofort den Order-Generator angeworfen und mir nen neuen Hinterbau gekauft.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. August 2012)

Hast du eine Maxle-Achse? Damit gibt es keine Probleme...


----------



## flight78 (28. August 2012)

anjalein schrieb:


> Ich denke das Ion 16 wird so aussehen:




Ich finde die optik sehr gelungen, sieht sehr clean aus und modern, ohne dabei den Nicolai charackter zu verlieren. Das neue steuerrohr mit zs sieht auch von der formgebung her viel besser aus als das alte tapererd, und die verstärkungsbleche tun eben das was sie sollen. 
Werd mir den rahmen mit sicherheit ordern, wenn die finanzen es nächstes jahr nicht zulassen, eben erst in 2014.


----------



## chickenway-user (29. August 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hast du eine Maxle-Achse? Damit gibt es keine Probleme...



Damit ist doch gar nichts anaders, ausser dass man kein Werkzeug braucht, die Radführung fehlt genau so. 

So nen AC (vielleicht sogar mit großen Reifen) zum Touren fahren und nen ION 18 für den Park, das wär scho was... Aber mein altes Helius FR und mein bald altes Ufo ST tun es glaub ich noch ne Weile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (29. August 2012)

Dann verstehe ich die Probleme nicht... Achse rein und fertig.


----------



## sluette (29. August 2012)

klappt das soooo gut bei dir? 

das problem, oder sagen wir mal das nervige, ist doch das sich durch den kettenzug (und der ist auch leider noch fühlbar wenn du klein/klein aufliegen hast) das HR sofort verkanntet wenn du die achse löst und aus dem gewinde auf der antriebsseite gezogen hast. ich habe zwar nur erfahrung mit der maxle, gehe aber davon aus dass das bei jeder anderen achse gleich ist. 
der vorteil bei shimano 142 bzw. x12 ist dass das die HR nabe geführt ist (quasi wie an den meissten gabeln mit 20mm steckachse) und solange sie in der führung liegt ist der kettenzug egal weil nix verkanten kann.

ein weitere vorteil von x12 wäre die achse mit feingewinde um mehr druck oder besser zug aufzubauen. das bietet shimano 142 leider nicht.


----------



## lakekeman (29. August 2012)

Ich die Probleme mit 12x135 auch nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen, liest man ja in letzter Zeit oft hier.
Ich habe bestimmt noch nicht länger als ein paar Sekunden mit der Achse verbracht, ob zu Hause, im Wald, bei Regen, Schnee, Sonne oder Dunkelheit  
Und ich hatte schon ein 12x142er Bike, ist mir aber völlig Schnuppe.. Da sind mir doch Neuerungen, die mir beim Fahren was bringen viel lieber


----------



## cycophilipp (29. August 2012)

Das Ion 16 ist wieder hässlicher geworden, die AM bzw. Ion 18 Gussets sind imo wunderschön, im Vgl. dazu sind die Bleche :kotz: vor allem, wenn man an den Röhrchen vorne das fette Steuerrohr betrachtet.

135x12er Maxle ist einfach nur geil, X-12 kauf ich aus Prinzip nicht, keine Vorteile, nur breiter im Einbau.

Eine 135x12 Achse kann ich dank Reverse 10/12mm-Adapterachse auch in allen 10mm Rahmen fahren, mehr Fersenfreiheit gibts auch... nur Doppel-Linkshänder brauchen die Einfädelhilfe, bisher hats auch ohne X-12 funktioniert. Zudem kann man bei mehreren Bikes die LRSe durchmischen...

So lang es keine gebogenen Rohre gibt, kauf ich keinen N-Rahmen mehr.


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. August 2012)

Was für einen Sinn haben gebogenen Rohre? Blöde Optik?


----------



## sluette (29. August 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Das Ion 16 ist wieder hässlicher geworden, die AM bzw. Ion 18 Gussets sind imo wunderschön, im Vgl. dazu sind die Bleche :kotz: vor allem, wenn man an den Röhrchen vorne das fette Steuerrohr betrachtet.
> 
> 135x12er Maxle ist einfach nur geil, X-12 kauf ich aus Prinzip nicht, keine Vorteile, nur breiter im Einbau.
> 
> ...



sehr guter beitrag, hochwertig und informativ. vielen dank.

hier mal wieder zur abwechslung ein bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (29. August 2012)

So lang es keine gebogenen Rohre gibt, kauf ich keinen N-Rahmen mehr.[/quote]

Solange es bei Nicolai keinen hydroforming Wahnsinn und keine gebogenen Rohre gibt, kaufe ich keine anderen Rahmen mehr

Grüße


----------



## der-gute (29. August 2012)

@sluette: biste grad dort?


----------



## cycophilipp (29. August 2012)

zwischen nem Hydroforming Monster und hier und da einem Radius ist zum Glück noch ein Riesen Unterschied. Mir gefällt das 16er nicht, hatte was schöneres erwartet. Das liegt jedoch im Auge des Betrachters. Dagegen ist das 18er optisch ein Traum. Jedem seines...

Was ist denn an X-12 so toll? PM geht auch bei 135mm.


----------



## sluette (29. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> @sluette: biste grad dort?



ne, leider nicht, habe das bild von FB abgegriffen.



cycophilipp schrieb:


> ...Was ist denn an X-12 so toll? PM geht auch bei 135mm.



ob du führung jeder braucht oder nicht kann ich nicht beantworten, mich nervt das führungslose 135x12 system ziemlich. 
weitere vorteil ist aber die bessere lastaufnahme des ausfallendes durch die aufliegende achse (3mm auf jeder seite) 
vorteil von x12 zu shimano 142 und 135x12 ist auf jeden fall das feingewinde welches erheblich höhre klemmkraft bei gleicher handkraft ermöglicht. 
den anderen kram den x12 bietet (intergiertes schaltauge etc.) sehe ich auch nicht als vorteil.


----------



## Ponch (29. August 2012)

Ist das Unterrohr beim Ion 16 wirklich so klein im Durchmesser? Das Steuerrohr dagegen sieht deutlich dicker aus.


----------



## trailterror (29. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> sehr guter beitrag, hochwertig und informativ. vielen dank.
> 
> hier mal wieder zur abwechslung ein bild:




Danke für die bilder sluette  hat ja bisher spass gemacht, das puzzle...

...Aber so langsam hab ich kein bock mehr auf diesen appetizer-anfütterungsschice
Jetzt sollen se mal fakten und gesamtbilder raushaun

Wie findet ihr die zugführung? Scheuerstellengefahr?


----------



## sluette (29. August 2012)




----------



## trailterror (29. August 2012)

Na...das ist doch schon mal was 

1KB vorne? Erkenn aufm handy kein umwerfer...umwerferfrage immer ungelöt


----------



## cycophilipp (29. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ob du führung jeder braucht oder nicht kann ich nicht beantworten, mich nervt das führungslose 135x12 system ziemlich.
> weitere vorteil ist aber die bessere lastaufnahme des ausfallendes durch die aufliegende achse (3mm auf jeder seite)
> vorteil von x12 zu shimano 142 und 135x12 ist auf jeden fall das feingewinde welches erheblich höhre klemmkraft bei gleicher handkraft ermöglicht.



Halt ich für ein Gerücht, dass die Anlageflächen die Kraft aufnehmen - wäre ja überbestimmt. Hat jede Nabenendkappe für X-12 den exakt selben AUßendurchmesser? Ne 12er Achse abscheren bedarf auch etwas mehr als nur n paar N(ewton) Kraft... 

Einziger Vorteil ist bei einem Achsbruch, dass das HR nicht nach "innen" rutscht, aber ich kenn keinen, dem sowas schon passiert ist...


----------



## madre (29. August 2012)

Auf FB sind die ersten Bilder von der Eurobike zum ION 16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (29. August 2012)

Falls andere als hier gepostet, immer her damit...

Nicht jeder hat fb


----------



## dr.juggles (29. August 2012)

all hail to the king (helius am)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. August 2012)

Also bis jetzt kann mich das ION 16 auch nicht begeistern.
Das UR schaut wirklich ziemlich dünn aus. Außerdem kommt mir die untere Dämpferbefestigung irgendwie so wulstig vor, da die Schweißnähte direkt in die Achse übergehen. Das ganze an dem "Röhrchen"?! Wirkt irgendwie schmächtig....ich hoffe nur dass mir das AM in "L" passt, ansonsten das AC 2013 aber ION 16??? Irgendwie nicht für mich...


----------



## Ponch (29. August 2012)

Das Unterrohr wirkt wirklich nur so dick wie das Oberrohr (vielleicht minimal dicker).


----------



## raschaa (29. August 2012)

ich liebäugele schwerst mit dem ion16 und teile die bedenken die hier geäußert wurden, auch fehlt mir das "AM Gusset" am steuerrohr wie es auch beim ion14 + 18 verbaut ist. ich denke das 16er (auch die ACs) wurden mal schnell für die Eurobike gebrutzelt und sind nicht final so wie sie dort stehen... hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## trailterror (29. August 2012)

ich finds nicht schlecht...

man hätte es aber schöner hinbekommen können:

Steuerrohrgussets vom AM/Ion 18, die obere dämpferbefestigung und die untere umlenkhebelbefestigung (mit der strebe) gefällt mir beim Ion 14/Ion 18 besser...

ich denk das UR ist optisch nicht schmäler als beim AM/Ion 18


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. August 2012)

Es geht das Gerücht, dass die finalen ION 16s noch Gussets bekommen, ähnlich wie das 18er.


----------



## NoStyle (29. August 2012)

Naja, bei so viel Gemaule müssen sie es ja wohl, egal ob notwendig oder nicht ... 
Also ich finde das ION-16 richtig gut - ist nur leider nicht mehr meine Bikeklasse. Und ehrlich gesagt, wäre diese Dämpferanlenkung am neuen Helius AC käme ich schwer ins Grübeln ...


----------



## trailterror (29. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Es geht das Gerücht, dass die finalen ION 16s noch Gussets bekommen, ähnlich wie das 18er.



Wär echt gut, ich hoffs...

Aber warum wird dann dieses puzzlefoto nur vom neuen steuerrohr noch gross präsentiert und wäre das schweissen von so nem gusset denn sooo. Iel mehr arbeit gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. August 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Naja, bei so viel Gemaule müssen sie es ja wohl, egal ob notwendig oder nicht ...
> Also ich finde das ION-16 richtig gut - ist nur leider nicht mehr meine Bikeklasse. Und ehrlich gesagt, wäre diese Dämpferanlenkung am neuen Helius AC käme ich schwer ins Grübeln ...




Du meinst wegen dem günstigeren Schwerpunkt wenn der Dämpfer weiter unten ist??


----------



## NoStyle (29. August 2012)

Unter anderem, ja, natürlich ...
Soweit ich das immer bei den ION-XXs mitgeschnitten habe, ist die Kinematik progressiver als der Helius-Serie. Dazu kommt eine vollkommen unproblematische Absenkung des Oberrohrs, für den Fall eines Customizings. Für meinen Geschmack moderne Optik und trotzdem Nicolai-CI usw. usw. ...


----------



## guru39 (30. August 2012)

Zurück von der Eurobaik 

Fräsporno


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. August 2012)

Ja und typisch Nicolai "Schraubenporno"...
Je mehr Schrauben, desto besser...

Kann man nämlich auch so lösen wie beim neuen Carver IBC Bike:


----------



## schnubbi81 (30. August 2012)

Also ich vermisse die Gussets genau so wenig, wie gebogene Rohre.


----------



## provester (30. August 2012)

Also Ich find's goil, auch wenn mir die Gussets momentan rein optisch noch fehlen..

Was aber für mich wirklich ein Fortschritt ist, ist das geänderte Hauptlager! Scheint doch nen Grund gegeben zu haben daran etwas zu verändern und ich war vielleicht doch nicht der Einzige mit Problemen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (30. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ...
> Kann man nämlich auch so lösen wie beim neuen Carver IBC Bike:
> ...



ja, kann man... warum kaufen nicht alle nur bei canyon oder nur bei trek oder nur bei specialized. dann würden sich solche diskussionen gar nicht ergeben. wieso machen die das nicht alle so? ich versteh es nicht ...


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. August 2012)

provester schrieb:


> Also Ich find's goil, auch wenn mir die Gussets momentan rein optisch noch fehlen..
> 
> Was aber für mich wirklich ein Fortschritt ist, ist das geänderte Hauptlager! Scheint doch nen Grund gegeben zu haben daran etwas zu verändern und ich war vielleicht doch nicht der Einzige mit Problemen..



Was ist dort geändert worden?


----------



## KHUJAND (30. August 2012)

hier noch mehr bilder --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/52257


----------



## marco2 (30. August 2012)

Jetzt würden micht allmählich die Geodaten ineressieren: gibt es dazu schon Neuhigkeiten? Und: kann man den mit Umwerfer vorn fahren?


----------



## raschaa (30. August 2012)

+1


----------



## cycophilipp (30. August 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Naja, bei so viel Gemaule müssen sie es ja wohl, egal ob notwendig oder nicht ...
> Also ich finde das ION-16 richtig gut - ist nur leider nicht mehr meine Bikeklasse. Und ehrlich gesagt, wäre diese Dämpferanlenkung am neuen Helius AC käme ich schwer ins Grübeln ...



Haha, Du hast doch vor einiger Zeit danach "geschrien"


----------



## sluette (30. August 2012)




----------



## othu (30. August 2012)

Ich finde das ION16 richtig hübsch, die Umlenkhebelkonstruktion mit der Strebe beim ION18 hat mir nie gefallen und 73mm Innenlager/142mm Hinterbau taugt mir auch mehr als 83/150mm.
Wenn man es jetzt noch mit 180mm im Heck fahren kann bestelle ich nächstes Jahr eins.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. August 2012)

es ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, 
so ganz ohne (den alten)  gussets vorne zum fetten tapered steuerrohr..
ich finde das 16 im  knotenpunkt etwas leer gestaltet,- dadurch macht sich das unterröhrchen "extrem schlank" bemerkbar. 
mit den alten gussets ist das relativ dünne unterrohr nicht sonderlich ins auge gefallen... aber jetzt ?


----------



## othu (30. August 2012)

Aber es hat die Kleeblatt-Mutter! Das ist doch die Hauptsache! 

//Nach Anschauen des Videos aber scheinbar keine 180mm Option, also nüscht für mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (30. August 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Haha, Du hast doch vor einiger Zeit danach "geschrien"


  Jahaha, stimmt. Weisst doch, ich war, glaube ich, der einzige auf weiter Flur , der beim ION-16 nach nem aggressiven *Trailbike* mit maximalem FW von 14-16 cm "geschrien" hat - hast Du mich dafür nicht gemorchelt, gemauchelt und geschnorchelt ???


----------



## US. (30. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> //Nach Anschauen des Videos aber scheinbar keine 180mm Option, also nüscht für mich...



Hi,

180mm gehen mit dem Layout nicht. Das war aber klar. Kurze Sitzstreben (430), tiefes Tretlager und durchgehendes Sattelrohr ab Tretlager lässt bei steilem Sitzwinkel theoretisch maximal 170mm zu.

Das Bike ist so wie ich es mir ungefähr vorgestellt habe.
Die vordere Dämpferaufnahme ist gewichtsmäßig optimiert, dafür nicht so schön.
Das ZS-Steuerrohr hätt ich nicht gebraucht. Bin dann schon auf die zu besichtigenden Spacertürme gespannt 

Etwas skeptisch bin ich noch bzgl. der Kennlinie. Wenn ich mir die Dämpferanlenkung so ansehe, hat die doch einen Wendepunkt wie beim Helius AM, oder?
Das ION 18 ist ausschließlich progressiv.

Gut ist die Reverb-Leitungsführung.

Bin gespannt auf die Spezifikation. Ich gehe von ca. 165mm Federweg aus und Gabelfreigabe bis 170mm. Lenkwinkel 65,5°, Sitzwinkel 74°.
Wäre so was für mich gewesen; ist aber nicht so, daß ich morgen mein ION18 verkaufen muß 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## UiUiUiUi (30. August 2012)

fragt bitte wer mal nach ob und wenn ja wann die neuen hauptlager etc. auch beim ion 18 bzw dem rest der Modellpalette kommen?

mir gefällt das 16er extrem gut auch und vor allem wegen der fehlenden gussets, nur mit nem 160mm fahrrad kann ich nichts anfangen ^^
ion 18 mit den features... träum....


----------



## checkb (30. August 2012)

Ich finde die Optik irgendwie komisch im Vergleich zum ION 18. Wäre und wird nicht mein Rad. 

Bin gespannt ab wann die neuen Ausfallenden Serie sind bei Nicolai.


----------



## trailterror (30. August 2012)

warum 142mm beim ion 16, und 135mm bei den Helius Modellen

man scheint ja voll auf die Kleeblatt dämpferhaltung zu setzen; die frage ist obs  auch am ion 18/14 kommt

Ich denk die steuerrohrgussets können wir vergessen....aber da gewöhnt man sich wohl dran

schade, keine info's zu den federwegen.... nur ein federige am heck möglich?

@US

du sprichst von spacertürmen; schliesst du möglich verbaubare externe steuersatzlagerschalen aus?


----------



## cycophilipp (30. August 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich denk die steuerrohrgussets können wir vergessen....aber da gewöhnt man sich wohl dran



ich würde aber diese Optik nicht wollen, vor allem, wenns vor Jahren schon schöner war



US. schrieb:


> Kurze Sitzstreben (430), tiefes Tretlager und durchgehendes Sattelrohr ab Tretlager lässt bei steilem Sitzwinkel theoretisch maximal 170mm zu.




430mm soll KURZ sein? 415mm wären geil kurz, 430mm machen den Bergan-Spaß ein wenig zunichts, Speise-Eis zeigt beim Enduro mit 419mm dass das auch geht... darum red ich die ganze Zeit von gebogenen Rohren, denn wenn das an der richtigen Stelle sitzt, ist ein brauchbarer Sitzwinkel mit kurzen Kettenstreben kein Thema mehr...


----------



## pfalz (30. August 2012)

Geo-Daten wären jetzt wirklich interessant...160mm hinten wäre perfekt für mich...


----------



## raschaa (30. August 2012)

GEO-Daten
GEO-Daten
GEO-Daten

könnte bitte bitte jemand der vor ort ist mal diesen blöden gelben zettel der unter dem Ion16 liegt fotografieren und posten....


----------



## Kontragonist (30. August 2012)

Zwei gehen rein, einer kommt raus!
Zwei gehen rein, einer kommt raus!
Zwei gehen rein, einer kommt raus!

Ich will bitte alles über das Helius AC wissen! Also bitte den Gelben Zettel unter diesem Bike, dankö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (30. August 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> @US
> 
> du sprichst von spacertürmen; schliesst du möglich verbaubare externe steuersatzlagerschalen aus?



da bräuchte man eine EC56-Lagerschale.
Theoretisch ist das problemlos möglich, zu kaufen gibts sowas aber m.Wn. nicht. Mal abgesehen von der beknackten Optik...
Kommt aber vielleicht. Mal bei reset auf der Eurobike nachfragen.

Na ja an das Oversized Tapered-Steuerrohr wird man sich gewöhnen, wobei es mir auch bei anderen Herstellern wie Alutech oder Liteville nicht gefällt. Ganz übel dann noch mit 1 1/8 Zoll Gabel.

Immerhin bekommt man wie auch beim durchgenden 1,5" Steuerrohr mit 49mm, einen 1,5° Winkelsteuersatz für Tapered-Gabeln rein.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## lakekeman (30. August 2012)

Die obere Schale gibt es auf jeden Fall als EC44.
Dadurch sollte man eigentlich auch ohne Unmengen an Spacern auf eine halbwegs "normale" Lenkerhöhe kommen.
Ich muss bei meinem AM den Vorbau negativ fahren, da sonst zu hoch. Von daher kommt mir das schon entgegen.


----------



## US. (30. August 2012)

ja, das stimmt.
Unten auf EC zu gehen macht auch keinen Sinn, da das Tretlager rauf kommt und der Sitzwinkel flach wird.
EC44 für oben wirds aber wohl geben.
Damit ziehe ich meinen Spacerkritikpunkt zurück 
Das Steuerrohr gefällt mir trotzdem nicht.

Gruß, uwe


----------



## flight78 (30. August 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> X-12 kauf ich aus Prinzip nicht, keine Vorteile, nur breiter im Einbau.



...keine Vorteile, nur breiter im Einbau.


----------



## trailterror (30. August 2012)

US, Lake




US. schrieb:


> Unten auf EC zu gehen macht auch keinen Sinn, da das Tretlager rauf kommt



Guter nebeneffekt, falls das tretlager wirklich richtig tief ist


----------



## bertrueger (30. August 2012)

provester schrieb:


> Also Ich find's goil, auch wenn mir die Gussets momentan rein optisch noch fehlen..
> 
> Was aber für mich wirklich ein Fortschritt ist, ist das geänderte Hauptlager! Scheint doch nen Grund gegeben zu haben daran etwas zu verändern und ich war vielleicht doch nicht der Einzige mit Problemen..



In meinen Augen leider ein Rückschritt! Hätte mir gedichtete Gleitlager gewünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. August 2012)

bertrueger schrieb:


> In meinen Augen leider ein Rückschritt! Hätte mir gedichtete Gleitlager gewünscht.



Mit Gleitlagern haben sich banshee mit dem RUNE-Modell damals selbst ins Aus geschossen und ein richtig gutes Bike zum Sorgenkind für manche gemacht. Die "Bushings" dort durften nur ganz sachte angezogen werden und mussten auch öfter mal nachgefettet werden.


----------



## marco2 (30. August 2012)

Na die Gleitlager von N kannste nicht mit denen von Banshee vergleichen. Im Rune steckt ein ganz normales Iguslager und ein Stift. Bei N sind die Gleitlager auf Mass gedreht und die Achsen Keramikbeschichtet. Ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Das Hauptlager sollte aber immer ein Nadellager gewesen sein und die Gleitlager in allen anderen Gelenkpunkten. Die Dichtung des Hauptlagers war allerdings bislang nicht so dolle.


----------



## Brainspiller (30. August 2012)

war zuletzt von den heliussen nur noch beim afr so.
am und drunter sind komplett gleitgelagert.


----------



## marco2 (30. August 2012)

ah, was dazugelernt. hab es auch noch nicht aufgeschraubt.


----------



## NoStyle (30. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Mit Gleitlagern haben sich banshee mit dem RUNE-Modell damals selbst ins Aus geschossen und ein richtig gutes Bike zum Sorgenkind für manche gemacht. Die "Bushings" dort durften nur ganz sachte angezogen werden und mussten auch öfter mal nachgefettet werden.


Eine ziemlich gewagte Aussage würde ich meinen! 
Es gibt genug Banshees die keine Probleme mit den Gleitlagern haben, gleiches gilt für Turner, gleiches gilt übrigens auch für Nicolai! 
Gleitlager brauchen exakte Toleranzenm, Montage etc. - das war leider teilweise nicht gegeben, deshalb die Probleme. Grundsätzlich sind die Banshee-Bushings genauso gut konstruiert wie alle anderen auch.


----------



## anjalein (30. August 2012)

Erste Ion 16 Geo:


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. August 2012)

Wie bedauerlich, nur ein Federweg hinten. 
Bleib ich wohl doch bei AM oder AC 2013, der "Rest" der geo ist ja recht nah am AC 2013...*wegduck*....


----------



## lakekeman (30. August 2012)

Ich finds eigentlich ziemlich gut.
Allerdings sollte man 555er Gabeln auf jeden Fall freigeben, ich hoffe das ist ein Fehler.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2012)

Im Video sagt der Vinc ja das man eine Lyrik einbauen darf

G.


----------



## nmk (30. August 2012)

Na toll! Wie soll man sich jetzt zwischen dem 26" AC und dem ION 16 entscheiden? Beide 160mm an der Front, sehr ähnliche Winkel, das ION im Sitzwinkel sogar steiler, was mir besser gefällt.

Das AC wird gewiss leichter sein (wie viel?), dafür hat das ION einen 142mm Hinterbau und PM Bremsaufnahme.

Ich hatte insgeheim gehofft, dass das ION deutlich abfahrtsorientierter wird, so dass es für mich gar nicht in Frage kommt. 

Oder vielleicht doch 650b?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (30. August 2012)

Hat er das nicht im bezug zum AC gesagt und eine 160er gemeint? (habs mir jetzt net noch mal angekuckt)

Mmmhhh, ein FW hinten maximal 160vorne....doch recht kurzes sitzrohr (falls wieder so ne unendliche lange stützeneinstecktiefe verlangt wird)...find das tretlager auch schon tief....
LWinkel 65-66 klingen gut (aber hat vinc nicht von 1,5' gesprochen?)

Ich frage mich ob man sich da kein eigentor schiesst indem man das AM mehr oder weniger aufgibt... ich finds relativ riskiert


----------



## silverwave (30. August 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich finds eigentlich ziemlich gut.
> Allerdings sollte man 555er Gabeln auf jeden Fall freigeben, ich hoffe das ist ein Fehler.



Kann ich nur bestätigen - in nem Mini-DH sollte doch ne Lyric DH oder Deville mit 170mm zum verdienten Einsatz kommen dürfen;-)

Die Umstellung von Tour auf Park über den ET-Key halt ich fürn super Kaufargument. Mit der Optik kann ich mich dagegen noch nicht 100%ig anfreunden - die Bude wirkt etwas zahm, aber ich bin gespannt auf die ersten Modelle live und in Farbe!

Wenn's fürn Dämpfer nicht nötig ist, könnte für meinen Geschmack das Oberrohr ruhig was steiler abfallen und die Helius Verstrebung bekommen. Macht auf euch das Rahmendreieick auch fürn L nen sehr großen Eindruck?

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall über die vielen ordentlichen Neuerungen und die gebliebene Detailverliebtheit - wer sonst bietet schon ExtraLove-Kleeblatt-Muttern;-)


----------



## guru39 (30. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Im Video sagt der Vinc ja das man eine Lyrik einbauen darf
> 
> G.



Vielleicht bau ich mir nen Tourer für den Winter auf


----------



## NoStyle (31. August 2012)

Danke Nicolai, die Geo vom ION-16 ist einfach nur geil! 

Bei L 45 cm Sitzrohr, da wirds bei M schön niedrig mit 40-43 cm - bravo! 65/66er LW sind das Maß der Dinge, wie beim neuen Rune oder Community-Bike auch - bravo! Etwas leichter als das AM solls auch sein - bravo! Bleibt die Frage bei welchem LW der 74er SW erreicht wird. Alles in allem ein Hammerteil - vermutlich wurde aber auch fleißig beim Gestalten des IBC-Bikes mitgelesen, ne ! 

Verdammt, im nächsten Leben muss das mit der Rockstar-Karriere klappen, dann würde ich mir das Ding mit 13-15 cm FW hinten anfertigen lassen ... 

PS: Kalle, Vinc, behaltet bei der Geometrie einen kühlen klaren Kopf! Bitte bringt das Tretlager bei 65 LW auf ca. 34 cm. Übernehmt die horizontalen Oberrohrlängen vom neuen AC und Ihr dürftet ein paar potentielle Kunden mehr haben - nämlich diejenigen, denen beim IBC-Bike M etwas zu kurz und L zu hoch baut


----------



## cycophilipp (31. August 2012)

426er Kettenstrebe ist auch ganz ok


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. August 2012)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, müsste das das 110er Steuerrohr vom AC 29" sein oder? Sieht extrem geil aus. Könnte man sich fast als taylor beim 16er überlegen...


----------



## der-gute (31. August 2012)

meiner Info nach is das der L Rahmen mit 120er Steuerrohr.

Aber geil is es! ich werde bestellen...


----------



## MLK-LAW (31. August 2012)

Wieso beschweren sich eigentlich so viele über den fixen Federweg des ION-16? Federwegverstellen ist mMn rel. sinnentlehrt. Ich kauf mir ein Bike damit ich damit fahr und nicht rauf/runter/flach den Federweg verstell  - analog zu Variogabeln und Variostuetzen. Fairerweise muss ich dann nämlich immer die Federspannung aendern (also entweder eine 2. Stahlfeder im schlimmsten Fall, oder zumindest eine Daempferpumpe im Gepäck). Und anscheinend schein es auch allen vollk. egal zu sein dass man dann alles am Rad neu einstellen müsste (Sattelposition, Bremsgriffe, Vorbau - beliebig fortsetzbar).


----------



## raschaa (31. August 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, müsste das das 110er Steuerrohr vom AC 29" sein oder? Sieht extrem geil aus. Könnte man sich fast als taylor beim 16er überlegen...



aber es haben doch allle neuen modelle das ZS 44/56 Steurrohr, oder wolltest du es unbedingt mit 110mm länge haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2012)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Wieso beschweren sich eigentlich so viele über den fixen Federweg des ION-16? Federwegverstellen ist mMn rel. sinnentlehrt. Ich kauf mir ein Bike damit ich damit fahr und nicht rauf/runter/flach den Federweg verstell  - analog zu Variogabeln und Variostuetzen. Fairerweise muss ich dann nämlich immer die Federspannung aendern (also entweder eine 2. Stahlfeder im schlimmsten Fall, oder zumindest eine Daempferpumpe im Gepäck). Und anscheinend schein es auch allen vollk. egal zu sein dass man dann alles am Rad neu einstellen müsste (Sattelposition, Bremsgriffe, Vorbau - beliebig fortsetzbar).



 
 ich bin auch für einen fixen "vorgegebenen" federweg... 
an meinem AM änder ich auch nie den max. federweg.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (31. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich bin auch für einen fixen "vorgegebenen" federweg...
> an meinem AM änder ich auch nie den max. federweg.




Wenn man nur ein einziges Bike hat/haben möchte, finde ich das aber schon sinnvoll. Es geht ja nicht darum täglich den Federweg zu wechseln. Aber wenn ich in deutschen Mittelgebirgen eine normale AM/Enduro Tour mache, reichen zu 90% 130-140mm hinten aus. Da ist man schön schnell, direkt und vergeudet keine Energie in großem Federweg. Und wenn die FEderung einigermaßen progressiv ist, muss es auch schon ordentlich zur Sache gehen, bevor was durchschlägt.

Dagegen kann man für den Ausflug in den Bikepark oder auf ruppigere Freeride-Strecken, die es ja auch in der Natur zu finden gibt, dann auf den größeren Federweg gehen.
Für so einen geplanten Einsatz kann mal eben den Druck in Gabel oder Dämpfer anpassen - ist ja kein Akt...

Nicht umsonst gibt es die Möglichkeit bei AC/AM...


----------



## dreamdeep (31. August 2012)

Variabler Federweg macht immer Sinn. Es geht ja nicht darum, diesen wie bei einer absenkbaren Federgabel ständig zu verstellen, sondern nach Bedarf ein anderes Bikesetup u.U. auch mit einer anderen Gabel zu verwirklichen. 
Davon abgesehen, kann es bei fetten Reifen die letzte Möglichkeit sein, eine Kollision Sattelrohr/Reifen entgegenzuwirken, wie es beim AM der Fall ist. Nicht alle Reifen passen in der 175mm Stellung.

Ansonsten finde ich das ION16 sehr geil. Und am besten gefallen mir die neuen gedichteten Lager! Wäre für mich ein Hauptgund vom Helius aufs ION zu wechseln. Es nervt einfach 1-2 mal pro Saison alle Lager neu abzuschmieren und einzustellen. 

Was mir weniger gefällt und ich hoffe das ist noch nicht fix, ist die die Max Gabeleinbaulänge von 545mm. Das Gewicht könnte mit 3,21 kg auch etwas weniger sein. Ansonsten die Geo ist Sahne und die Optik tiptop


----------



## raschaa (31. August 2012)

und dafür gibt es doch das AC.... das Ion16 mit 140/150mm option wäre mMn kappes


----------



## Kontragonist (31. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich bin auch fÃ¼r einen fixen "vorgegebenen" federweg...
> an meinem AM Ã¤nder ich auch nie den max. federweg.



Das kommt doch ganz auf das Rahmenkonzept anâ¦ Bei meinem Helius AFR habe ich ganz schnell auf die zweite Position mit 188 mm gewechselt. Das Ion 18 wÃ¼rde ich mit 180 mm fahren wollen, viele nutzen aber die 200er Einstellung.

Die Wahl zwischen 140 und 150 mm beim neuen AC versteh ich allerdings nicht ganz: das gibt mir beim Aufbau jetzt nicht die Wahl zwischen zwei vÃ¶llig unterschiedlichen Bikes. Mir persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde hier ein ausgefrÃ¤ster ULH wie beim TB gefallen, der mir die 150 mm gibt â¦

Vier Einstellungen sind aber wahrscheinlich schon zwei zu viel


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> . Aber wenn ich in deutschen Mittelgebirgen eine normale AM/Enduro Tour mache, reichen zu 90% 130-140mm hinten aus. o



Den Satz würd ich mittlerweile von Mittelgebirge auf Alpen ändern. Alpen "brauchen" in der Regel nicht soviel Federweg wie viele Mittelgebirge....und dort ist man meist ganz anders unterwegs auf Tour.

Ansonsten find ich ja dieses braun/goldene 130er Raserfahrrad richtig gelungen. Da könnte man fast schwach werden ein SSFully aufzubauen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anjalein (31. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ansonsten find ich ja dieses braun/goldene 130er Raserfahrrad richtig gelungen. Da könnte man fast schwach werden ein SSFully aufzubauen



Ja, das Helius TB ist ein verdammt heißes Gerät. Kann ich mir sehr gut in meinem Fuhrpark vorstellen!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. August 2012)

raschaa schrieb:


> aber es haben doch allle neuen modelle das ZS 44/56 Steurrohr, oder wolltest du es unbedingt mit 110mm länge haben?



Mir ging es nur um optische Belange. Das kürzere sieht NOCH schicker aus. 

Glaube die ganzen Neuerungen werden richtig fett einschlagen. Beim Ion 16, find' ich den neuen Umlenkhebel extrem genial gemacht. Allgemein macht man die Befestigungschrauben der Dämpfer kürzer und zieht die Hebel nähere ran: Top. 
Geodaten sind auch top!

Das AC wird auch richtig geil aufgewertet, da lassen sich schön leichte Bikes aufbauen. Und das TB ist auch mal ne geile Ansage. 

Der Trend mit den großen Laufrädern ist halt wieder was anderes... da bin ich noch nicht so richtig dabei. 

Jetzt überleg ich mir hier schon Farben für das 16er... auweia!


----------



## RandyAndy (31. August 2012)

anjalein schrieb:


> Ja, das Helius TB ist ein verdammt heißes Gerät. Kann ich mir sehr gut in meinem Fuhrpark vorstellen!


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2012)

steht TB für Trail-Ballern ?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (31. August 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Das kommt doch ganz auf das Rahmenkonzept an Bei meinem Helius AFR habe ich ganz schnell auf die zweite Position mit 188 mm gewechselt. Das Ion 18 würde ich mit 180 mm fahren wollen, viele nutzen aber die 200er Einstellung.
> 
> Die Wahl zwischen 140 und 150 mm beim neuen AC versteh ich allerdings nicht ganz: das gibt mir beim Aufbau jetzt nicht die Wahl zwischen zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Bikes. Mir persönlich würde hier ein ausgefräster ULH wie beim TB gefallen, der mir die 150 mm gibt
> 
> Vier Einstellungen sind aber wahrscheinlich schon zwei zu viel




Vier Einstellungen müßten in Der tat nicht sein, aber so hat man eben die Wahl. Der eine fährt mit 136, ein anderer mit 146 um nachher auf 171 zu wechseln. Bei zwei vorgegebenen Federwegen ist man eben wieder fest gelegt.


----------



## trailterror (31. August 2012)

ich bin auch kein freund von unendlichen verstellmöglichkeiten. 136-171 bräuchte ich auch nicht...

2 möglichkeiten: 160 und 180 wären aber schon nice gewesen 

findet ihr nicht auch dass das sitzrohr eigentlich ein bisschen kurz geraten ist?


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> findet ihr nicht auch dass das sitzrohr eigentlich ein bisschen kurz geraten ist?


ne...


----------



## NoStyle (31. August 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ... Es nervt einfach 1-2 mal pro Session alle Lager neu abzuschmieren und einzustellen ...


Ufff, ich hoffe Du meist pro Saison! Hätte ich das pro Session würd ich die Marke wechseln


----------



## raschaa (31. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ne...



ich auch nicht....


----------



## Brickowski (31. August 2012)

ION16 mit 1x11 oder 1x10,leichtem Luftfahrwerk.....ich glaub das wird meine Winterbeschäftigung 
@Rainer: bekommst du vielleicht noch in diesem Jahr/Anfang nächstes Jahr ein Testrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (31. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ne...




450mm bei L

ganze 25mm weniger als beim AM z.b


----------



## guru39 (31. August 2012)

Brickowski schrieb:


> @Rainer: bekommst du vielleicht noch in diesem Jahr/Anfang nächstes Jahr ein Testrad?



ich denke schon


----------



## raschaa (31. August 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> 450mm bei L
> 
> ganze 25mm weniger als beim AM z.b



darum ist es ja auch ein Ion und kein Helius? denke hier liegt schon noch der schwerpunkt in richtung bergab...


----------



## Brickowski (31. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich denke schon




sehr geil. Bitte kurz Bescheid geben...Einmal kurz Proberollern muss ich,bevor ich den Geldbeutel zück.

Bleibt zu hoffen,dass die 1x11 Geschichte bis zum Aufbau auch für X0/X9 verfügbar wird.


----------



## dreamdeep (31. August 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ufff, ich hoffe Du meist pro Saison! Hätte ich das pro Session würd ich die Marke wechseln





Ups, natürlich "pro Saison"...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. August 2012)

Brickowski schrieb:


> sehr geil. Bitte kurz Bescheid geben...Einmal kurz Proberollern muss ich,bevor ich den Geldbeutel zück.
> 
> Bleibt zu hoffen,dass die 1x11 Geschichte bis zum Aufbau auch für X0/X9 verfügbar wird.



Das wäre geil 
Oder es kommt mit Pinion option?!


----------



## trailterror (31. August 2012)

raschaa schrieb:


> darum ist es ja auch ein Ion und kein Helius? denke hier liegt schon noch der schwerpunkt in richtung bergab...



Man spricht aber vom 'hauseignen konkurrenten des AM's'....ion 18 hat in L ein 470er sitzrohr
Egal, silang die mindesteinstecktiefe von 16cm wie bei nem Large AM reduziert wird...

Auf mtbr hat jemand behauptet er hätte mit kalle persönlich gemailt->ion 16 und pinion sei nicht möglich!


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Man spricht aber vom 'hauseignen konkurrenten des AM's'....
> Egal, silang die mindesteinstecktiefe von 16cm wie bei nem Large AM reduziert wird...
> 
> Auf mtbr hat jemand behauptet er hätte mit kalle persönlich gemailt->ion 16 und pinion sei nicht möglich!



Dachte im Video sagt er das alle Modell mit Pinion mal ausgestattet werden....außerdem Ion 18 gibts ja auch schon mit Pinion

G.


----------



## bliz2z (31. August 2012)

Da habt Ihr eine sehr schöne Option für den Enduro Bereich geschaffen! Bitte an der Geo nicht mehr zu viel ändern .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (31. August 2012)

@jörg

Ich sag dir nur was ich gelesen hab: hier der auszug aus nem anderen forum (von einem user dort):

"Well, I jsut got an email from Kalle himself stating that the Pinion gearbox will not be available with the ION 16 due to it not being able to fit with it's chainstays.....


The email came from Kalle / Karlheinz...i should however clarify my previous statement as Karl/Kalle said that the ION 16 can't work w/ a pinion due to swingarm clearance...he didn't not say that this applies to the other IONs.."


----------



## flight78 (31. August 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> 2 möglichkeiten: 160 und 180 wären aber schon nice gewesen
> 
> findet ihr nicht auch dass das sitzrohr eigentlich ein bisschen kurz geraten ist?




Ja, geht mir genauso. 450mm Sitzrohr ist viel zu kurz in L, es sei denn man hat stummelbeine. In Xl bräuchte ich 500mm und hab auch echt kein bock als notlösung ne shannon nehmen zu müssen. Verstehe das auch nicht so ganz, dachte das ion 16 sollte eine art mini dhler zum selbt hochkurbeln werden. Außerdem ist es doch kein problem ein sitzrohr bei bestellung kürzer zu bestellen, für diejenigen die es zum reinen bergabheizen nutzen wollen. Das sitzrohr dann länger zu bestellen macht ja eher keinen sinn, da bei gleicher geo die mindesteinstecktiefe gleich bleiben wird.

Und mit optional 160mm-180mm federweg kann ich nur 100% zustimmen, genau so was hätte ich mir gewünscht, mit freigabe für totem.

Dann fällts wohl doch raus für mich, wär ja zu auch schön gewesen, ansonsten ists wohl genau das was ich mir erträumt hätte.


----------



## lakekeman (31. August 2012)

Aha. Mein custom AM hat ein 460er Sitzrohr und ich bin 1,85. Normale Figur mit langen Beinen. Habe ehrlich gesagt keine Probleme das Ding so auszuziehen dass ich nicht mehr an die Pedale kommen könnte? Irgendwas muss bei eurer Rechnung schief laufen..


----------



## flight78 (31. August 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Aha. Mein custom AM hat ein 460er Sitzrohr und ich bin 1,85. Normale Figur mit langen Beinen. Habe ehrlich gesagt keine Probleme das Ding so auszuziehen dass ich nicht mehr an die Pedale kommen könnte? Irgendwas muss bei eurer Rechnung schief laufen..


  Ach ja? 94sl, meinste da komme ich mit zb einem 470er sitzrohr und ner 410 thomson (mindsteinstcktiefe 100mm ) hin? Sicher nicht.


----------



## lakekeman (31. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung, ich weiß nur dass man als normale Person mit 1,85 problemlos hinkommt. Ohne Rechnen zu müssen.

Dass ein Rahmen wenn man völlig von den "Normgrößen" abweicht eventuell nicht passt mag ja sein. Aber diese Bereiche sollte er auch nicht abdecken. Ich will z.B. mit Absicht kein 500er Sitzrohr


----------



## trailterror (31. August 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich find 450mm fürn L auch zu kurz...
Ein weiteres problem ist ja die bisherige  mindesteinstecktiefe. 16cm sind das bei dem AM in L

Und wie flight schon sagte: man konnte doch bisher problemlos ein L mit M sitzrohr bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flight78 (31. August 2012)

@lakekeman

Vielleicht mal einfach keine pauschalaussagen treffen.

Und eine Sl von 94cm ist für fahrer eines xl rahmens sicherlich keine ungewöhnliche abweichung von irgendeiner "normgröße".

Dass du mit 185cm mit 460mm sitzrohr hinkommst ist doch genauso plausibel wie dass ein 195cm Mensch mit 95cm Sl ein 500mm Sitzrohr benötigt. Verstehe ehrlich gesgt dein problem nicht.


----------



## lakekeman (31. August 2012)

Ich hab doch gar kein Problem? Ich finde es nur komisch dass 195cm Menschen mir erzählen dass das Sitzrohr für L zu kurz ist.

Ich habe einfach nur gegensätzliche Erfahrung, weil ich mein Rad genau so fahre.

Aber ist auch Wurst, kann ja nicht den Geschmack von jedem treffen


----------



## flight78 (31. August 2012)

Das sitzrohr beim L prototyp lässt eben schon rückschlüsse auf das xl schliessen, und für einen L rahmen sind 450mm schon sehr kurz.

Dass sich sitzrohre mit tiefer einstecktiefe/absenkmöglichkeit und einer länge von um die 500mm bei xl rahmen für den einsatzbereich des ion16 großer beliebtheit erfreuen, hat sich zb beim fanes und anderen gezeigt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber mal abwarten, ich zahl jedenfalls keinen maßrahmen für etwas was standart sein sollte, und kürzen geht immer.


----------



## NoStyle (31. August 2012)

Vielleicht sollten sich die Fahrer, die überwiegend sitzend Pedallieren der Tatsache bewusst werden, dass ein abfahrtsorientiertes Bike nur bedingt zum Touren benutzt werden möchte. Andere sind abfahrtsorientierter oder in technisch steilen Gefilden unterwegs und können mit höheren Rahmen/Sitzrohren eher wenig anfangen. Beim ION-16 ist der Einsatz relativ klar definiert, für kompromissloses Touren gibt es immernoch Helius AM, dazu AC oder TR. Wer mit dem ION einen dicken Tourer möchte muss sich eben ein längeres Sitzrohr ordern - dürfte doch gerade bei Nicolai kein Problem sein. Diese etwas "leidigen" Diskussionen gab es übrigens auch schon beim IBC-Bike ...


----------



## Brainspiller (31. August 2012)

Ich seh das Problem nicht.
Der Sitzrohrüberstand ist viel geringer als beim Helius AM.
55mm ist der Unterschied laut Tech Sheets.
Also Kannst du die Stütze 55mm weiter raus ziehen.
Der Unterschied in der Rahmenhöhe beträgt aber nur 25mm.
Heisst also du kannst die gleiche Stütze am ION 30mm höher fahren als am AM.


----------



## trailterror (31. August 2012)

5cm weniger einstecktiefe als beim AM ; das klingt doch gut


----------



## Mythilos (31. August 2012)

ich will ein ION 16, mit Pinion, Gates und 650B ... aber "gescheite" Reifen (MaMa, Minion, WiWi.. 2.35-2.5) gibts für meinen Geschmack noch nicht in 650B

zum Glück.. da bleibt Zeit zum sparen..


----------



## flight78 (31. August 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten sich die Fahrer, die überwiegend sitzend Pedallieren der Tatsache bewusst werden, dass ein abfahrtsorientiertes Bike nur bedingt zum Touren benutzt werden möchte.



Pedalierst du nicht hauptsächlich sitzend? Bergab lasse ich es jedenfalls meist einfach laufen, pedalieren ist da nur selten nötig.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vielleicht sollten sich die Fahrer welche zu faul sind bzw. mangels geeigneter anstiege meinen ein bergaufpedalierbarer, abfahrtsorienterter rahmen mit einem sitzrohr welches eine weit versenk und ausziehbare sattelstütze ermöglicht, sei nicht gefragt, ihre leidigen kommentare für sich behalten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ist der einstzbereich des ion16 etwa nicht: highspeedbergabtrailgeballer UND zudem auch noch den berg hoch pedalieren können?  Wer kurzbeinig ist und in schrittgeschwindigkeit/ hinterrad versetzend den berg hinab schreitet und deshalb ein ultrakurzes sitzrohr benötigt, kann es sich doch dann einfach kürzen lassen.


----------



## NoStyle (31. August 2012)

Flight, ich gönne Dir natürlich den Spaß, aber ich denke Du hast mich verstanden 
Trotzdem kenne ich keinen Mini-DHler mit einem 48-50 cm Sitzrohr bei Größe L, auch wenn er relativ uphilltauglich sein soll


----------



## flight78 (31. August 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Flight, ich gönne Dir natürlich den Spaß, aber ich denke Du hast mich verstanden
> Trotzdem kenne ich keinen Mini-DHler mit einem 48-50 cm Sitzrohr bei Größe L, auch wenn er relativ uphilltauglich sein soll



Ads? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Ich brauche einen xl rahmen mit ca.50er sitzrohr, nicht anderes hatte ich geschrieben.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (31. August 2012)

Was du glaub ich immer noch nicht verstanden hast ist, dass bei Nicolai Bikes quasi ausschliesslich die Sitzrohrlänge total irrelevant ist... weil die Einstecktiefe der Stütze immer bis Unterkante Oberrohr geht.

Also wenn überhaupt bitte mit der Höhe des Oberrohrs argumentieren und das mit anderen Nicolai Rahmen vergleichen. Die Sitzrohrlänge ist nur Optik (und bei Nicolai auch problemfrei Tailormade möglich).


----------



## flight78 (31. August 2012)

flight78 schrieb:


> Das sitzrohr dann länger zu bestellen macht ja eher keinen sinn, da bei gleicher geo die mindesteinstecktiefe gleich bleiben wird.








Genau deswegen sage ich ja die ganze zeit:kürzen ist kein problem, verlängern macht nur sinn wenn die gesamte geo verändert wird=maßrahmen.


----------



## NoStyle (31. August 2012)

Theoretisch ist Verlängern oder Kürzen des Sitzrohres alles kein Problem. Wenn das aber unter "Tailormade" fällt, kostet dieses Problem meines Wissens lächerliche 500 oder 600 Euros Aufpreis. 
In diesem Fall hätte ichs dann lieber passend (in meinem Fall eher kürzer) und überlasse den Aufpreis denjenigen, die eine ordentliche Sattelüberhöhung von mindestens 20 cm brauchen


----------



## flight78 (31. August 2012)

edit: Ich denke mit einem 49-50cm sitzrohr und entsprechender geo beim XL rahmen wären die größeren fahrer wirklich gut bedient, wenn es kürzer werden sollte wirds für viele hochgewachsenere fahrer nicht mehr ausreichen. Und die adapterlösung mit ungeschlitzter hülse und schmalerer sattelstütze ist auch nicht der hit.

Ich kenne jedenfalls ein paar leute die um jeden cm sitzrohr/größere oberrohrhöhe dankbar sind. Und wie gesagt: das einfache kürzen des sitzrohrs ist ja keine große sache. 

Dass die front/steuerrohr sehr tief kommt finde ich auch sehr gut, und mit einem hochbauenden, oberen steursatzteil können einige spacer eingespart werden, falls es dem einen oder anderen zu niedrig sein sollte; genau so habs ichs beim mega auch gemacht.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. September 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Was du glaub ich immer noch nicht verstanden hast ist, dass bei Nicolai Bikes quasi ausschliesslich die Sitzrohrlänge total irrelevant ist... weil die Einstecktiefe der Stütze immer bis Unterkante Oberrohr geht.
> 
> Also wenn überhaupt bitte mit der Höhe des Oberrohrs argumentieren und das mit anderen Nicolai Rahmen vergleichen. Die Sitzrohrlänge ist nur Optik (und bei Nicolai auch problemfrei Tailormade möglich).




Ich habs dann glaube ich auch nicht verstanden. Was nutzt denn ein längeres Sitzrohr, wenn ich trotzdem bis Unterkante Oberrohr einstecken mus??

Der Sitzrohrüberstand beim AM in L ist z.B. 125mm beim XL 140mm.
Bei theoretischen 160mm Einstecktiefe müßte ich beim XL nur 2cm unter den Sitzrohrüberstand einstecken, beim L 3,5cm.

Wenn es jedoch immer Unterkante Oberrohr sein soll, ist die Angabe 16cm als Mindesteinstecktiefe doch irrelevant, oder?

Rein rechnerisch käme man z.B. bei einer 420mm Reverb auf folgenden Wert beim L-Rahmen:

Sitzrohr = 475mm
Stütze = 420mm
Kurbellänge = 175mm
macht ungefähr 1070mm, abzüglich 160mm Einstecktiefe wären 910mm.

Also alle die eine Schrittlänge über 91 haben, müßten ein XL wählen....?!


----------



## flight78 (1. September 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Was nutzt denn ein längeres Sitzrohr, wenn ich trotzdem bis Unterkante Oberrohr einstecken mus??



Garnichts, leider. Deswegen ist die oberrohrhöhe auch ausschlaggebend.
Mein wunsch ist halt eine 50er sitzrohr bei XL mit entsprechend höherem oberrohr und ähnlicher mindesteinstecktiefe wie bei den anderen rahmengrößen.


----------



## der-gute (1. September 2012)

diese problematische Sitzrohrlänge is auch mein Problem...


----------



## flight78 (1. September 2012)

Ja, davon können viele ein lied singen...
Wieviel mindesteinstecktiefe hat eigentlich das fanes in XL?


----------



## der-gute (1. September 2012)

gefühlt ca. 100 mm

genau weiss ich es net, aberdie Stütze muss innerhalb des Oberrohrquerschnitts liegen.
genaueres bitte Jü fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flight78 (1. September 2012)

Hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut: die fanes hat bei Xl ein 52cm sitzrohr. Kein wunder dass auch viele größere fahrer auf die fanes zurückgreifen.
Gibt ja auch nicht viele alternativen.


----------



## der-gute (1. September 2012)

mein Signature Fanes hat sogar 540 mm


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. September 2012)

flight78 schrieb:


> Garnichts, leider. Deswegen ist die oberrohrhöhe auch ausschlaggebend.
> Mein wunsch ist halt eine 50er sitzrohr bei XL mit entsprechend höherem oberrohr und ähnlicher mindesteinstecktiefe wie bei den anderen rahmengrößen.



Ok, gemäß meiner "Milchmädchenrechnung" müßte ich mit meiner 450mm Gravity Dropper am "L"-AM also bis 94cm Schrittlänge erreichen können. (Habe selber 90cm)...


----------



## trailterror (1. September 2012)

Das AM sitzrohr in L reicht dir bei deiner grösse, mit betracht der einstecktiefe, und deiner stütze locker


----------



## Kontragonist (1. September 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wenn es jedoch immer Unterkante Oberrohr sein soll, ist die Angabe 16cm als Mindesteinstecktiefe doch irrelevant, oder?



Wo hast du denn die 16 cm her? Das hör ich zum ersten Mal


----------



## trailterror (1. September 2012)

Unterkante oberrohr ist die aussage von N. 

Wenn du beim AM in L nachmisst, so entspricht dies eben 16cm....ich kontrolliers aber gleich nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (1. September 2012)

Nicht für mich, ich weiß Bescheid von Wegen Unterkante Oberrohr. Mich hat nur interessiert, wer diese 16 cm als Einstecktiefe kommuniziert. Dass die Falschmeldung von N kommen, kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. September 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Nicht für mich, ich weiß Bescheid von Wegen Unterkante Oberrohr. Mich hat nur interessiert, wer diese 16 cm als Einstecktiefe kommuniziert. Dass die Falschmeldung von N kommen, kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen




Mein Fehler, ich hab das wohl aus Post #467 von trailterror so verstanden. Aber da sind es wohl nur zufällig 16cm. Hat sich aber beim "quer lesen" als Dogma angehört...


----------



## trailterror (1. September 2012)

Beim Helius AM in grösse L sinds bis unterkante oberrohr ca 16cm. Mehr hab ich nicht behauptet...


----------



## Kontragonist (1. September 2012)

OK OK, es war ein Mistverständnis, das kommt mal vor  Ich dachte bloß, ich frag mal nach, ehe sich das bei irgendwem einbrennt


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. September 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Beim Helius AM in grösse L sinds bis unterkante oberrohr ca 16cm. Mehr hab ich nicht behauptet...




Ja sorry, jetzt hab ich es aber verstanden....
Beim Wildcard hab ich ca. 13cm Einstecktiefe, aber da ist das Oberrohr am Joint zum Sitzrohr auch gute 5,5cm dick.


----------



## trailterror (1. September 2012)

Alles klar


----------



## pratt (3. September 2012)

Jetzt hat Nicolai doch die Neuerungen genau vor einer Messe präsentiert, in alten Katalogen distanzieren sie sich von dieser Vorgehensweise. 
Ja Nicolai muss sich jetzt auch an die Regeln des Marktes halten.

Mein Senf zum neuen ION16:
Vorne finde ich sieht ganz gut auch ohne die alten Gussets aus, würde auch beim Helius AM so besser aussehen (ich weiß dass viele anderer Meinung sind).
Hinten die Gussets könnten auch moderner gestaltet werden, vielleicht poste ich hier mal eine Skizze wie ich es mir schöner vorstelle.
Schade dass der Federweg auf maximal 16 cm begrenzt ist. Andererseits sollten 16 cm für ein Mini Downhillbike reichen und dadurch ist es auch etwas leichter.
Leichter als das AM finde ich gut.
Die Wippe sieht sehr schön aus und wegen der Länge hatte ich die Befürchtung, dass das Rad etwas hässlich wie das ION14 würde aber nein dass sieht sehr schön dort aus.
Den Hinterbau finde ich auch sehr gelungen.
Wahrscheinlich ist noch nie einer je mit einem ION16 gefahren. Daher wird es auch sicher so spät ausgeliefert, damit die Teamfahrer mal richtig testen können und kleine Optimierungen uns zu gute kommen.
Wie das mit der Geometrieverstellung genau geht habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden. Ist vorgesehen, dass man die Geometrie auf dem Trail verändert?
Momentan plane ich den Kauf eines ION16 für nächstes Frühjahr.


----------



## Kontragonist (3. September 2012)

Leidiges Thema: Ein Ion hat doch sicher die so genannte "Bikepark-Freigabe" â darf ich damit rum hopsen, ohne dass ich Angst haben muss, dass unter mir unplanmÃ¤Ãige Verformungen stattfinden?


----------



## Mythilos (3. September 2012)

pratt schrieb:


> Wie das mit der Geometrieverstellung genau geht habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden.



schau Dir mal die Wippe, insbesondere die Dämpferaufnahme dort an. Ich verstehe das so, dass Du dieses kleine "Viereck" einfach herum drehst und somit zu der leicht veränderten Geo kommst...


----------



## NoStyle (3. September 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Leidiges Thema: Ein Ion hat doch sicher die so genannte "Bikepark-Freigabe"  darf ich damit rum hopsen, ohne dass ich Angst haben muss, dass unter mir unplanmäßige Verformungen stattfinden?


Gibt es eigentlich ein Nicolai mit dem man nicht moderat rumhopsen darf? 
Und warum sollte man das ausgerechnet mit dem ION-16 nicht dürfen? Ist doch kein Vitrinenbike ...
Ausserdem ist "Bikepark-Freigabe" inzwischen ziemlich aussagelos, da so mancher "Hometrail" derber ist als einige planierte Parktrails ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (3. September 2012)

ich denke auch ein Ion ist ein Ion und damit "prügelbar"...


----------



## sluette (3. September 2012)

Mythilos schrieb:


> schau Dir mal die Wippe, insbesondere die Dämpferaufnahme dort an. Ich verstehe das so, dass Du dieses kleine "Viereck" einfach herum drehst und somit zu der leicht veränderten Geo kommst...





guru39 schrieb:


>



so schwer ist das ja nicht zu verstehen, steht ja high und low drauf... also hohes oder niedriges innenlager, bzw steiler oder flacher lenkwinkel.


----------



## anjalein (3. September 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist "Bikepark-Freigabe" inzwischen ziemlich aussagelos, da so mancher "Hometrail" derber ist als einige planierte Parktrails ...



So ist das


----------



## trailterror (3. September 2012)

Find diesen key zur verstellung der geo ja auch schnieke...hätte man doch nur etwas mehr federwegsoptionen vorn und hinten :/ 160 und 180 hinten
160, 170 und 180 vorne.....(fast?) alle N haben doch zumindest etwas flexibilität im FW...warum das ion16 net...?


----------



## marco2 (3. September 2012)

Das mit den Federwegsoptionen gibt bei der konstruktion von N halt auch wieder: einen schwereren Rahmen, längere kettenstreben, Konflikt mit dem ION 18.


----------



## Kontragonist (3. September 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein Nicolai mit dem man nicht moderat rumhopsen darf?
> Und warum sollte man das ausgerechnet mit dem ION-16 nicht dürfen? Ist doch kein Vitrinenbike ...
> Ausserdem ist "Bikepark-Freigabe" inzwischen ziemlich aussagelos, da so mancher "Hometrail" derber ist als einige planierte Parktrails ...



Ist mir alles bekannt  aber nicht umsonst haben sich ja viele Endverbraucher das verstärkte Unterrohr in ihr Helius AM einschweißen lassen  das Ion 16 ist leichter, könnte ja sein, dass es dann auch nicht so schwer arbeiten darf


----------



## trailterror (3. September 2012)

200/300gr hätt ich dafür aber gern in kauf genommen...

Kleinere oder grössere Konflikte gibts aber eh mehrere in der palette...

Steckachse, breite des tretlagergehäuses, pm aufnahme wären aber (signifikante) unterschiede geblieben....


----------



## Xiper (3. September 2012)

raschaa schrieb:


> ich denke auch ein Ion ist ein Ion und damit "prügelbar"...



Signaturwürdig!


----------



## NoStyle (4. September 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ist mir alles bekannt  aber nicht umsonst haben sich ja viele Endverbraucher das verstärkte Unterrohr in ihr Helius AM einschweißen lassen  das Ion 16 ist leichter, könnte ja sein, dass es dann auch nicht so schwer arbeiten darf


Soweit ich das mitgeschnitten habe ergab sich mit dem AFR-Unterrohr eine Freigabe für langhubige 18 cm Gabeln beim AM. Beim ION-16 dürfte diese Option eventuell mit eingeschlossen sein, aber da sollte man die finale Version seitens Nicolai mal abwarten. Andererseits wollen 16 cm Federweg auch erstmal permanent bis zum Anschlag gebracht werden, nicht wahr?!?
Aber mal ehrlich: Für mich gibt es zwei Firmen, bei denen ich mir bezüglich Haltbarkeit keine großen Sorgen machen würde ... eine davon ist Nicolai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (4. September 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> so schwer ist das ja nicht zu verstehen, steht ja high und low drauf... also hohes oder niedriges innenlager, bzw steiler oder flacher lenkwinkel.



Aber das wird nicht auf dem Trail verstellt?


----------



## todtsteltzer (4. September 2012)

wenn du geschickt genug bist und lange übst, bekommst du es in der Luft hin 

Alle anderen machen es vor der Abfahrt.


----------



## pratt (4. September 2012)

todtsteltzer schrieb:


> wenn du geschickt genug bist und lange übst, bekommst du es in der Luft hin
> 
> Alle anderen machen es vor der Abfahrt.



Braucht man denn ein Werkzeug dafür?


----------



## todtsteltzer (4. September 2012)

Denke schon.


----------



## Kontragonist (4. September 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitgeschnitten habe ergab sich mit dem AFR-Unterrohr eine Freigabe für langhubige 18 cm Gabeln beim AM.



Und die ominöse "Bikepark-Freigabe" 

Ich bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich das Heliue AFR gegen ein 18er tauschen soll oder das AC gegen ein leicht aufgebautes 16er. Oder langfristig beides? Oder das alte AC gegen ein neues? So viele schöne Sachen hier 



NoStyle schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich: Für mich gibt es zwei Firmen, bei denen ich mir bezüglich Haltbarkeit keine großen Sorgen machen würde ... eine davon ist Nicolai.



 und die andere?


----------



## pratt (4. September 2012)

todtsteltzer schrieb:


> wenn du geschickt genug bist und lange übst, bekommst du es in der Luft hin
> 
> Alle anderen machen es vor der Abfahrt.



Ich glaube nicht das das so einfach ist (ich irre mich gerne). 
Der Bolzen muss entriegelt werden (Mutter lösen, Splint raus, ...?), aus dem Loch gedrückt werden, 180° gedreht werden, wieder ins Loch reingedrückt und wieder gesichert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todtsteltzer (4. September 2012)

Welchen Teil an dem  hast du nicht genau verstanden 

Natürlich geht die Verstellung nur mit Werkzeug und im Stand (Dämpfer bei Luft ohne Luftfüllung)


----------



## US. (4. September 2012)

Die Verstellung wird über einen excentrischen Einsatz realisiert wie man auf den Bildern sieht.
Das funktioniert natürlich weder auf dem Trail, noch ist es dazu gedacht ständig zerlegt und wieder zusammengeschraubt zu werden. Immerhin wird da ein Lager fixiert.

Früher hat Nicolai einen verstellbaren Dämpferschlitten gehabt, der genau dasselbe bewirkt hat. Später kam beim Helius AM die optionale vordere Dämpferaufnahme mit wählbarem Offset.
und jetzt eben der Excentereinsatz, der genau dasselbe bewirkt und leichter ist, dafür aber auch nur zwei fest vorgegebene Lagen erlaubt.

Man legt damit einmal ein "Geometrie-Setup" fest und hat wie vorher auch schon die Gabeleinbaulänge, die Nullage der Hinterradschwinge (über den Insert) und über einen optionalen Winkelsteuersatz den Steuerrohrwinkel als Variablen.
Mit einer geschickten Kombinatorik sollte da wirklich nahezu jeder Wunsch erfüllbar sein.
Nicolai sollte hierzu nur noch eine gewisse Varianz der Gabellänge zulassen.
555mm würden gut passen und bei Begrenzung des Standrohrdurchmessers auf 36mm (und SC) ist da sicher kaum eine Mehrbelastung gegeben.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## NoStyle (4. September 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Und die ominÃ¶se "Bikepark-Freigabe"  ...


Wenn die von Nicolai beim ION-16 erteilt wÃ¼rde ist doch alles klar. Also diebezÃ¼glich Hirn aus - SpaÃ an 



Kontragonist schrieb:


> ... Ich bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich das Heliue AFR gegen ein 18er tauschen soll oder das AC gegen ein leicht aufgebautes 16er. Oder langfristig beides? Oder das alte AC gegen ein neues? So viele schÃ¶ne Sachen hier  ...


Schwierig, kommt drauf an ob man sich den Luxus von zwei Bikes leisten mÃ¶chte. Dann vielleicht ION-18 fÃ¼rs Derbe und AC fÃ¼r Tour. Als Shorttravel-Fanboy wÃ¼rde ich eher ION-16 und Helius TB nehmen. 
Ich kann mir zwei Bikes nicht leisten, daher wird genauestens nach Einsatzgebiet sortiert. Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach kÃ¶nnte ich, im Falle eines Nicolai, mit dem neuen AC so ziemlich alles machen, obwohl mir die ION-Anlenkung und dessen Geometrie deutlich besser gefÃ¤llt.



Kontragonist schrieb:


> â¦ und die andere?


Das wÃ¤re Banshee. Bin bislang kein zuverlÃ¤ssigeres und spassigeres Bike gefahren und freu mich schon auf mein neues. 


@ Uwe,
sehe ich genau so! Wer fummelt denn wirklich "on the fly" an der Geo rum. Bisschen rumtesten und wenn man eine passende Einstellung gefunden hat fÃ¤hrt man die doch eh realistisch die meiste Zeit. FÃ¼r verstellbare Federwege sehe ich das Ã¤hnlich und finde die BeschrÃ¤nkung auf einen fixen FW ziemlich gut.


----------



## Kontragonist (4. September 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Schwierig, kommt drauf an ob man sich den Luxus von zwei Bikes leisten möchte.



Ah, die (berechtigte) Dekadenz-Frage  Ich werde mal noch die ersten Serien-Rahmen 2013 in den entsprechenden Foren-Galerien beobachten und das Konto füllen  und dann:



NoStyle schrieb:


> diesbezüglich Hirn aus - Spaß an


----------



## trailterror (4. September 2012)

Ich würd denk ich auch die kombi ion 18/AC besser finden als AFR/ion 16...

@nostyle

On the fly würd ich auch net rumfummeln.
Ich würd halt ganzjährig mit 16cm hinten fahren und für die 2-4 "hardcore" einsätze im jahr auf 180 wechseln....weil für die genannten 2-4 park/derbe alpen ausflüge kauf ich mir kein extra bike welches 340 tage unberührt im keller steht....mit 16 wären meine einsätze zwa auch machbar, mit 18 aber dennoch geeigneter...

Kommt das ion 14 denn net in frage?


----------



## US. (4. September 2012)

Also den Federwegumbau mach ich noch nichtmal beim ION 18 wenn ich zum Shutteln geh, obwohl er da recht einfach ist (von 18 auf 20cm).
Denn wenn das was gescheits sein soll, muß man die Feder wechseln, Druckstufen und Zugstufen anpassen, Gabel (!) anpassen, Reifen, etc...

Viel cooler ist es ein Bike mit einem Setup für alles zu haben und zu wissen worauf man sich einlässt. Kein Gedanke daran, ob ich jetzt das richtige Bike dabei hab oder das richtige Setup.
Und die Gewissheit zu haben, daß man alles machen kann und den bestmöglichen Kompromiß realisiert hat.

Hab bei meinem ION viele rumprobiert; ünrigens auch bei den Reifen und Felgen. Und sogar da hab ich einen Kompromiß gefunden, der ein erstaunlich großes Spektrum bietet.

Der einzige Verstellluxus den ich mir leiste ist eine Remote-Sattelstütze und bei langen Asphahlt-Uphills einen Spannriemen um die Gabel. Herrlich unkompliziert!

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (4. September 2012)

....wobei man auch bei einer FW möglichkeit je nach einsatz auch am set up was ändert.....luftdruck reifen...luftgabel...luftdämpfer 

In der regel zieh ich das einfache aber auch vor 

Fährste deins denn mit dem "kleinen" fw, also den 18cm?


----------



## US. (4. September 2012)

Ja, 18cm. 20cm FW sind mir zu träge und der dazu passende Sag ist mir zu groß. Macht auf normalen Trails weniger Spaß und hat bei technischen Strecken auch keine Vorteile. Erst bei Highspeed-Downhill wo ich eh zu schnell bin...

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Kontragonist (4. September 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Viel cooler ist es ein Bike mit einem Setup für alles zu haben und zu wissen worauf man sich einlässt. Kein Gedanke daran, ob ich jetzt das richtige Bike dabei hab oder das richtige Setup.
> Und die Gewissheit zu haben, daß man alles machen kann und den bestmöglichen Kompromiß realisiert hat.



Das ist sehr wahr 

Vielleicht stoß ich auch alle Fullys ab und leg mir doch ein Ion 18 zu, das dann über zwei verschieden bereifte Laufradsätze an den jeweiligen Einsatz angepasst wird.

Für lange Touren könnte ich dann noch ein Argon AM


----------



## NoStyle (4. September 2012)

@ Trailterror

Da bin ich bei Dir - für die eher wenigen Bikepark-Einsätze möchte ich den Rest des Jahres nicht "überbiked" unterwegs sein. Für ein zweites Bike fehlt dann auch die Lebensberechtigung.

Wobei ich bezüglich Federwegen oder Geometrien seit längerem eine recht eigene Meinung habe. Ich fahre mit dem Wildcard (vo 16/hi 13 cm) auch dort, wo andere schnell zu 18 cm FW greifen würden. Wenn ich etwas mit vo/hi 16 cm nicht fahren kann, was schon reichlich FW ist, dann auch nicht mit 18 cm Sofaqualität, ganz einfach. Hat dann ehrlicher Weise mit mangelnder Fahrtechnik oder Traute zu tun und liegt ziemlich selten am sogenannten "passenden" Bike. 
Dazu habe ich mir ebenfalls abgewöhnt permanent an den gegebenen Einstellmöglichkeiten rumzufummeln. Das ist Anfangs immer ganz spassig. Wenn der FW oder Geo aber einmal passt, dann wird das für alles missbraucht.

Was das ION-14 betrifft: Gerne als Custom-Version wie ich es hier mal gepostet habe, oder ein ION-16 mit dem FW des neuen ACs, oder ein neues AC mit ION-Hinterbau ... alles ganz schön teure Optionen 
Mal im Ernst: Ich brauche bloß ein Bike das mich im Uphill etwas mehr unterstützt als das Wildcard, dessen Einsatzgebiet eigentlich woanders liegt - schlicht gesagt ein aggressives Trailbike, kein Enduro, kein Leichtfreeride- oder Leichtbau-Longtravel-Dingensbums. Mit dem steilen 68er LW eines ION-14 werde ich bei meiner Art Shredderei ganz sicher nicht glücklich und sowohl das neue AC oder besonders das neue TB sind mir noch nicht aggressiv genug. 
Da gibt es bislang nur ein Bike das in dieser Art richtig fetzt: Spitfire!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (4. September 2012)

Und Np Mega.


----------



## NoStyle (4. September 2012)

Hmmm ... super Bike, wobei 15 cm FW schon pretty much average sind. Mit dem neuen 72er SW wird der Uphill zukünftig auch wieder eher unlustig ... naja ... :-(

Back to Topic: ION-16!
Gibt es eigentlich schon finale Geodaten nach der Eurobike? Oberrohrlängen und Tretlagerhöhen waren ja noch nicht fix ...


----------



## checkb (4. September 2012)

> Hmmm ... super Bike, wobei 15 cm FW schon pretty much average sind. Mit dem neuen 72er SW wird der Uphill zukünftig auch wieder eher unlustig ... naja ... :-(
> 
> Back to Topic: ION-16!
> Gibt es eigentlich schon finale Geodaten nach der Eurobike? Oberrohrlängen und Tretlagerhöhen waren ja noch nicht fix ...



Boah Aldda, watte krasser DEnglish Honkslang, Aldda.


----------



## chorge (4. September 2012)

Also 72 Grad am Hinterbau sind definitiv kein echtes Problem! Ich hab das am Claymore auch, und komm hier im Allgäu (wo es wirklich steil ist) alles hoch!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. September 2012)

So isser halt der Trail-Shreddi....

Ich bin ja immer noch beim AM. Bietet irgendwie alles.
Verstellbaren Federweg bis zum Abwinken. Mit oder ohne AFR Unterrohr.
Als Trailbike oder Mini-DH aufzubauen. Mit Option zur Winkelverstellung (Dämpferaufnahme vorne - wenns das noch gibt)

Ich hab irgendwie den Vorteil vom ION-16 noch nicht gesehen/verstanden. Was war das noch mal? Kann mich da jemand aufklären?! Oder läuft es auf neue Lager raus??? Oder 200g weniger Gewicht?? Was genau bietet der neue Hinterbau?


----------



## NoStyle (4. September 2012)

checkb schrieb:


> Boah Aldda, watte krasser DEnglish Honkslang, Aldda.


Den Du ganz offensichtlich noch besser beherrschst als ich 

PS: Anhand der Bike-Bildzeitung durfte ich neulich erfahren, dass Honks wohl diejenigen sind, bei denen "krasses Steinmuschi-Moschen" jegliches Verständnis fehlt. Komisch, fürn Honk mosche eigentlich ganz gern, auch Steinmuschis, oder auch ohne Steindingens ... :-D


----------



## OldSchool (4. September 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @ Trailterror
> 
> Da bin ich bei Dir - für die eher wenigen Bikepark-Einsätze möchte ich den Rest des Jahres nicht "überbiked" unterwegs sein. Für ein zweites Bike fehlt dann auch die Lebensberechtigung.
> 
> ...



Du brauchst das AC 29.


----------



## NoStyle (4. September 2012)

Danke OldSchool. Allerdings weiss ich schon sehr genau was ich möchte. Und selbst wenn nicht, wäre das hier ein eher ungünstiger Ort für eine Kaufberatung


----------



## trailterror (4. September 2012)

@nostyle

ich mein ja auch: man kann mit (fast) jedem bike (fast) überall runter....

ich fahr mit den 160 bestimmt die gleichen sachen runter wie mit 180...

und die ganz grossen dinger rock ich eh nicht, weder mit 160 noch 180 noch 200, da ich mich wohl eh nicht trau 

die sache ist nur:

wenn du aber mal abfahrten à la marathon downhills fährst (avalanche sachen), dann denk ich fährt man mit 180 etwas kraftsparender als mit 160....obwohl es auch mit 160 (gut) geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (4. September 2012)

Dem möchte ich auch gar nicht widersprechen, besonders nicht bei den ganzen DH-Marathons à la Lenzerheide usw. Wenn Du viele dieser Races mitfährst, oder oft in Parks à la Bad Wildbad, Todnau usw. fährst, bist Du mit 16 cm oder mehr Federweg sicher gut aufgehoben. Dann lohnt auch ein Bike mit nach oben offenen Reserven. Ich fahre solche Events seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr, leider aus Zeitgründen, deshalb ist meine persönliche Bike-Kategorie inzwischen eine andere. In der Not fahr ich das aber auch mit wenig Federweg bzw. setze eher auf Downhill-Geometrie statt mehr Federweg - da läge der Fokus bei solchen Races auf dem olympischen Gedanken ... 

Es soll bitteschön jeder das fahren auf dem man sich wohl und sicher fühlt, Federweg, Geo, Parts, Einstellmöglichkeiten, Laufradgröße ... egal - nur das zählt! 
Meine persönliche Equipment-Erfahrung würde ich ungefähr so zusammenfassen: Weniger ist nicht immer mehr, aber es reduziert oft genug auf das realistisch benötigte Maß.


----------



## trailterror (4. September 2012)

Absolut 

Ich fahr die rennen auch nicht; ist mir zu stressig...
Aber ich fahr sie ab und an gern mal mit kumpels in aller ruhe ab, auch ein paar mal am tag...


----------



## dr.juggles (4. September 2012)

mir tut mein enduro im park schon desöfteren mal leid, aber auch weil ich es eher zum tourenfahren aufgebaut habe und nicht als parkbomber.


----------



## trailterror (4. September 2012)

Ja.....nur abfahrten sind sehr beanspruchend. Man denkt dass das rad in ein paar tagen um jahre altert 

Mein AM hats aber bisher gut gemeistert


----------



## flight78 (4. September 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Viel cooler ist es ein Bike mit einem Setup für alles zu haben und zu wissen worauf man sich einlässt. Kein Gedanke daran, ob ich jetzt das richtige Bike dabei hab oder das richtige Setup.
> Und die Gewissheit zu haben, daß man alles machen kann und den bestmöglichen Kompromiß realisiert hat.




Hi, 

was Du schreibst kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen, genau so sehe ich das auch.

Abgesehen davon dass der Ion16 Rahmen mit sicherheit sehr vielseitig ist, sehr viel wegstecken kann und vor allem auch viel fahrspaß bereitet, sehe ich zwischen dem Ion16 (wenn ich das rahmenkonzept richtig verstanden habe) und dem Ion18 noch platz für ein anderes bike. 

Nämlich: ein Ion18 Mit einem gut pedalierbaren 142er hinterbau, 73er tretlager, steilem sitzrohrwinkel wie beim Ion16 und mit fixen 180mm federweg. Oder ein ion16 mit verstellbaren 160-180mm oder fixen 170mm federweg und freigabe für 180mm gabeln mit 40mm standrohren.  
Für gelegentliche parkbesuche einfach noch einen zweiten, stabileren Lrs mit 2ply schlappen, genau dass wärs.

Wenn man einen derartigen rahmen mit leichten parts bestückt, könnte man diesen mit ca. 15,5 kg auf touren und ca.16,5 kg durch den park bewegen. Für mich der perfekte kompromiss.

Vielleicht wirds doch noch ein maßrahmen mit der geo/den maßen des Ion 16, der stabilität des Ion18 und 170-180mm federweg, falls so was realisierbar ist.


----------



## trailterror (4. September 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (4. September 2012)

die Pinion-Frage ist noch nicht geklärt, oder habe ich da was verpasst?


----------



## trailterror (4. September 2012)

Ion 16 und pinion- angeblich fehlanzeige

In welcher einstellung ist der sitzwinkel eigentlich am steilsten: in der 65'LW einstellung mit tiefem tretlager oder der 66'LW einstellung?


----------



## goshawk (5. September 2012)

weiß jemand den realen sitzwinkel?


----------



## anjalein (5. September 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ion 16 und pinion- angeblich fehlanzeige



Ich habe bei Nicolai mal angefragt, um die Spekulationen hier zu vermeiden. Man sagte mir, dass es ein Ion 16 Pinion geben wird!



trailterror schrieb:


> In welcher einstellung ist der sitzwinkel eigentlich am steilsten: in der 65'LW einstellung mit tiefem tretlager oder der 66'LW einstellung?



In der "high" Einstellung ist der Sitzwinkel steiler. Durch die "low"-Einstellung werden Lenk- und Sitzwinkel flacher und das Tretlager abgesenkt.


----------



## der-gute (5. September 2012)

das sind ja mal konkrete Daten...


----------



## trailterror (5. September 2012)

Ok danke 

Bzgl. Pinion und ion 16: da beruf ich mich nur auf das was ich gelesen hab (user von mtbr): habs schon mal irgendwo gepostet:

"Well, I jsut got an email from Kalle himself stating that the Pinion gearbox will not be available with the ION 16 due to it not being able to fit with it's chainstays. Looks like my decision has been made for me: I'm sticking with a 2012 Helius AM Pinion"

"The email came from Kalle / Karlheinz...i should however clarify my previous statement as Karl/Kalle said that the ION 16 can't work w/ a pinion due to swingarm clearance...he didn't not say that this applies to the other IONs.."


----------



## bliz2z (10. September 2012)

Schon eine Idee per wann das finale Datenblatt stehen wird?


----------



## vinc (10. September 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

kurze Info. 

Wir werden die Geodaten rechtzeitig online stellen.
So dass ihr noch für die Produktion im Januar eure Bestellung platzieren könnt. 
Wir werden unser ION 16 erst einmal heizen gehen und dann entscheiden ob die Geo so in Ordnung ist. 

Und ja wir wollen das ION 16 auch mit Pinion bringen.
Dieses aber erst gegen Ostern 2013. 


Viele Grüße


Vincent


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. September 2012)

Vielleicht kann man bei der Gelegenheit z.B. das Oberrohr noch ein Stück weiter runter ziehen und so den Standover verringern....

Ein 1,5er Steuerrohr wird wohl optional erhältlich sein?!


----------



## flight78 (11. September 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Also 72 Grad am Hinterbau sind definitiv kein echtes Problem! Ich hab das am Claymore auch, und komm hier im Allgäu (wo es wirklich steil ist) alles hoch!









  So eine aussage ist nicht nachvollziehbar, oder haben sich plötzlich die physikalischen gesetzmäßigkeiten geändert? 

Ich war schon einige male im Allgäu am  mittagberg unterwegs, und abseits von asphalt und schotterwegen kommt man mit einem 72° Sw ganz sicher nicht alles hoch, da ist desöfteren absteigen angesagt, mal ganz abgesehen davon dass im Allgäu vieles ohnehin nur mit längeren tragepassagen erreichbar ist!

Der im claymore verbaute, federwegsreduzierende pullshockdämpfer und eine von 180 auf 140mm absenkbare gabel können den flachen Sw vom claymore wahrscheinlich ausgleichen. Aber was hat das mit der geo von rahmen zu tun, die ohne solche sonderlösungen konzipiert sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anjalein (11. September 2012)

vinc schrieb:


> Wir werden unser ION 16 erst einmal heizen gehen und dann entscheiden ob die Geo so in Ordnung ist.



Die Jungs von Nicolai fahren gerne und viel AM und Enduro. Die wissen schon wie ne geile Geometrie sein sollte. Beim Helius AM haben sie es ja auch super hinbekommen. 
Also vertraut doch mal in deren Wissen und Können und wartet auf die offiziellen Geodaten.

Und falls man unbedingt ein Bike mit 90° Sitzwinkel haben möchte, bekommt man sowas zur Not ja auch bei Nicolai.

LG Anja


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. September 2012)

flight78 schrieb:


> So eine aussage ist nicht nachvollziehbar, oder haben sich plötzlich die physikalischen gesetzmäßigkeiten geändert?
> 
> Ich war schon einige male im Allgäu am  mittagberg unterwegs, und abseits von asphalt und schotterwegen kommt man mit einem 72° Sw ganz sicher nicht alles hoch......()



Und mit 74 Grad kommt man hoch wo man mit 72 Grad absteigen muss...??....


----------



## Ongele (11. September 2012)

habs verschoben


----------



## slayerrider (11. September 2012)

Was genau soll das jetzt hier???


----------



## Diamondaine (11. September 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Was genau soll das jetzt hier???



Immerhin ist es ein Nicolai.


----------



## flight78 (11. September 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Und mit 74 Grad kommt man hoch wo man mit 72 Grad absteigen muss...??....



Und mit 72 Grad kommt man hoch wo man mit 70 Grad absteigen muss...??
Und mit 70 Grad kommt man hoch wo man mit 68 Grad absteigen muss...??


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2012)

flight78 schrieb:


> Und mit 72 Grad kommt man hoch wo man mit 70 Grad absteigen muss...??
> Und mit 70 Grad kommt man hoch wo man mit 68 Grad absteigen muss...??



Dazu müssen wir aber noch eine Tabelle erstellen. Besonders in Bezug auf die Rahmendröße, net das der Eine von S und der Andere von L redet.
Bei gleicher Laufradgöße kommt ein kleiner S-Fahrer mit 72° nämlich garantiert steiler wo rauf wie ein großer L-Fahrer mit 70°
Und die Beinlänge muß natürlich auch noch in die Tabelle

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (11. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dazu müssen wir aber noch eine Tabelle erstellen. Besonders in Bezug auf die Rahmendröße, net das der Eine von S und der Andere von L redet.
> Bei gleicher Laufradgöße kommt ein kleiner S-Fahrer mit 72° nämlich garantiert steiler wo rauf wie ein großer L-Fahrer mit 70°
> Und die Beinlänge muß natürlich auch noch in die Tabelle
> 
> G.


 
Denkt an die Wuppzität der Erdachse und den hyperaktiven Sauerstoffmantel

Sorry off topic


----------



## flight78 (11. September 2012)

Am besten ne formel mit der sich anhand von rahmengeo, dämpfereinstellung, schrittlänge und fahrergewicht errechnen lässt, ab welchem steigungswinkel, beim bergauffahren, das vorderrad abhebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todtsteltzer (11. September 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Denkt an die Wuppzität der Erdachse und den hyperaktiven Sauerstoffmantel
> 
> Sorry off topic



Lass mich raten, hinter deinem Haus geht es steil nen Berg rauf?


----------



## flight78 (11. September 2012)

.


----------



## Physio (15. September 2012)

Geodaten der "neuen" 2013er Modelle! 
http://www.nicolai.net/151-0-Tech+Sheets.html


----------



## schnubbi81 (16. September 2012)

Kommt's mir nur so vor, oder ist das 16er im Vergleich zum AM deutlich gewachsen?


----------



## geq (16. September 2012)

Ja das stimmt.
Passt mir aber super
Wenn das Ding jetzt noch für eine stealth passt und direct umwerfer hat, weiß ich was ich nächstes Jahr für ein Enduro fahre


----------



## trailterror (16. September 2012)

In welcher hinsicht gewachsen?
5mm oberrohr? Radstand?

Ich frag mich ob das Ion 16 ein Kassenschlager (wie das AM) Wird??

-gabelbeschränkung
- FW's festlegung
- wohl nicht ganz so ein allroundtalent wies AM?

Klar hats auch vorzüge:

- lagerung
- "moderner" (142/PM)
- E key

Wäre ein AM mit dem neuen schnickschnack nicht das allroundfähigere Enduro geworden??

Naja, alles spekulationen, solang man's nicht gefahren ist....

Für mich hats halt ein paar nach - und vorteile ggü dem AM

Eine symbiose aus beiden ....das wärs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (16. September 2012)

Federwegfestlegung find ich jetzt nicht so dramatisch...ich hab bei meinem FR seit 4 Jahren nichts am Federweg geändert...

Beschränkung auf 545mm Einbauhöhe finde ich etwas irritierend...keine 170er Lyrik möglich?

Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob man auch 1.5 als Option bekommt und damit längere Gabeln fahren könnte (größere Einpresstiefe, z.B. mit einem Reset WAN.5)


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> Federwegfestlegung find ich jetzt nicht so dramatisch...ich hab bei meinem FR seit 4 Jahren nichts am Federweg geändert...
> 
> Beschränkung auf 545mm Einbauhöhe finde ich etwas irritierend...keine 170er Lyrik möglich?
> 
> Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob man auch 1.5 als Option bekommt und damit längere Gabeln fahren könnte (größere Einpresstiefe, z.B. mit einem Reset WAN.5)



Aus rein technischer Sicht müßte man sagen, wenn eine 170mm Lyrik wegen den 10mm nicht geht, dann ist 1.5 bei 160mm ganz ausgeschlossen, was die Kräfte angeht die auf den Rahmen geleitet werden.

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (16. September 2012)

Also, was man hier so liest und was sonst noch so publiziert wird, weiß ich nicht ob ich froh oder doch eher enttäuscht sein soll. Auf der einen Seite finde ich das ION 16 sehr gelungen was die Optik und die technischen Lösungen angeht. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es das neue Steuerrohr, die fehlenden Gussets und nicht ganz verständliche Einschränkungen. Mal schauen, was final aus der ganzen Geschichte wird.

Gruss


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. September 2012)

Die Gussets machen scheinbar keinen Sinn mehr zwecks Stabilität. Beim Argon AM sind auch die Sitzrohrgussets verschwunden.


----------



## dr.juggles (16. September 2012)

die gussets haben doch gerade die optik am N ausgemacht. aber ok wenn man ein paar gramm einsparen kann ohne stabilitätseinbußen, why not?
eine beschränkung der gabel kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen...gibt ja fast nur noch die 170er lyrik.

wäre mal gespannt auf bilder von einem argon am rahmen!
wie sieht der headtube bereich aus?gussets ja oder nein?
sitzrohrgussets ja oder nein?


----------



## bliz2z (16. September 2012)

Bilder von der Eurobike angeschaut, ja oder nein?


----------



## dr.juggles (16. September 2012)

gabs da ein argon am zu sehen?

ich hab nur das custom fr vom frank schneider gesehen.


----------



## bliz2z (16. September 2012)

Achso, hab gedacht die Gusset Frage war wieder auf das ION bezogen


----------



## dr.juggles (16. September 2012)

nööö aufs argon


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. September 2012)

Glaube es wird den Rahmen ohne Gussets geben. Bin mal gespannt. 
Evtl. Gussets nehmen und dann kann man die 160er im Argon und 170 im Ion fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (16. September 2012)

@Martin

Ich befinde mich in ähnlichen gemütsschwankungen 

  @marco
Das ist die frage die ich mir auch stelle:

Kann man mit gussets mit dem federweg nach oben gehn?
Aber so oder so ist man hinten bei 160festgenagelt


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. September 2012)

Keine Ahnung... Auf meiner Argon AM Bestellung habe ich eine Notiz: AM Gussets + 160mm Gabel-Freigabe.


----------



## dr.juggles (16. September 2012)

kam die notiz von N oder war das dein wunsch?


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. September 2012)

War mein Wunsch !


----------



## dr.juggles (16. September 2012)

kosten die gussets aufpreis?


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. September 2012)

Nein. Keine Ahnung, ob meine Wünsche umgesetzt werden. Ich werde mal im Oktober nachfragen, weil aktuell viel Stress ist.


----------



## trailterror (16. September 2012)

Und welches steuerrohr wird bei dir verbaut?


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. September 2012)

Tapered ZS 44/56


----------



## dr.juggles (16. September 2012)

das ist ja auch standard beim argon am, aber alles andere darf man den N jungs wieder aus der nase ziehen :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (16. September 2012)

Die haben im Moment viel Stress, aber ich denke die AM Gussets sind Geschichte!


----------



## trailterror (16. September 2012)

Bekommst du dann die kombi ZS44/56 und die AM gussets?


Warum gibt man diese gussets auf?? Wegen dem ZS zeuchs? Oder wegen den paar gramm??
Deswegen die gabelbeschränkung??

Diese fragen...

Wär echt mal geil wenn klare info's erhältlich wären...
Und immer noch die umwerfer frage beim ion 16


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. September 2012)

So steht es im Auftrag.  
War ja auch beim Eurobike Argon AM.


----------



## trailterror (16. September 2012)

Ich glaub im eurobike vid war ein anderes tapered steuerrohr, nämlich das tapered EC34/49 (also nicht das ZS 44/56) mit den AM gussets zu sehen


----------



## dr.juggles (16. September 2012)

true


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. September 2012)

Stimmt. Mal schauen, was kommt in 3 Monaten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (17. September 2012)

Ich würd noch mal rücksprache halten


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. September 2012)

Steht ja im Auftrag und ich wollte ausdrücklich die Gussets.
Meinst du ich soll nochmal fragen, ob der Auftrag so ausgeführt wird ?


----------



## pfalz (17. September 2012)

> Aus rein technischer Sicht müßte man sagen, wenn eine 170mm Lyrik wegen den 10mm nicht geht, dann ist 1.5 bei 160mm ganz ausgeschlossen, was die Kräfte angeht die auf den Rahmen geleitet werden.



Das müsstest Du mir mal bitte erklären...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> Das müsstest Du mir mal bitte erklären...



Weil 10mm mehr Hebel weniger den Rahmen belasten als ein 1.5 Steuerohr gegenüber einem Tapered.

G.


----------



## pfalz (17. September 2012)

Beispiel für die zulässige Flächenpressung an der unteren Lagerschale (Druckbelastung durch Federgabel)
Reset 1.5 (Einpresstiefe 25mm, Durchmesser 44mm) -> projezierte Fläche 1100mm²
Flatstack ZS 56/40 (Einpresstiefe 11mm, Durchmesser 56mm) -> projezierte Fläche 616mm²

Da bei angenommenem gleichen Material die zulässige Flächenpressung gleich ist, gilt für die Kraft F:

(F1,5 / 1100mm²) = (Fflat  / 616mm²) -> F1,5 = 1,7xFflat

Das bedeutet, an der unteren Lagerschale könnte am Steuerrohr das 1,7fache Kraft eingeleitet werden, bevor es zu eine plastischen Verformung des Steuerrohrs käme. Kritisch könnte in diesem Fall eher ein Beulversagen des Unterrohrs sein, dem man ggfs. durch ein grösseres Gusset entgegenwirken muss. Auch beim tapered is jeweils auf der Unterseite der Rohre (Oberrohr und Unterrohr) ein zusätzliches Blech aufgeschweisst... Eventuell ergribt sich durch die zylindrische Form des 1.5-Steuerrohr eine homogenere Lasteinleitung als durch das konische Tapered-Rohr. Betrachtet man das Unterrohr freigeschnitten, d.h. ich hätte eine Drucklast in der unteren Rohrhälfte und eine Zuglast in der oberen, so ist die Spannung bei letzter Kraft vom Betrag grösser, da diese durch die geringere Querschnittsanschlussfläche in das Unterrohr eingeleitet wird (Spannung = Kraft / Fläche). zugspannung ist aber für die Geomtrie weniger kritisch, da in beiden Fällen ein Beulen bzw. ein Versagen durch Druckspannung an der Unterseite des Rohr dimensionierend wäre.

Fazit: ich glaube nicht, dass sich die Frage 'pauschal' beantworten lässt

Sollte ich einen Denkfehler in meiner Ausführung haben, bitte korrigiert mich...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> Beispiel für die zulässige Flächenpressung an der unteren Lagerschale (Druckbelastung durch Federgabel)
> Reset 1.5 (Einpresstiefe 25mm, Durchmesser 44mm) -> projezierte Fläche 1100mm²
> Flatstack ZS 56/40 (Einpresstiefe 11mm, Durchmesser 56mm) -> projezierte Fläche 616mm²
> 
> ...



Der Denklfehler ist das es ausschließlich um die geringere Flexibilität des dickeren Rohres geht und in keinste weise um eine Ovalisierung von einem Steuerohr.

G.


----------



## pfalz (17. September 2012)

Mit geringere Flexibilität meinst Du was? Widerstandmomenst gegen Biegung? Wohin soll sich denn das Steuerrohr verbiegen? Es kragt nur unwesentlich über das Unterrohr, und wird zusätzlich durch die Steuersatzschale (Presspassung) ausgesteift. Würde man Oberrohr und Unterrohr als Auflager betrachen, würde ich sagen, dass die die beiden Auflager, unter Berücksichtigung der Biegesteifigkeit des Steuerrohrs, so nah beieinanderliegen, dass der Einfluss durch Biegung vernachlässigbar ist. Abgesehen davon, Oberschale plus eingebauter Gabelschaft steifen zusätzlich aus. 

Für mein Verständnis dieser Biegefall (ist nicht ganz korrekt, das zweite lager wäre natürlich kein Loslager...):





Die Biegesteifigkeit eines 1.5" Gabelschaftes wiederrum dürfte auch grösser sein als die eines 1 1/8", allerdings habe ich jetzt keine Zahelnwerte für die jeweiligen Innendurchmesser zur Hand, um das rechnerisch nachzuweisen.

Die Frage ist doch, warum gibt es die tapered-Gabelschäfte? Um die grössere Steifigkeit am unteren Ende des Gabelschafts zu erhalten, und die Möglichkeit der Einleitung einer grösseren Drucklast am Unterrohr. Am Oberrohr werden hauptsächlich Zugspannungen auftreten, allerdings viel geringer und daher ist ein kleinerer Durchmesser ausreichend....Vergleicht man Rahmengeometrien, fällt oft ein dünnes oberrohr und ein dickeres Unterrohr auf, oder unterschiedliche Wandstärken. 

Auf das Risiko einer höheren Belastung auf das Unterrohr hatte ich ja hingewiesen, und nicht widersprochen.

Tut mir leid, wenn ich das sagen muss, aber bis jetzt habe ich nur Behauptungen gehört, aber keine argumentative Begründung...


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. September 2012)

Ist doch vollkommen egal, welcher Standard es ist. Für die Haltbarkeit wird schon N sorgen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. September 2012)

Hihihi, sagenhaft die physikalische Doktorarbeit, da soll MIR noch mal einer Desktop-Mountainbiking vorwerfen...

Ich steh ja immer noch aufs original AM, da muss ich mir absolut nix bei schön reden oder komische Kompromisse eingehen...aber das erwähnte ich ja schon....und wech....


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> Mit geringere Flexibilität meinst Du was? Widerstandmomenst gegen Biegung? Wohin soll sich denn das Steuerrohr verbiegen? Es kragt nur unwesentlich über das Unterrohr, und wird zusätzlich durch die Steuersatzschale (Presspassung) ausgesteift. Würde man Oberrohr und Unterrohr als Auflager betrachen, würde ich sagen, dass die die beiden Auflager, unter Berücksichtigung der Biegesteifigkeit des Steuerrohrs, so nah beieinanderliegen, dass der Einfluss durch Biegung vernachlässigbar ist. Abgesehen davon, Oberschale plus eingebauter Gabelschaft steifen zusätzlich aus.



Also bist du ach der Meinung das ich eine Doppelbrückengabel reinbauen darf, wenn ich ein System habe wo ich den Einschlagkontakt beim Lenken an den Rahmen vermeiden kann.
Tapered und 1 1/8 verbiegen/flexen genau dahin wo sich am wenigsten Gegendruck aufbaut 1.5 macht das auch, aber erst ein ein ganzes Stück später in Richtung Doppelbrücke. Da hast du dann die größte Chance das die erst der Rahmen am Steuerrohr bricht und danach erst die Gabel

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ist doch vollkommen egal, welcher Standard es ist. Für die Haltbarkeit wird schon N sorgen.



Eben, drum fahren wir ja Nicolai

G.


----------



## trailterror (17. September 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Steht ja im Auftrag und ich wollte ausdrücklich die Gussets.
> Meinst du ich soll nochmal fragen, ob der Auftrag so ausgeführt wird ?



Mehr kannst du eigentlich net tun...wenns mit gussets und ZS auf der AB steht...
Muss nur noch richtig abgelesen und kombiniert werden 

An die physiker hier: verträgt denn nun 1.5 oder tapered eine höhere last besser?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mehr kannst du eigentlich net tun...wenns mit gussets und ZS auf der AB steht...
> Muss nur noch richtig abgelesen und kombiniert werden
> 
> An die physiker hier: verträgt denn nun 1.5 oder tapered eine höhere last besser?



1.5 "verträgt" mehr Kraft in den Rahmen 

G.


----------



## pfalz (17. September 2012)

> Also bist du ach der Meinung das ich eine Doppelbrückengabel reinbauen darf, wenn ich ein System habe wo ich den Einschlagkontakt beim Lenken an den Rahmen vermeiden kann.



Das habe ich nicht gesagt, denn, um mich mal selbst zu zitieren



> Kritisch könnte in diesem Fall eher ein Beulversagen des Unterrohrs sein, dem man ggfs. durch ein grösseres Gusset entgegenwirken muss. Auch beim tapered is jeweils auf der Unterseite der Rohre (Oberrohr und Unterrohr) ein zusätzliches Blech aufgeschweisst...





> 1.5 "verträgt" mehr Kraft in den Rahmen



Bei gleich langer Gabel ist die *Kraft* (bzw. die Momente) gleich, die *Spannungen* sind unterschiedlich, da unterschiedliche Querschnitte...es scheint hier ein Grundlagenproblem zu geben...




> Ist doch vollkommen egal, welcher Standard es ist. Für die Haltbarkeit wird schon N sorgen.





> Eben, drum fahren wir ja Nicolai



Und nur darum gehts...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> Bei gleich langer Gabel ist die *Kraft* (bzw. die Momente) gleich, die *Spannungen* sind unterschiedlich, da unterschiedliche Querschnitte...es scheint hier ein Grundlagenproblem zu geben...



Ja, aber es wird mehr Kraft, das was der Taperedschaft absorbiert, und das macht er in allerlei Richtungen, ungünstiger in den Rahmen übertragen.


Aber die eigentliche Diskussion ist ja, das es halt schwer zu verstehen ist, warum ich keine serienmäßige 2 Kilo Luftlyrik laut Techsheet fahren kann?

G.


----------



## pfalz (17. September 2012)

> Aber die eigentliche Diskussion ist ja, das es halt schwer zu verstehen ist, warum ich keine serienmäßige 2 Kilo Luftlyrik laut Techsheet fahren kann?



Da haben wir ja doch einen gemeinsamen Nenner gefunden...


----------



## kolefaser (17. September 2012)

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man den Spieß umdreht: Für welche Enduro und gleichzeitig mini-DH-taugliche Gabel wird der Rahmen denn vorgesehen sein?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja doch einen gemeinsamen Nenner gefunden...



Puhhh...zum Glück

Aber Hauptsache ich bekomm zu meinen Pinionnicolai, welches es auch werden wird, mein geliebtes 1.5 Steuerrohr auch nächstes Jahr noch

G.


----------



## trailterror (17. September 2012)

Welches pinion N wirds denn werden jörg; schon entschieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Welches pinion N wirds denn werden jörg; schon entschieden?



1 jahr wart ich schon noch wie sich das ganze entwickelt 
Bis jetzt wäre es immernoch ein Helius. Aber mal schauen wie das Ion 16 als Pinion so ausschaut

G.


----------



## pfalz (17. September 2012)

Ion 16 Pinion würd mir auch schmecken...wird aber wohl ein 'normales' werden...mit 1.5, wenn möglich


----------



## Team Nicolai (20. September 2012)

ION 16 Impressionen 

























































Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## marco2 (20. September 2012)

Jetzt kommt die große Frage: Wie fährt es sich? Gänzlich anders zum Helius AM?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. September 2012)

marco2 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt die große Frage: Wie fährt es sich? Gänzlich anders zum Helius AM?




Genau, der direkte Vergleich mit dem AM interessiert mich auch.

Und gibt es die Möglichkeit Gussets am Steuerrohr nachzurüsten. Das sieht soooo nackig aus...


----------



## paradox (20. September 2012)

also ich finde irgendwie fehlt ohne die seitlichen gussets vorne was am steuerrohr, 
mir fehlt da irgendwie die nicolai typische optik, sieht nicht so grob sondern eher nach standart aus... das helius sieht einfach deutlich schicker aus, so sehe ich ein nicolai, die funktion ist hier völlig ausgenommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (20. September 2012)

Schliesse mich meinen vorrednern an.

Fahrbericht bitte 

Und

Der steuerrohrbereich gefällt mir auch nicht. Dann lieber EC34/49 oder 1.5 mit den alten gussets


----------



## gotboost (20. September 2012)

Lieber 44er steuerrohr! Endlich mal ein schônes Nicolai, Schritt nach vorne!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. September 2012)

gotboost schrieb:


> Lieber 44er steuerrohr! Endlich mal ein schônes Nicolai, Schritt nach vorne!



Wieso? Gibt doch AC/RC usw. ohne Gussets?
Enduro braucht so was einfach...


----------



## pratt (20. September 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> also ich finde irgendwie fehlt ohne die seitlichen gussets vorne was am steuerrohr



Ich finde es ohne die "eckigen" Gussets zeitgemäßer


----------



## NoStyle (20. September 2012)

Warum eigentlich gottverdammte Gussets am Steuerrohr wenn man die aller Voraussicht nach nicht mehr braucht?
Mich wundert vielmehr das 13 cm Steuerrohr (dürfte gerne kürzer sein) und das recht hohe Oberrohr (dürfte gerne stärker abgesenkt sein), ansonsten definitiv einer der TipTop-Böcke für 2013!


----------



## kolefaser (20. September 2012)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich für die Frage an den virtuellen Galgen komme, aber: 
Wird es eine Option für Rohloffausfallenden geben?

Gruß,
Ole


----------



## paradox (20. September 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich gottverdammte Gussets am Steuerrohr wenn man die aller Voraussicht nach nicht mehr braucht?
> Mich wundert vielmehr das 13 cm Steuerrohr (dürfte gerne kürzer sein) und das recht hohe Oberrohr (dürfte gerne stärker abgesenkt sein), ansonsten definitiv einer der TipTop-Böcke für 2013!



@ gussets: über geschmack lässt sich streiten

@ steuerrohr/oberrohr: gebe ich dir recht, zu lang, zu hoch. tieferes oberrohr bietet mehr schrittfreiheit und sicherheit, wenn man mal abrutscht kann es  sein...


----------



## trailterror (20. September 2012)

Weil die gussets einfach einmalig sind und das bike aus der masse hervorstechen lässt und weils das bike wohl (noch) stabiler macht, und so evtl auch 170er gabeln gefahren werden können...

Über geschmack und vorlieben lässts sich streiten  Oberrohrlänge find ich genau richtig; und steuerrohr eher noch'n cm länger als kürzer


----------



## anjalein (20. September 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Weil die gussets einfach einmalig sind und das bike aus der masse hervorstechen lässt und weils das bike wohl (noch) stabiler macht, und so evtl auch 170er gabeln gefahren werden können...
> 
> Über geschmack und vorlieben lässts sich streiten  Oberrohrlänge find ich genau richtig; und steuerrohr eher noch'n cm länger als kürzer



Ich vermute stark, dass man auch eine 170er Lyrik fahren darf, die hat nämlich ein Einbaulänge von 555mm. Die auf den Fotos verbaute Suntour Durolux Werx baut 566mm hoch, also ein ganzes Stück höher als ne 170er Lyrik. 
Was das Steuerrohr angeht; höher bekommt man das Cockpit immer, wenn man aber einen tiefen Lenker will, geht das mit langem Steuerrohr nicht so einfach...

Außerdem sollten wir nicht vergessen, dass die Geodaten noch vorläufig sind und sich die maximale Gabeleinbaulänge bzw. der maximale Gabelfederweg noch verändern kann.

Was ich da auch den Fotos sehe, gefällt mir auf jeden Fall sehr gut 

LG Anja


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. September 2012)

Es geht ja nicht um die Länge vom Oberrohr sondern dass es am Sitzrohr tiefer angeschweißt sien könnte für mehr Schrittfreiheit....

Wie tief muss ein Mini-DH vorne sein? Ist ja nicht so, dass man mit 130mm Chopper-Feeling bekommt, oder??...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (20. September 2012)

anjalein schrieb:


> wenn man aber einen tiefen Lenker will, geht das mit langem Steuerrohr nicht so einfach...
> 
> Anja



Klar geht das einfach. Flip flop vorbau, negativ gedreht, lenker ebenfalls.....

Will nur keiner  gehen tuts aber....das wird gern verschwiegen, dass die beeinflussung auch nach unten geht


----------



## provester (21. September 2012)

Also so langsam gefällt es mir richtig gut 

Bitte das Oberrohr bei L nicht kürzer - es gibt viele, die wie ich zwischen L und XL liegen und gern einen kürzeren Vorbau fahren würden - von daher: 

Oberrohrhöhe ist auch top - noch tiefer und es gibt wieder Probleme ne Stütze zu finden, bzw. die Mindesteinstecktiefe einzuhalten.

Ich glaub ich werde schwach, wenn die Geo so bleibt 

Das Einzige was mir persönlich fehlt zum Glück, ist eine Option der Federwegsverstellung i.V.m. einer Freigabe für 180er Gabeln (evtl. AFR Unterrohr) - dann ne zweite Gabel/ Laufradsatz für´n Park und ich habe mein persönliches "1 for All-Bike"


----------



## geq (22. September 2012)

Mir gefallen die größen auch sehr, da ich immer zwischen L und M lag


----------



## Orakel (24. September 2012)

Servus, lese hier im stillen scho a weile mit, hab mir auch das EB video über das ION 16 ein paar mal angeschaut. Mir stellt sich die frage,in welche Kategorie fällt den das ION16? AM (eher nicht da ist ja das Helius dafür da) Enduro /FR?
Danke


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. September 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> Servus, lese hier im stillen scho a weile mit, hab mir auch das EB video über das ION 16 ein paar mal angeschaut. Mir stellt sich die frage,in welche Kategorie fällt den das ION16? AM (eher nicht da ist ja das Helius dafür da) Enduro /FR?
> Danke




Meine persönliche Meinung sieht so aus, dass ja das Helius AC das All-Mountain bei Nicolai ist. Und das Helius AM die Enduro Version. Wobei mit dem Helius AM noch ganz prima All Mountain möglich ist, (auch wegen des verstellbaren Federwegs hinten) während das ION 16 eher für Bergab-Enduro/Light FR gemacht ist....


----------



## 100 Oktan (24. September 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> ION 16 Impressionen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hat Nicolai hier eine neue Lagertechnologie eingesetzt?

Sind da jetzt Rillenkugellager verbaut?

Die Nicolai typischen Lagerdeckel zur axialen Vorspannung der Lager sind nicht mehr zu sehen, zumindest nicht am Schwingenhauptlager und am Umlenkhebel auf diesen Bildern.


----------



## no_budgeT (27. September 2012)

Welche Rahmengröße das wohl sein wird?
Gibt es Standardwerte, ab welcher Körpergröße man welche Rahmengröße nehmen sollte?


----------



## schnubbi81 (27. September 2012)

Auf der Eurobike hieß es, das sei L.


----------



## geq (27. September 2012)

So, bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anjalein (27. September 2012)

geq schrieb:


> So, bestellt



 Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## trailterror (29. September 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1223865


----------



## Dutshlander (29. September 2012)

imaginär irreal, schön geschoppt


----------



## trailterror (29. September 2012)

Nix da.

Lenescape tag 1


----------



## trailterror (3. Oktober 2012)

Les ich die tech sheets eigentlich richtig?

Oberrohr ist beim AM niedriger (weiter runtergezogen als beim Ion 16)
Tretlager ist beim Ion 16 in der 66' LW einstellung minimal (2,5mm) tiefer als beim AM

??


----------



## Orakel (3. Oktober 2012)

kurze frage, Geodaten gibt es wohl noch keine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich kenn nur die hier:


----------



## pfalz (3. Oktober 2012)

das hier gibts noch...


----------



## Orakel (3. Oktober 2012)

Danke.


----------



## marco2 (3. Oktober 2012)

Nach dem aktuellen Tech sheet stimmt das ION 16 Größe S in der hohen Einstellung ziemlich mit dem AM in M überein. In der tieferen Position sieht das natürlich anders aus.


----------



## trailterror (3. Oktober 2012)

Für welche einstellung gilt noch mal der 74er SW? High, oder? Bei der low würde neben dem LW auch der SW flacher werden, oder?

Spielst du egtl. mit dem gedanken dir eins zu holen marco?


----------



## marco2 (3. Oktober 2012)

Mit dem Gedanken zu spielen lohnt sich nicht, da kein Geld für den Spass. 

Wäre es vor zwei Jahren rausgekommen, hätte ich es anstatt des AM gekauft, mit dem ich aber mehr als zufrieden bin.


----------



## trailterror (3. Oktober 2012)

Der typ im vid sagt, dass auch ne 180er gabel möglich sei:

http://m.zapiks.fr/nicolai-2013-eurobike-2012.html

Es wird auch gesagt, dass ne 142/12 option fürs AC möglich sei.

Hier steht aber wiederum ganz klar, dass es die 180er option nicht gibt! Mit der geo umstellung, sinkt/steigt das tretlager um 9mm.

http://www.draillebike.com/Blog.asp?ItmID=14142&Title=Eurobike,+1er+retour+en+image+!

Hier steht auch, dass es die option aufn DM umwerfer geben wird! Man schreibt, dann wieder von falschen? LWinkeln (66,5/65,5)

Es bleibt dabei: immer wieder widersprüchligkeiten


----------



## raschaa (4. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Es bleibt dabei: immer wieder widersprüchligkeiten



so hält man die aufmerksamkeit auf sich 

ist doch ein alter pr trick, wobei ich denke es kommt eher aus dem "kreativen chaos" in qlf-tal oder von dem wunschdenken der N jünger...

abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (11. Oktober 2012)

Mann ..
WÃ¤ren die Teile ned so teuer wÃ¼rd ich mir glatt ein N kaufen. Aber verkaufe das mal einer Frau 4500+â¬ fÃ¼rs Bike.

So wird es nur ein Cheetah. Dieses non hydro dingens Design ist einfach Zeitlos SchÃ¶n bei beiden Herstellern.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## trailterror (11. Oktober 2012)

Musst deiner frau ja nicht alles verklickern 

Oder halt ein gebraucht helius 

Wann gibts eigentlich mal ion 16 neuigkeiten?

Endgültige geo...gabeloptionen...DM umwerfer.... Und fahrberichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (11. Oktober 2012)

> Oder halt ein gebraucht helius


 

Was ich bisher 'rausgefunden habe:

- 1.5 gegen Aufpreis möglich
- ISCG 05 möglich (weiß leider nicht genau, müsste aber sogar Standard sein...)
- Sattelstützendurchmesser bei M (und vermutlich aus S): 30,9
- Direct Mount ja oder nein noch nicht entschieden...

Angaben ohne Gewähr...


----------



## trailterror (11. Oktober 2012)

Wär ja auch total N unspezifisch wenn der kunde nur ein steuerrohr wählen könnte. 

Es sind doch grade auch die custom möglichkeiten die N ausmachen. Das muss man beibehalten.

Umwerfer: grundsächtlich aber umwerferkompatibel?


----------



## pfalz (11. Oktober 2012)

> Umwerfer: grundsächtlich aber umwerferkompatibel?



Yupp, so hab ich es verstanden...


----------



## trailterror (11. Oktober 2012)

Ok. Danke

DM würd ich begrüssen. Falls xx1 doch nicht ausreicht 

Wann redet man denn mal tacheles und gibt fakten preis? Weisst du wahrscheinlich auch net


----------



## Brickowski (11. Oktober 2012)

XX1 und vorne 1Fach mit 32er KB wär im Moment meine Aufbaustrategie....Das Helius behalt ich dann mit 2Fach vorne,dann haben beide auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung  

Naja bis Februar ist ja noch lange hin


----------



## pfalz (11. Oktober 2012)

In M angefragt: 2199 Euronen der Rahmen....

Jetzt müsst ich noch meinen FR-Rahmen loswerden, dann könnt ich bestellen....


----------



## trailterror (11. Oktober 2012)

Weisst de denn was konkretes bezüglich gebelmöglichkeiten?


----------



## pfalz (11. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich leider nicht nach gefragt. Bei mir muss die Lyrik mit 1.5 Gabelschaft weiter ihren Dienst tun, neue Gabel ist nicht vorgesehen im Budget....


----------



## provester (11. Oktober 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> In M angefragt: 2199 Euronen der Rahmen....
> 
> Jetzt müsst ich noch meinen FR-Rahmen loswerden, dann könnt ich bestellen....



Bezieht sich der genannte Preis auf den Standardrahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anjalein (12. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wann redet man denn mal tacheles und gibt fakten preis? Weisst du wahrscheinlich auch net



Zur Zeit wird der Rahmen noch auf Herz und Nieren geprüft und der Geometrie wird der letzte Feinschliff verpasst. David Graf war mit dem Ding ja vor einigen Wochen beim Lensecape-Shooting und grade ist es laut Facebook beim Endurorennen beim Roc d'Azur. 

Auf weitere Daten zum Rahmen bin ich auch sehr gespannt!!!!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Oktober 2012)

anjalein schrieb:


> Zur Zeit wird der Rahmen noch auf Herz und Nieren geprüft und der Geometrie wird der letzte Feinschliff verpasst. David Graf war mit dem Ding ja vor einigen Wochen beim Lensecape-Shooting und grade ist es laut Facebook beim Endurorennen beim Roc d'Azur.
> 
> Auf weitere Daten zum Rahmen bin ich auch sehr gespannt!!!!




Ich bete ja noch für einen zweiten, geringeren Federweg um die gute Tradition der Nicolai Bikes in diesem Sinne fortzusetzen, aber ich glaube was das anbetrifft ist der Zug abgefahren....


----------



## flight78 (14. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt sicherlich mehr leute die sich eher eine option zur federwegsvergrößerung wünschen. Macht auch sinn, denn so könnte das ion16 als enduro oder light-freerider aufgebaut werden. 140-150mm federweg würden dem rahmen einfach nicht gerecht werden, und den einsatzbereich zu sehr einschränken.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Oktober 2012)

flight78 schrieb:


> Es gibt sicherlich mehr leute die sich eher eine option zur federwegsvergrößerung wünschen. Macht auch sinn, denn so könnte das ion16 als enduro oder light-freerider aufgebaut werden. 140-150mm federweg würden dem rahmen einfach nicht gerecht werden, und den einsatzbereich zu sehr einschränken.




Das 16 steht ja für den Ferdeweg. Ich würde mir 140/160mm als Federwege wünschen. Zudem ein tieferes Oberrohr für technischere Passagen. Oder bin ich da schon wieder mal beim AM...


----------



## flight78 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde dir zum helius ac raten.


----------



## trailterror (14. Oktober 2012)

Flight und ich sind uns einig: 160 und 180 
Kauen wir das thema halt noch mal durch 

   @kalkhoffpink

Ich seh dich am besten mit nem Helius AM. Ein ausgereifter rahmen mit dem man (auch du/kleiner FW) ALLE freiheiten/möglichkeiten hat!

Von gediegenem Alpencross über das trailbike bis hin zum kleinen Downhiller!

WARUM hat man dieses bike mehr oder weniger geopfert. Ich vertseh's eigentlich immer noch net 

Das  was mich zum ion 16 so ein bisschen zieht ist, neben dem reiz wieder ein projekt zu haben , die optik der anderen umlenkung, das etwas längere oberrohr und vll noch die neue lagerung.....wobei ich im AM bisher null lagerungsprobleme hab...

Es hat für mich bisher aber auch zu viele nachteile ggü des AM's:

FW's begrenzung, FW's festlegung, zuu tief, oberrohr höher, sitzrohr sehr kurz....weiss auch net so recht ob mich der grössere radstand begeistern soll...

Aber was ist schon blasse theorie...testfahren müsste man es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flight78 (14. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Flight und ich sind uns einig: 160 und 180
> ...testfahren müsste man es


 
Mit minimal längerem sitzrohr und variablem federweg 160-180mm, würd ich das ion16 auch ohne probefahrt bestellen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Oktober 2012)

flight78 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir zum helius ac raten.



Das alte AC verträgt nur 150er Gabeln und das neue AC ist laut Vincent auf 34er Gabeln beschränkt. Somit fällts für mich raus.
Aber morgen hab ich endlich die AM-Probefahrt....

 @_flight78_

Was ist falsch mit dem Sitzrohr? Das "L" mit 450mm würde mir mit 189cm und 90er Schrittweite ganz gut passen. Ich hab im Moment 400mm!?
Wäre z.B. perfekt für ne 420er Reverb. Oder macht das Probleme mit der min. Einstecktiefe???


----------



## flight78 (14. Oktober 2012)

Mein aktueller XL am-rahmen hat 50,8cm sitzrohrlänge und die 41cm thomson ist gut 1cm über mindesteinstecktiefe, also 32cm ausgezogen, beim uphill. Sattel und pedale bauen dabei nicht besonders hoch.
Rein rechnerisch müsste man bei 95cm sl, mit einer 50,8cm sitzrohrlänge locker hinkommen. Ist aber nicht so, da sich bei einem flacheren winkel als 90°, aufgrund der neigung des sitzrohrs, einge cm in der horizontalen verlieren, bis die jeweilige auszugshöhe erreicht ist.

Nach meinem veständnis sind XL rahmen, bis auf ausnahmen, für fahrer zwischen 190-200cm gedacht. Bei einem sitzrohr kürzer als 50cm wirds vielen beim bergauffahren nicht passen, und nicht jeder möchte eine gravity dropper, shannon hardcore, geschweige denn bbb longscraper  fahren müssen.


----------



## provester (14. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Flight und ich sind uns einig: 160 und 180
> Kauen wir das thema halt noch mal durch
> 
> Ich seh dich am besten mit nem Helius AM. Ein ausgereifter rahmen mit dem man (auch du/kleiner FW) ALLE freiheiten/möglichkeiten hat!
> ...



+1

Verstehe die Marketingstrategie (sofern es überhaupt eine gibt) ehrlich gesagt auch nicht  

Da lässt man alle Pinion-Besitzer erst ein halbes Jahr länger auf die Rahmen warten, und teilt ihnen dann durch die Blume mit: "Schade, veraltetes Modell gekauft!" Von der Kommunikationsstrategie gelinde gesagt "verbesserungswürdig"

Man hätte einfach beide parallel weiter laufen lassen sollen und wenn die Kunden alle das ION16 wollen, dann kann man das AM immer noch langsam auslaufen lassen 

Die gesamte ION-Familie hat 2 Federwegsoptionen, das ION 16 plötzlich nicht - dabei hätte ich mir eben genau DAS gewünscht - ION 16 mit Option auf 180mm hinten und AFR-Unterrohr für 180er Gabel - die 160 zum touren und spielen, die 180 für´n Park...

Für mich ist es somit zu sehr "Nische" und fällt daher (bisher) raus - wird wohl doch wieder ein AM


----------



## VerdammteAxt (14. Oktober 2012)

provester schrieb:


> +1
> 
> Die gesamte ION-Familie hat 2 Federwegsoptionen, das ION 16 plötzlich nicht - dabei hätte ich mir eben genau DAS gewünscht - ION 16 mit Option auf 180mm hinten und AFR-Unterrohr für 180er Gabel - die 160 zum touren und spielen, die 180 für´n Park...



Genau das hätte ich mir auch gewünscht 
Dann wärs bei mir vielleicht auch mal ein Nicolai geworden


----------



## sluette (14. Oktober 2012)

provester schrieb:


> ...
> Da lässt man alle Pinion-Besitzer erst ein halbes Jahr länger auf die Rahmen warten, und teilt ihnen dann durch die Blume mit: "Schade, veraltetes Modell gekauft!" Von der Kommunikationsstrategie gelinde gesagt "verbesserungswürdig"
> 
> Man hätte einfach beide parallel weiter laufen lassen sollen und wenn die Kunden alle das ION16 wollen, dann kann man das AM immer noch langsam auslaufen lassen
> ...



was kann nicolai für die lieferprobleme der zuliefere von pinion? nicolai hatte zu dem zeitpunkt die rahmen fertig, vinc hatte damals doch bilder gepostet. und was hätte man damals bitte den kunden sagen sollen? _im feb 2013 kommt ein neues ION also wartet doch mit euren bestellungen? _
mag sich zwar altklug anhören aber nachdem vinc mal in irgend einem video über ein ION16 spekuliert hat, habe ich mir schon gedacht dass die tage des AMs gezählt sind (was ja noch nicht der fall ist da es ja noch parallel angeboten wird, allerdings ohne Entwicklung). ich finde das lineup jetzt stimmiger, die IONs als gravity bikes und die Helius linie als trail/touren bike.


----------



## anjalein (14. Oktober 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Das alte AC verträgt nur 150er Gabeln und das neue AC ist laut Vincent auf 34er Gabeln beschränkt. Somit fällts für mich raus.
> Aber morgen hab ich endlich die AM-Probefahrt....



Vielleicht kannst du dir ja ein Helius AC mit verstärktem Unterrohr bestellen, um mit 36er Gabel fahren zu können. Bisher war das so möglich.
Der Vorteil des 2013er AC ist auf jeden Fall die Optimierung auf leichte Luftdämpfer. Die bisherigen ACs gingen mit Stahlfederdämpfer meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser als mit Luftdämpfer.


----------



## provester (14. Oktober 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> was kann nicolai für die lieferprobleme der zuliefere von pinion? nicolai hatte zu dem zeitpunkt die rahmen fertig, vinc hatte damals doch bilder gepostet. und was hätte man damals bitte den kunden sagen sollen? _im feb 2013 kommt ein neues ION also wartet doch mit euren bestellungen? _
> mag sich zwar altklug anhören aber nachdem vinc mal in irgend einem video über ein ION16 spekuliert hat, habe ich mir schon gedacht dass die tage des AMs gezählt sind (was ja noch nicht der fall ist da es ja noch parallel angeboten wird, allerdings ohne Entwicklung). ich finde das lineup jetzt stimmiger, die IONs als gravity bikes und die Helius linie als trail/touren bike.



Habe nicht behauptet, dass Nicolai etwas dafür konnte, oder? Aber genau in Anbetracht der Lieferprobleme und der Tatsache, dass es wohl vorerst kein ION16 Pinion geben wird, war die Kommunikation eben "unglücklich" - immerhin legen die Pinionbesitzer eine Menge Geld an, warten dann (unverschuldet seitens N) und hören dann unmittelbar nach Auslieferung, dass ihre Rahmenform "altes Eisen" ist.. Warum diese Aussage? Man hätte ein ION 16 auch launchen können, ohne solche Aussagen und das AM einfach auslaufen lassen...

Stimmiger hätte ich das Lineup gefunden, wenn nicht wieder eine Lücke klaffen würde - mit dem ION 18 touren geht mehr schlecht als recht, mit dem ION 16 in den Park - naja, da wären mir 180/180 lieber... Und gerade die Verbindung beider Möglichkeiten haben das AM ja so erfolgreich gemacht!

just my 2 cents


----------



## trailterror (14. Oktober 2012)

"Unglücklich" triffts wohl am besten  

Ion: gravity
Helius: tour

Ist schon ne klare linie....ABER: wo ist nun die wollmilchsau


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Oktober 2012)

anjalein schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du dir ja ein Helius AC mit verstärktem Unterrohr bestellen, um mit 36er Gabel fahren zu können. Bisher war das so möglich.
> Der Vorteil des 2013er AC ist auf jeden Fall die Optimierung auf leichte Luftdämpfer. Die bisherigen ACs gingen mit Stahlfederdämpfer meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser als mit Luftdämpfer.



Das AC 2013 mit AM-Unterrohr ist dann aber nicht mehr weit vom Original-AM entfernt oder? Einziger Vorteil wäre dann noch die günstigere OR-Länge/Reach gegenüber einem L oder XL-AM für alle die wie ich zwischen den Größen liegen.


Für mich wäre die Lösung in Ordnung die IONs als Gravity Bikes und die Heliusse als Trail/Enduro-Bikes parallel weiter laufen zu lassen, aber wofür genau braucht man dann das ION 16? Als Gravity Bike holt man sich doch gleich das ION 18, oder? 180mm sind doch heute Quasi-Standard für Freerider.
Und für alles unter 180mm gibts das AM.
Ich hab immer noch nicht verstanden was das ION 16 konkret besser kann....

Die Wollmilchsau ist für mich nach wie vor das AM - es gibt nix vergleichbares am Markt das so vielfältig einsetzbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (14. Oktober 2012)

> wo ist nun die wollmilchsau



da hatte ich auf das Ion 16 gehofft  Aber der um 40mm längere Radstand zu meinem FR und das längere Oberrohr lassen mich nun doch wieder zweifeln...auch, ob es wirklich gut bergauftauglich ist...


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2012)

provester schrieb:


> .... mit dem ION 18 touren geht mehr schlecht als recht



bist du schon mal ein ION 18 gefahren oder woher weißt du das!?

Wenn du mit Touren aber meinst 50Km+ 2000hm+ hast du bestimmt Recht, vergleichst aber Äpfel mit Birnen


----------



## flight78 (14. Oktober 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> da hatte ich auf das Ion 16 gehofft  Aber der um 40mm längere Radstand zu meinem FR und das längere Oberrohr lassen mich nun doch wieder zweifeln...auch, ob es wirklich gut bergauftauglich ist...



Warum sollte ein größerer radstand die bergauftauglichkeit negativ beeinträchtigen? Das längere oberrohr erlaubt es, kürzere vorbauten zu fahren, kann da keinen nachteil erkennen.


----------



## flight78 (14. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Touren aber meinst 50Km+ 2000hm+ hast du bestimmt Recht, vergleichst aber Äpfel mit Birnen



Ohne den rahmen gefahren zu sein: bestimmt kann man mit dem rahmen ganz passabel touren/bergauffahren wenn es leicht aufgebaut, die gabel abgesenkt und die sattelstütze nicht zu weit ausgezogen ist.

Abgesehen vom rahmengewicht sind der sitzwinkel(nicht virtuell sondern tatsächlich), 150er hinterbau und 83er tretlager wohl ganz klar auf downhill ausgelegt. Klar kann man sich einen downhillrahmen mit superleichten teilen aufbauen, und wenn man nur wenig sattelstützenauszug benötigt und kleine füße hat, dann sitzt man bergauf auch nicht über dem hinterrad im sag oder stößt beim pedalieren mit den hacken am 150er hinterbau an.

Das Ion16 mit 18cm federwegsoption und eventuell verstärktem unterrohr wäre an der wollmilchsau mmn deutlich näher dran (sitzwinkel/hinterbaubreite/gewicht).


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2012)

flight78 schrieb:


> Ohne den rahmen gefahren zu sein: bestimmt kann man mit dem rahmen ganz passabel touren/bergauffahren wenn es leicht aufgebaut, die gabel abgesenkt und die sattelstütze nicht zu weit ausgezogen ist.



Jeder dem ich ein ION 18 verkauft habe ist begeistert von der Uphill Qualität des Rades. Das mit der Abgesenkten Gabel ist nach meiner Meinung Bike-Bravo Bullshit der sich leider in die Köpfe gebrannt hat und wir reden ja hier nicht über ein CC oder Marathon Baik 




flight78 schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom rahmengewicht sind der sitzwinkel(nicht virtuell sondern tatsächlich), 150er hinterbau und 83er tretlager wohl ganz klar auf downhill ausgelegt. Klar kann man sich einen downhillrahmen mit superleichten teilen aufbauen, und wenn man nur wenig sattelstützenauszug benötigt und kleine füße hat, dann sitzt man bergauf auch nicht über dem hinterrad im sag oder stößt beim pedalieren mit den hacken am 150er hinterbau an.



83mm Tretlager 150mm Hinterbau.... das dachte ich auch erst, dem ist aber nicht so, ich hab noch nie Probleme damit gehabt.

Und so sieht der Sattelstützenauszug aus wenn ich Bergauf fahre, keine Probleme 







flight78 schrieb:


> Das Ion16 mit 18cm federwegsoption und eventuell verstärktem unterrohr wäre an der wollmilchsau mmn deutlich näher dran (sitzwinkel/hinterbaubreite/gewicht)



Das denke ich auch, obwohl ich meine Sau gefunden habe 



pfalz schrieb:


> da hatte ich auf das Ion 16 gehofft  Aber der um 40mm längere Radstand zu meinem FR und das längere Oberrohr lassen mich nun doch wieder zweifeln...auch, ob es wirklich gut bergauftauglich ist...









Bis jetzt ist alles das Nicolai in die Hand genommen hat gut geworden, warum sollte es diesmal anders sein 
Warten wir es ab.


----------



## provester (14. Oktober 2012)

flight78 schrieb:


> Ohne den rahmen gefahren zu sein: bestimmt kann man mit dem rahmen ganz passabel touren/bergauffahren wenn es leicht aufgebaut, die gabel abgesenkt und die sattelstütze nicht zu weit ausgezogen ist.
> 
> Abgesehen vom rahmengewicht sind der sitzwinkel(nicht virtuell sondern tatsächlich), 150er hinterbau und 83er tretlager wohl ganz klar auf downhill ausgelegt. Klar kann man sich einen downhillrahmen mit superleichten teilen aufbauen, und wenn man nur wenig sattelstützenauszug benötigt und kleine füße hat, dann sitzt man bergauf auch nicht über dem hinterrad im sag oder stößt beim pedalieren mit den hacken am 150er hinterbau an.
> 
> Das Ion16 mit 18cm federwegsoption und eventuell verstärktem unterrohr wäre an der wollmilchsau mmn deutlich näher dran (sitzwinkel/hinterbaubreite/gewicht).



100% zustimm!

Das ION18 ist doch ideal um damit bergab die Kuh fliegen zu lassen, wobei man sich die Höhendifferenz im Vorfeld selbst "erstrampeln" kann. Als Allrounder ist es einfach zu spezialisiert...

Ich hab allerdings 2h Fahrt bis zum nächsten Park - daher brauche ich einen Allrounder, mit dem ich auch mal die Reserven für nen Parkbesuch habe - so wie ich das bis jetzt sehe:

ION 18 zu "dick" um für mich als Allrounder zu dienen
ION 16 zu wenig Reserven (sollten schon 180/180 möglich sein)
Helius-Reihe erst gar keine Park-Freigabe

Wenn das AM jetzt langsam stirbt, klafft bei Nicolai meiner Meinung nach eine Lücke - hatte mir diesbezgl. mehr vom 16er erhofft 

Vielleicht steckt auch Strategie dahinter - der Kunde braucht jetzt zwei Bikes


----------



## trailterror (15. Oktober 2012)

@provester & flight78

Hat egtl schon mal einer von euch bei N angeklopft wegen unserem wunsch ion 16  ?

Mal ne technische frage:

Wäre ein verstellbarer federweg (160-180) mit dem neuen excentric key überhaupt technisch realisierbar?
Oder ists entweder oder? Wobei man ja eh auch über den fw die geo verändert 

Z.bsp.: 160mm: 65,5-66' LW
            180mm: 64,5-65 LW

Wobei bei 160mm das tretlager  (zum touren) nicht zuuu tief kommen darf....
->so wäre es vermutlich einigen in der 180er dann wieder zu hoch...

Ein teufelskreis


----------



## flight78 (15. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> ...wir reden ja hier nicht über ein CC oder Marathon Baik



Gerade deswegen kann ein spanngurt oder ein auf federseite zwischen gabelkrone und achse/nabe eingespanntes, dünnes seil, wenn es längere zeit steil bergaufgeht, sehr angenhm sein. Auch wenn ich es nur selten mache weil es meist so steil nicht ist, ziehe ich das absenken dem sitzen auf der sattelspitze vor.


----------



## gruftidrop (15. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt muss ich doch auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben!

Leute, man kann nicht alles haben auf dieser Welt.

Ein Rad kann nicht gleichzeitig sehr leicht, sehr stabil,
sehr berggängig und extrem abfahrtstauglich sein.

Aber das gute bei N ist ja, daß sich jeder sein Rad
genau nach seinen ganz persönlichen Wünschen und
Vorlieben  aufbauen kann.

Auch ich trete mein Ion 18 mit flachem Lenkwinkel,
Boxxer - ohne Spanngurt - und Stahlfederdämpfer regelmäßig 
den Berg - oder auch zwei hintereinander - hinauf.

Das funktioniert prima. Natürlich fahre ich mit dem AM
leichter hoch. Beim Runterfahren ist es dann wieder umgekehrt.

Jetzt könnte ich natürlich das Ion 18 wesentlich leichter 
aufbauen  und den Lenkwinkel steiler einstellen.
Geht noch besser den Berg hoch,
macht aber beim Abfahren kaum noch Spass.

Das sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen, die natürlich
nicht allgemeingültig sind. Müssen sie auch nicht sein,
sondern meine Räder müssen ja schließlich nur mir selbst
gefallen und Spass machen.


Und Leute, probiert die Räder / Rahmen aus - bevor
ihr irgendwelche Vermutungen postet.

Bis bald im Wald
Gruftidrop


Ich hol schon mal Bier und Chips (ja ich weiß, es ist
noch etwas früh)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich stimme dir zu.

Das Ion 16 soll ein ziemlich spezialisierter Mini DHer sein.

Wenn hier die zahlreichen Wünsche berücksichtigt würden, müsste das Bike einen riesigen Bereich abdecken.

Dafür gibt es doch aber genug andere Modelle !?

Das Ion 16 ist kein Wollmilchwunder, dann hätte man ja auch das Helius AM nehmen können.


----------



## provester (15. Oktober 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir zu.
> 
> Das Ion 16 soll ein ziemlich spezialisierter Mini DHer sein.
> 
> ...



Wäre auch alles kein Problem, wenn nicht das ION16 das AM "ablösen" soll und dieses ausläuft.. Deshalb ja die ganze Aufregung ;-)


----------



## flight78 (15. Oktober 2012)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> Ein Rad kann nicht gleichzeitig sehr leicht, sehr stabil,
> sehr berggängig und extrem abfahrtstauglich sein.




Denjenigen, welche sich die möglichkeit für 18cm federweg am Ion16 wünschen, geht es doch wohl eher um den BESTMÖGLICHEN KOMPROMISS zwischen touren/bergauffahrbar und doch bergaborientiert. Das wäre mmn beim Ion16 (hinbterbaubreite/sitzwinkel/lenkwinkel) gegeben. Sowas suche ich schon seit langem. 

Verstehe auch nicht warum eine federwegsverstellung beim Ion16 unangebracht zu sein scheint, wo doch alle anderen Ions diese möglichkeit haben?


----------



## flight78 (15. Oktober 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Das Ion 16 ist kein Wollmilchwunder, dann hätte man ja auch das Helius AM nehmen können.



Mit 18cm federwegsoption wäre es aber genau das. Das helius am hat beispielsweise einen steileren lenkwinkel, flacheren sitzwinkel, höheren schwerpunkt, schmaleren hinterbau als das Ion16. Für mich alles nachteile gegenüber dem Ion16.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. Oktober 2012)

provester schrieb:


> ION 18 zu "dick" um für mich als Allrounder zu dienen
> ION 16 zu wenig Reserven (sollten schon 180/180 möglich sein)
> Helius-Reihe erst gar keine Park-Freigabe
> 
> ...




Wenn es nur um das offizielle geht, soweit ich mich erinnere hat das AM mit AFR Unterrohr Bikepark-Freigabe!!
Dann vorne 180mm und hinten 170mm das ist mehr als das ION 16 bietet..??!!!


----------



## trailterror (15. Oktober 2012)

provester schrieb:


> Wäre auch alles kein Problem, wenn nicht das ION16 das AM "ablösen" soll und dieses ausläuft.. Deshalb ja die ganze Aufregung ;-)



Genau Das ist der springende punkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (15. Oktober 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wenn es nur um das offizielle geht, soweit ich mich erinnere hat das AM mit AFR Unterrohr Bikepark-Freigabe!!
> Dann vorne 180mm und hinten 170mm das ist mehr als das ION 16 bietet..??!!!



???

AM=steilerer LW, Hinterbau nicht progressiv wie beim ION usw. UND es läuft aus - deswegen ja die Kritik am 16er

Im Mittelgebirge wo es ständig rauf und runter geht ist das 18er meiner Meinung nach nicht tauglich. Mit den 160/160 des 16ers ist's wieder zu wenig für'n Park (meine Meinung). Ergo: Lücke im Portfolio


----------



## anjalein (15. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hätte das Ion 16 lieber mit 160/140mm als mit 180/160mm. Dann würde der Rahmen nur wieder schwerer werden.
Meiner Meinung nach, kann man mit 160mm ALLES machen. Wenn nicht, sollte man vorher an seiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten und nicht nach mehr Federweg schielen. 
Warum sollte das Ion 16 ein Nischenbike sein? Mir scheint es eher ein Enduro zu sein, dass man für den Bikepark flacher und tiefer zu machen kann durch den Exzenter, ohne großen Aufwand. Ist doch super!


----------



## lakekeman (15. Oktober 2012)

provester schrieb:


> Wäre auch alles kein Problem, wenn nicht das ION16 das AM "ablösen" soll und dieses ausläuft.. Deshalb ja die ganze Aufregung ;-)



Ich denke eben nicht, dass das Ion 16 das Helius AM direkt ablösen soll.
Im Touren/AM Bereich sehe ich eher das neue AC.

Als bergaborientiertes Enduro / MiniDher das Ion16 und für alle die mehr wollen ist das 18er als Freerider ja da.

Die Aufteilung ist (für mich) schlüssig. Klar man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen, da jeder seine ganz eigene Nische bedient haben will.


----------



## trailterror (15. Oktober 2012)

@Anja

Ich denk auch, dass man mit 160 alles fahren kann. (Habs schon mal geschrieben): was ich mit 160 nicht fahr, fahr ich wohl auchmit 180 nicht

Aber

Ne bike attack z.b. fährt man mit 180 kraftsparender als mit 160.
Ähnlich park.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. Oktober 2012)

provester schrieb:


> ???
> 
> AM=steilerer LW, Hinterbau nicht progressiv wie beim ION usw. UND es läuft aus - deswegen ja die Kritik am 16er
> 
> Im Mittelgebirge wo es ständig rauf und runter geht ist das 18er meiner Meinung nach nicht tauglich. Mit den 160/160 des 16ers ist's wieder zu wenig für'n Park (meine Meinung). Ergo: Lücke im Portfolio




Mit 1,5er Steuerrohr und Angle Set -2 Grad bin ich auch da.
Fahre gerade das CaneCreek mit -1 Grad. Bislang alles Top!

Wie groß der Unterschied der Federwegskurve zwischen den beiden ist, weiß ich allerdings gerade nicht. Dachte aber bislang nicht, dass das AM zu den plüschigeren Bikes gehört, in sofern sollte es zumindest linear sein...


----------



## US. (15. Oktober 2012)

Das ION 16 hat keine 18cm-Option, weils technisch nicht möglich ist.
Das wurde in diesem Thread aber schon zigmal rauf- und runterdiskutiert. schaut mal auf die ersten Seiten; da hat ein user sogar Konzepte visualisiert.

Kurze Kettenstreben, durchgehendes Sattelrohr und tiefes Tretlager ist geometrisch unmöglich.
Da müsste man das Sattelrohr versetzen wie beim ION 18, was ursächlich aber fürs Mehrgewicht verantwortlich ist.
Übrigens sieht man die Grenzen gut beim Helius AM, das ein recht hohes Tretlager hat um überhaupt die 17cm Federweg zu realisieren.

Und auch die Forderung nach kurzem Radstand ist eine geometrische Unmöglichkeit, wenn gleichzeitig der Lenkwinkel flach sein soll.

Das ION16 ist schon ein guter Kompromiß und von AM bis Bikepark/DH mit reduziertem Federweg gut einsetzbar. 17cm-gabeln sollten aber unbedingt spezifiziert werden.

Wer unbedingt ein Tourenbike mit mehr Federweg einsetzen will, findet im ION18 das passende Gerät. Damit fahre ich "alles" von der Hausrunde bis hin zur großen Tour.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke US für dein fachwissen, immer wieder aufklärend 

D.h: 

- E.Key oder FW's verstellung, tiefes tretlager

Oder

- E.Key und FW's verstellung mit höherem tretlager



Dabei wären wir beim nächsten punkt: tretlagerhöhe  wobei ich ja ein zuu tiefes tretlager ab und an auch als störend empfinde


----------



## US. (15. Oktober 2012)

Zum Sitzwinkel:
Hier sieht man die Situation beim ION18:





Der entscheidende virtuelle Sitzwinkel ist nicht so flach wie immer dargestellt und beträgt rund 73,5° Der Auszug auf dem Bild beträgt immerhin 76cm.
Hier sieht man auch schön, daß das versetzte Sitzrohr die entscheidende Reifenfreiheit bringt, die erst große Federwege ermöglicht. Der Nachteil dieser Konstruktion ist nicht der flache Sitzwinkel, sondern das Mehrgewicht durch das aufwendige Anschlußstück am Tretlagergehäuse.
Zur Verstellung per Excenter:
Eigentlich sollte bei Verstellung des Federwegs, die Nullage der Schwinge nicht geändert werden.
Damit bleiben alle Winkel gleich. Beim ION18 ist das so gelöst, oder auch beim Excenter des Carver IBC-Bikes.
Das Problem ist dabei nur, daß das Hinterrad voll eingefedert näher ans Sitzrohr kommt und die Konstruktion das eben berücksichtigen muß.
Ich persönlich könnte gut mit längeren Kettenstreben leben, um mehr Federweg (z.B. 170mm) unterzubringen. Aber das scheint nicht mehrheitsfähig zu sein

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## flight78 (15. Oktober 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Das ION 16 hat keine 18cm-Option, weils technisch nicht möglich ist.
> 
> Kurze Kettenstreben, durchgehendes Sattelrohr und tiefes Tretlager ist geometrisch unmöglich.
> Da müsste man das Sattelrohr versetzen wie beim ION 18, was ursächlich aber fürs Mehrgewicht verantwortlich ist.




Hi, 
finde die erklärung schlüssig, aber der Ion18 rahmen bietet platz für 20cm federweg. Ein Ion16 mit optional 18cm federweg bräuchte diesen platz nicht und könnte daher auch ein weniger versetztes sitzrohr usw. haben. Mir persönlich hätte die möglichkeit für 17cm federweg hinten und, mit verstärktem unterrohr, freigabe für 18cm gabeln völlig ausgereicht und gut gepasst. Aber gut, wenn so ein rahmen nicht angedacht ist, solls halt nicht sein.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre ein ION 18 als DH Bike (203/203), vorher 182/182

im Sept. haben wir einen 3 woechigen Biketrip durch die USA gemacht! D.h. von AM Touren-Bike Park! Ich habe nicht lange ueberlegt und mir fuer diesen Trip mein ION 18 ausgesucht (obwohl ich auch gute trailbikes in der Garage habe) und dementsprechend das Bike meinen Freeride Trip angepasst:

Ion 18 (180U-Turn/182) COIL
2 fach Kurbel 22-36/34
Gewicht 16,4kg

wenn man nun mal das Mehrgewicht beiseite laesst, laesst sich das ION 18 in ALLEN Lebenslagen bergauf pedalieren, Ich habe meine Gabel nur einmal abgesenkt (wo es extrem steil wurde) ansonsten ist die Bergauf-performance des ION's sehr nahe an einem AM bike dran (ich besitze einige davon *-*)!!

- ich hatte nicht einmal das Problem das ich mit den fuessen an den Kettenstreben haengen bleibe (streife), ich habe Schuhgroesse 45
- Man braucht auch nicht auf die Sattelstuetze steigen wenns Berghoch geht! (ich bin ueber 180cm und Fahre ein L (mit M Sitzrohr)

und wie schon vom vorredner gesagt, man kann nicht alles haben, das der Radstand laenger ist, ist ja eindeutig, 65grad lenkwinkel = verlaengert ja nunmal den Radstand! ENTWEDER/ODER *-*

nach diesen (meinen) langen Bike-Trip, mit diesen doch sehr positiven Uphill Eigenschaften habe ich mich gleich entschieden ohne auch nur zu Ueberlegen, das ich mir das ION 16 zulegen werde, fuer mich wird dieses dann mein  AM/Freeride Touren Bike

ich sehe das auch so:

AC = CC-AM Bike
ION 16 = AM/Freerider-leichtes DH Bike
ION 18 = Freerider-DH Bike
ION 20 = DH Bike

fuer mich ist dort alles abgedeckt!!!! Natuerlich gibt es immer kl. zwischenraeume wo man noch eines reinstecken kann, aber fuer N muss es sich auch rechnen!

und natuerlich fuer die jenigen die nur ein (bzw. zwei) bikes besitzen, fuer die ist es da schwer, dort waere eine wollmilchsau, die alles abdeckt das perfekte, aber ich glaube darauf koennen wir noch lange warten lol!!

daher besitze ich auch fuer meine Einsatzgebiete die dementsprechenden Bikes, aber dieses ist natuerlich ein teures Hobby!!

Schlusswort = das ION 18 (auch wenn es nicht so ausschaut und auch die GEO daten etwas anderes sprechen) lesst sich dieses Bike mit dementprechenden Set-up SEHR gut Bergauf pedalieren, wie es aber mit einer Doppelbruecke auschaut kann ich nicht beurteilen!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (16. Oktober 2012)

Who needs more?


----------



## pratt (16. Oktober 2012)

flight78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> finde die erklärung schlüssig, aber der Ion18 rahmen bietet platz für 20cm federweg. Ein Ion16 mit optional 18cm federweg bräuchte diesen platz nicht und könnte daher auch ein weniger versetztes sitzrohr usw. haben. Mir persönlich hätte die möglichkeit für 17cm federweg hinten und, mit verstärktem unterrohr, freigabe für 18cm gabeln völlig ausgereicht und gut gepasst. Aber gut, wenn so ein rahmen nicht angedacht ist, solls halt nicht sein.



Finde ich auch!

 @Martin1508 mir ist an meinem 2008er AM der Lenkwinkel zu steil.
Eine ION Geometrie mit AM Gewicht finde ich gut. Ein etwas tieferes Tretlager ist auch nicht schlecht. 
Ich bin lange Zeit mit dem ION ST auch Touren gefahren, am Ende wurde es mir aber doch zu schwer und mir fehlte die Spritzigkeit.


----------



## schnubbi81 (20. Oktober 2012)

Was schlägt die werte Nicolaigemeinde denn als 142mm Hinterradnabe vor?
Mit Tune hab ich nicht so gute Erfahrung vor ein paar Jahren gemacht, in engere Auswahl kämen noch dt Swiss, Chriss King und evtl Across. 
Oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## pfalz (20. Oktober 2012)

Hope Pro II


----------



## Kunstflieger (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin zur Zeit am überlegen mein Helius FR gegen ein 16 zu tauschen.
Ich würde dann meinen Tricon FX1950 übernehmen. Da ist zur Zeit 135/12 drin aber 142/12 geht auch.


----------



## schnubbi81 (21. Oktober 2012)

Danke, Hope hatte ich auch noch im Hinterkopf.


----------



## lakekeman (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe von Nicolai jetzt die Aussage bekommen, dass standardmäßig keine Freigabe für 170er Gabeln (555er EBL) erteilt wird.

Der Rahmen sei so extrem leicht konstruiert, dass es technisch nicht möglich ist (reiner Enduro-Race Rahmen für 160mm).

Die Freigabe könnte man sich aber mit 150 Aufpreis für ein anderes Unterrohr erkaufen.

Gefällt mir leider gar nicht. 170er Gabeln sind doch in diesem Segment eigentlich der Standard.


----------



## gotboost (22. Oktober 2012)

Schade.


----------



## schnubbi81 (22. Oktober 2012)

Na ist doch Super, so leicht wie möglich, diejenigen, die es brauchen, nehmen das andere unterrohr. 
Die, die es nicht wollen, schleppen nicht unnötig Gewicht mit sich rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (22. Oktober 2012)

Hoch lebe das Helius AM  


150 tacken aufpreis


----------



## US. (22. Oktober 2012)

Damit ist wohl auch klar, daß der Rahmen niemals sinnvoll mit einer Totem kombiniert werden kann.
170er Option ist aber gut und sinnvoll, da die meisten Enduro-Gabeln eben 170mm haben.
Und das ION 18 hat weiterhin seine Berechtigung 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (22. Oktober 2012)

Ob die 2xx gramm ggü dem AM diese einschränkungen wert sind 

Was hat man vor? Testsiege in den kommerziellen bike heftchen

Ich bleib dabei. Für mich hinterlässt das quasi wegbleiben des AM's ne lücke


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ob die 2xx gramm ggü dem AM diese einschränkungen wert sind
> 
> Was hat man vor? Testsiege in den kommerziellen bike heftchen
> 
> Ich bleib dabei. Für mich hinterlässt das quasi wegbleiben des AM's ne lücke




Ich muss mich nur noch zwischen L und XL beim AM entscheiden, ION 16 ist als AM-Ersatz IMHO Mumpitz!...


----------



## trailterror (22. Oktober 2012)

Bist doch mittlerweile beide grössen gefahren, oder?


----------



## provester (22. Oktober 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich muss mich nur noch zwischen L und XL beim AM entscheiden, ION 16 ist als AM-Ersatz IMHO Mumpitz!...



Bin ja ähnlich größengeschädigt wie Du...

Konnte am Sonntag ausgiebig L (AM) und XL (Pinion mit Custom-Geo) testen - bei mir wird´s neben meinem jetzigen AM (in L) auf XL hinaus laufen...

In Sachen Gabelfreigabe erschließt sich mir der Sinn auch noch nicht so richtig - gibt doch mittlerweile fast nur noch 170er Gabeln 

Und 150,- Aufpreis für´n anderes Unterrohr, was beim AM noch kostenlos war  

Customrahmen sind ja auch "mal eben" 150,- teurer geworden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (22. Oktober 2012)

Was heiÃt Custom Rahmen sind mal eben 150â¬ teurer geworden ? 
Damit ist nicht Tailor gemeint oder ?


----------



## provester (22. Oktober 2012)

Doch. Laut der neuen Preisliste (hier im Thread gepostet) liegen die jetzt bei 750,- EUR Aufpreis...


----------



## vinc (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

das Helius AM ist nach wie vor bestellbar und verfügbar. 

Das ION 16 befindet sich noch nicht in der Serienproduktion.
Wir lesen hier natürlich weiterhin mit, dennoch waren nicht alle Entscheidungen aus der Vergangenheit unpopulär und völlig falsch.
Demnach denken wir natürlich darüber nach was wir wie machen.
Bitte macht euch nicht verrückt und vertraut auf unsere langjährige Erfahrung und das offene Ohr welches wir unseren Kunden und Interessenten schom immer entgegengebracht haben. 

Ein verstärktes Unterrohr kostet 150 Euro Aufpreis. 

Ein Maßrahmen (sprich Winkel - und Längenveränderung am Hauptrahmen) 730 Euro Aufpreis. 

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Oktober 2012)

vinc schrieb:


> das Helius AM ist nach wie vor bestellbar und verfügbar.



Die einzig richtige Entscheidung


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2012)

So isses

G.


----------



## trailterror (23. Oktober 2012)

fürs zu Wort melden Vinc!

Das Ion 16 bleibt wohl ein etwas 'spezialisierteres'. Den Wunsch gabs ja auch von Einigen!

Ich warte dann auf die Wollmilchsau, das Ion 17


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Den Wunsch gabs ja auch von Einigen!





und noch mehr Wünsche von denen die für den Fortbestand des Helius AM´s waren und  sind. 

nix schlägt ein  Helius AM...
 das habe ich am Wochenende gemerkt, als ich ein TFR zum testen da hatte.


----------



## pratt (23. Oktober 2012)

vinc schrieb:


> Ein verstärktes Unterrohr kostet 150 Euro Aufpreis.



Das Serienmäßig anzubieten oder ohne Aufpreis fände ich eine gute Sache!


----------



## schnubbi81 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich finds genau richtig so, Nicolai hat nunmal den Ruf von unkaputtbar, allerdings wusste auch jeder, dass das ganze seinen Preis hat, nämlich Gewicht. 
Um ein wirklich konkurrenzfähiges Raceenduro auf den Markt zu bringen, muss das Ding abspecken. 
Es gibt eben nicht die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die uns über den Alpencross begleitet und sich dann später in Wildbad durchs Steinfeld prügeln lässt, dabei nur 11kg wiegt und uns das Grinsen ins Gesicht treibt. 
Wie gesagt, ich finds subba, schön leicht, keine (unnötigen) Gussets und wer 180mm vorne braucht und in den Park will, zahlt 150 Aufpreis, die machen bei dem Bock den Kohl auch nichtmehr fett, auch wenn sich der Mehraufwand bei Nicolai meiner besch. Meinung nach, in grenzen hält und man da evtl zu Gunsten des Kunden Verhandlungsspielraum geben könnte. 
Ich will, wenn ich es mir aussuchen darf, das Gewicht nicht mit mir rumtragen, außerdem vertrau ich bei meinem Fahrstil und 68kg darauf, dass die Kiste eh alles mitmacht.


----------



## lakekeman (23. Oktober 2012)

Es geht nicht um 180mm (die in dem Frame auch unsinnig wären) sondern um 170mm, was nun mal die meisten "üblichen" Gabeln in dem Segment haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich korrigiere: "Wer bis zu 180mm fahren will". ;-)
Auch wenn Vinc und Co hier mitlesen, meint ihr, bei einer 170mm Gabel reißt euch der Rahmen, wo es mit 160mm nicht passiert wäre?
Nicht falsch verstehen, würde mich über die Freigabe auf 170mm auch freuen, will nur nicht xxxg mehr haben dafür. 
Das Ding hält sicherlich auch so schon länger als Marke so und so, auch wenn niemand gerne auf Garantieanspruch verzichtet.


----------



## trailterror (23. Oktober 2012)

Oder man bietet tatsächtlich 2 versionen des ion 16 an:

- eine gewichtsoptimierte tiefe, flache race maschine, wo der einsatzzweck klar definiert ist, und auf diesen ohne kompromisse zugeschnitten ist. 

- und eine wollmilchsau variante. Etwas schwerer, mit verstellbarem FW 160-180 (oder 170 fix). gabelfreiheit: 160-180. das ganze nicht ganz so tief, (auch tretlager, damit auch technische uphills besser möglich sind) LW 66' bei 160, 65 bei 180. sitzrohr etwas länger, oberrohr ein bisserl tiefer...

Why not??


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. Oktober 2012)

170mm machen Sinn, 180mm aber nicht mehr??....

Wie viel leichter als das AM war das "Race-Enduro" ION 16 noch mal?
Und wieviel bleiben übrig wenn man ein dickeres Unterrohr dran packt?
Scheint sich IMHO nicht zu lohnen, wenn man hauptsächlich aufs Gewicht schielt...???


----------



## SiK (23. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, hab das verpasst: was wird das ION 16 denn wiegen?


----------



## marco2 (23. Oktober 2012)

Es ist sicher ganz einfach: Nicolai arbeitet halt ausschliesslich mit konventionellen geraden Alurohren. Kein Hydoforming und (wahrscheinlich) auch keine x-fache Konifizierung. 

Obendrein haben sie den Anspruch, dass die Dinger halten sollen. Deshalb gibt es auch nur eine Freigabe für eine Gabellänge, die der Rahmen aushält. Werden die Kräfte größer, dann müssen dickere Rohre her und damit wird der Rahmen schwerer. 

Wenn man nun das ION 16 für längere Gabeln als 160 freigibt, dann wird es damit auch wieder wiegen, was das AM wiegt. Damit wäre der Gewichtsvorteil von 200 Gramm zum AM wieder hin.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. Oktober 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> Sorry, hab das verpasst: was wird das ION 16 denn wiegen?




Wenn ich nicht irre so ca. 200g weniger wie das AM.


----------



## marco2 (23. Oktober 2012)

Was einige sich zu wünschen scheinen, ist ein AM, auf dem ION 16 steht


----------



## provester (23. Oktober 2012)

@kalkhoffpink

Finde die ganze Diskussion inzwischen auch müßig und in Teilen drehen wir uns glaube ich im Kreis - hier hauptsächlich mit der Gewichtsersparnis zu argumentieren kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - wem´s vordergründig um das Gewicht, der holt sich doch eh schon jetzt ein Liteville o.ä. - 200g im Vergleich zum AM und dafür nur 160er Gabeln? Mir ist es wirklich Wurst, ob der Bock nun 14,3 oder 14,5 wiegt..

Was ich aber ehrlich ein bisschen unverschämt finde, ist, 150,- Aufpreis für etwas zu verlangen, was beim AM kostenlos ist


----------



## SiK (23. Oktober 2012)

provester schrieb:


> Mir ist es wirklich Wurst, ob der Bock nun 14,3 oder 14,5 wiegt..
> 
> Was ich aber ehrlich ein bisschen unverschämt finde, ist, 150,- Aufpreis für etwas zu verlangen, was beim AM kostenlos ist



Nö, da hat jeder eine andere Meinung. Mir ist Wurst, wenn es Aufpreis kostet. Das Gewicht nicht.

Nicolai wird hier sicher zeitig Fakten auf den Tisch legen, dann kann jeder für sich entscheiden, ob das Gerät zusagt oder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Oktober 2012)

Leute, die 10mm sind doch xxxxxxegal...
Baut einfach eine 170 Forke ein und geht Biken.


----------



## raschaa (23. Oktober 2012)




----------



## dr.juggles (23. Oktober 2012)

die neuen netten features vom ion 16 am helius am rahmen und alles wär tutti


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2012)

Edit: Mensch Dr.juggles was rutsch du denn jetzt da wieder dazwischen...tsss

G.


----------



## schnubbi81 (24. Oktober 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Leute, die 10mm sind doch xxxxxxegal...
> Baut einfach eine 170 Forke ein und geht Biken.



Wieso konnte ich es nicht so simpel auf den Punkt bringen?


----------



## NoStyle (24. Oktober 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Leute, die 10mm sind doch xxxxxxegal...
> Baut einfach eine 170 Forke ein und geht Biken.


Hoffentlich sieht Nicolai das auch so lässig, im Falle einer Garantieabwicklung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sieht Nicolai das auch so lässig, im Falle einer Garantieabwicklung ...



Wenn man bedenkt, das bei den offiziellen Toleranzen einer 160er Lyrik diese auch 165m haben kann und eine 170er auch nur 165mm Federweg haben kann, was bei der Einbauhöhe 1 zu 1  zu übersetzen ist, und mir dann noch Gedanken mach das mir der Rahmen zerbröseln kann, wegen den geforderten Einaumaßen, dann sollte ich erst garnicht aufs Rad steigen ohne es vorher genau vermessen zu haben

Und es wäre nichtmal Versicherungsbetrug es zu verschweigen

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Oktober 2012)

ich denke das die Anfragen nach einem ION 16 doch nicht so gross sind wie erwartet ?


----------



## raschaa (24. Oktober 2012)

ich denke hier ist auch gesunder menschenverstand gefragt. wer >0.1t wiegt und einen aggressiven fahrstil hat sollte sich das 2x überlegen. wer 70kg wiegt und meist geschmeidig unterwegs ist kann sich ja überlegen ob das risiko nicht recht überschaubar ist. hand aufs herz, wer von euch hat nicht schon das ein oder andere bike ausserhalb seiner eigentlich "spezifikation" betrieben? das ion16 wurde ja schließlich als "mini DH Bike" angekündigt....


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2012)

raschaa schrieb:


> ich denke hier ist auch gesunder menschenverstand gefragt. wer >0.1t wiegt und einen aggressiven fahrstil hat sollte sich das 2x überlegen. wer 70kg wiegt und meist geschmeidig unterwegs ist kann sich ja überlegen ob das risiko nicht recht überschaubar ist. hand aufs herz, wer von euch hat nicht schon das ein oder andere bike ausserhalb seiner eigentlich "spezifikation" betrieben? das ion16 wurde ja schließlich als "mini DH Bike" angekündigt....



Genau so isses
Außerdem ist die ganze Diskussion eh überflüssig, da man sich ja ein 170er Unterrohr dazu kaufen kann
...was ich wenn dann eh machen würde, da ich net auf Dellen im Unterrohr steh...könnt ich mir ja gleich ein LV kaufen


G.


----------



## NoStyle (24. Oktober 2012)

raschaa schrieb:


> ich denke hier ist auch gesunder menschenverstand gefragt. wer >0.1t wiegt und einen aggressiven fahrstil hat sollte sich das 2x Ã¼berlegen. wer 70kg wiegt und meist geschmeidig unterwegs ist kann sich ja Ã¼berlegen ob das risiko nicht recht Ã¼berschaubar ist. hand aufs herz, wer von euch hat nicht schon das ein oder andere bike ausserhalb seiner eigentlich "spezifikation" betrieben? das ion16 wurde ja schlieÃlich als "mini DH Bike" angekÃ¼ndigt....


Alles schÃ¶n, aber:
Ein Mini-DH-Bike, oder ein Enduro-Racebike, oder Ã¼berhaupt ein Bike was auch im Park bewegt werden darf/soll, wird aus "Leichtbau-GrÃ¼nden" in seinen AufbaumÃ¶glichkeiten beschnitten? Somit dann vielleicht auch in seinem Einsatzgebiet?? Zu umgehen fÃ¼r recht freche 150â¬ Aufpreis??? Ãber welches Rahmengewicht redet man denn am Ende bzw. seid wann muss ein prÃ¼gelfÃ¤higer Alu-Rahmen denn zwingend und deutlich sub 3 kg wiegen? Warum ist das bei Carver, Banshee und anderen kein groÃes Thema?

Dann doch lieber das oft fehlgeleitete "Nicoblei-Image" weiterpflegen, dafÃ¼r kann man an die Kiste alles ranschrauben was SpaÃ macht ...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Alles schön, aber:
> Ein Mini-DH-Bike, oder ein Enduro-Racebike, oder überhaupt ein Bike was auch im Park bewegt werden darf/soll, wird aus "Leichtbau-Gründen" in seinen Aufbaumöglichkeiten beschnitten? Somit dann vielleicht auch in seinem Einsatzgebiet?? Zu umgehen für recht freche 150 Aufpreis??? Über welches Rahmengewicht redet man denn am Ende bzw. seid wann muss ein prügelfähiger Alu-Rahmen denn zwingend und deutlich sub 3 kg wiegen? Warum ist das bei Carver, Banshee und anderen kein großes Thema?
> 
> Dann doch lieber das oft fehlgeleitete "Nicoblei-Image" weiterpflegen, dafür kann man an die Kiste alles ranschrauben was Spaß macht ...



Hehe...vielleicht sollten sie da ihre Marketingstrategie einfach ändern und es von vornherein 150E`s teurer verkaufen. Und dann noch eine Leichtbauvesion für 150 Euro billiger anbieten
Dann wären alle zufrieden und es wäre der erste Leichtbau der weniger jostet wie das Normale

G.


----------



## schnubbi81 (24. Oktober 2012)




----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Oktober 2012)

Kann mal jemand den Begriff "Mini-DH" näher definieren...!?!?
Was soll das denn sein? Ein Enduro das man auch "vorsichtig" mal zum DH verwenden kann? Schreien nicht alle Kunden beim Begriff DH direkt nach wenigstens 180er Gabeln?

Ich krieg das Bike nicht einsortiert.

- Wir haben ein ION 18 das sich scheinbar recht gut pedalieren läßt und beim DH in seinem Element ist.
- Wir haben bald das neue AC 2013 das sich jedoch nur mit 34er Gabeln zugelassen ist und dadurch ein reines AM/Tail-Bike bleibt.
- Wir haben ein Helius AM für alles dazwischen (Enduro) und mehr...

Soll das ION 16 irgendwelche verloren gegangenen Marktanteile sichern? Und das ganze noch zu lasten eines Winner-Bikes wie dem meistverkauften Helius AM..??
Meiner Meinung nach kann das ION 16 höchstens ZUSÄTZLICH das Portfolio der Marke erweitern für irgendwelche "Spezialeinsätze"
Oder es muss noch mal grundlegend überarbeitet werden mit direkt zwei Federwegen und dickerem Rohr. Bei einem "Mini-DH" sind +/- 200g doch echt Pillepalle.


----------



## raschaa (24. Oktober 2012)

ehrlich leute, ohne euch zu nahe treten zu wollen, wir reden doch von einem bike von dem im augenblick nur prototypen rumrollen, von dem es eine handvoll pics gibt, dessen geo daten als "proto" publiziert wurden und wahrscheinlich niemand hier schon in natura gesehen hat (eines der prototypen wohlgemerkt ) .....

ihr tut doch alle so als ob das bike schon völlig "verhunzt" wurde, dabei ist es noch gar nicht fertig. ich werds einfach abwarten und gucken wieviel vom fertigen Ion16 dann meinen vorstellungen entsprechen und kaufe es, oder eben nicht.... vllt. sogar ein AM


----------



## pfalz (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich finds super, so wie's ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (24. Oktober 2012)

Genau!


----------



## provester (24. Oktober 2012)

@ kalkhoffpink

+1 

rein betriebswirtschaftlich raff ich es immer noch nicht!? Was hat denn das AM so beliebt gemacht - ich kenne kein Bike von dem ich so viele verschiedene Aufbauten gesehen habe, die so unterschiedliche Einsatzbereiche abgedeckt haben - die Option mit AFR-Unterrohr machte dann die Aufbaumöglichkeiten noch vielfältiger.

Aber anscheinend verkaufen sich auf eine ganz spezielle Nische zugeschnittene Bikes so gut? Das Ion 14 ist also demnach ein Verkaufsrenner 

@ Vincent

Bitte einfach ein Ion18 "schrumpfen". Soll heißen: 

- 142er Hinterbau bei 73 Tretlager 
- vorne für 170er Gabeln optimiert (optional verstärktes Unterrohr, *ohne Aufpreis* - oder seid ihr plötzlich Apple??  )
- hinten 160/180mm Federwegsverstellung

Würde die (ION-) Produktpalette meiner Meinung nach konsequent nach unten fortsetzen. Und wem auf Dauer die Winkel zu "heftig" sind, der bleibt beim AM/AC.


----------



## trailterror (24. Oktober 2012)

Der thread hier wird so langsam zum echten klassiker  

Ich persönlich hab ja gar kein problem mit nischenbikes, im gegenteil; ist doch schön für diejenigen die sowas suchen 

Aber

Verstehen tu ichs auch nicht warum zur hölle DAS BIKE schlechthin in der palette, das Beliebteste, das vielseitigste, das meistverkaufte bike dafür weichen soll und WARUM es nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird

   @vinc

Könntest du vielleicht gründe nennen warum das AM auf der strecke bleiben soll, beziehungsweise, was euch am AM rahmenkonzept nicht mehr überzeugt

Danke,

Und grüsse nach lü


----------



## Kunstflieger (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich spiele zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken mein FR in Rente zu schicken.
Es gibt zwei MÃ¶glichkeiten fÃ¼r einen Nachfolger: Helius AM Tailor, Ion16 XL
Derzeit tendiere ich zum Ion da ich die 730â¬ Tailor Aufpreis zu heftig finde.

Das Ion16 hÃ¤tte eine Super Geo mir ist nur das Steuerrohr in der XL Version zu lang. Ich hoffe da Ã¤ndert sich noch was.

 @vinc: kann man das Steuerrohr in der XL Version nicht wenigstens ein bisschen kÃ¼rzen ? 
130mm wÃ¤ren perfekt aber 140mm wÃ¤ren schon mal ein Anfang.


----------



## der-gute (24. Oktober 2012)

dir is klar, das es ZS is?
damit hast du eine maximale Steuerrohrlänge inkl. Steuersatz von 145 mm

Edith: ok, scheinbar is es > 140 mm - das is echt lang


----------



## Kunstflieger (24. Oktober 2012)

Ist schon klar, ich fahre zur Zeit beim FR einen Work Components Winkelsteuersatz, das heißt 125mm Steuerrohr und integrierter Steuersatz.
Ist eine Super Höhe und würde dem SZ mit 130mm Länge entsprechen.


----------



## timtim (24. Oktober 2012)

raschaa schrieb:


> ehrlich leute, ohne euch zu nahe treten zu wollen, wir reden doch von einem bike von dem im augenblick nur prototypen rumrollen, von dem es eine handvoll pics gibt, dessen geo daten als "proto" publiziert wurden und wahrscheinlich niemand hier schon in natura gesehen hat (eines der prototypen wohlgemerkt ) .....
> 
> ihr tut doch alle so als ob das bike schon völlig "verhunzt" wurde, dabei ist es noch gar nicht fertig. ich werds einfach abwarten und gucken wieviel vom fertigen Ion16 dann meinen vorstellungen entsprechen und kaufe es, oder eben nicht.... vllt. sogar ein AM


----------



## bliz2z (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso sich einige hier über das ION 16 Konzept aufregen. Mit dem Trend hin zu Enduro Rennen ist es mit Sicherheit ein guter Schritt von Nicolai ein Bike zu bringen, welches nicht nur von der Geo sondern auch vom Gewicht auf genau solche Events ausgelegt ist.

Alle anderen Bereiche (FR Touren, AM, DH etc.) sind doch durch andere Modelle abgedeckt..

Bzgl. Gabel(länge): 80% der Leute werden entweder eine Fox 34/36 160mm, Deville 160mm oder Lyrik 160/170mm fahren. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass der Rahmen mit einem cm mehr oder weniger in der Einbauhöhe ein Problem haben wird. Viel mehr könnte das stabilere Unterohr für Leute sein, die etwas mehr auf die Waage bringen oder die das Rad wirklich im Bikepark prügeln wollen.

Ich bin ich mal gespannt auf die finale Geo und das Gewicht vom Rahmen. Evtl. würde es sogar Sinn machen, noch kurz vor Schluss, auf 650B zu wechseln .


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand den Begriff "Mini-DH" näher definieren...!?!?
> Was soll das denn sein? Ein Enduro das man auch "vorsichtig" mal zum DH verwenden kann? Schreien nicht alle Kunden beim Begriff DH direkt nach wenigstens 180er Gabeln?
> 
> Ich krieg das Bike nicht einsortiert.
> ...




sehe ich auch so. 

und   #755


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (25. Oktober 2012)

Dieses ständige Gelaber, Rumgenöle und akademische Hinterfragen um den Sinn und Einsatzzweck des ION 16 gehen langsam echt auf die Nerven. 
Erfreut euch doch am so toll funktionierendem Helius (bzw. kauft euch erst mal eins) und lasst den anderen die mit einem Ion liebäugeln die Vorfreude.


----------



## trailterror (25. Oktober 2012)

Ist doch begrüssenswert, wenn bürger sich gedanken machen 
Und wo würden wir hinsteuern, wenn man das hinterfragen lassen würde...

Die user fragen aus nem gewissen unverständnis heraus und haben den drang den schritt nachvollziehen zu können 

Du darfst dich ja auch am ion 16 erfreuen, wenns dir aufs mass zugeschnitten ist. Ich denk die freude will dir keiner nehmen


----------



## flight78 (25. Oktober 2012)

Das ist der erste Beitrag und gleichzeitig Threadstart:



chorge schrieb:


> Hab im ION 18 Thread das Thema bereits angekratzt, aber vielleicht findet sich hier in der Runde ja echter Zuspruch, so dass es diesen Wunschrahmen womöglich einst in Serie geben wird...
> 
> Ein ION 16 würde mich extrem freuen! Das ION 18 ist IMHO etwas sehr DH-lastig. Das ION 20/ST bewegt sich ja ebenfalls derzeit im 20cm FW-Bereich, und somit 100% auf Hardcore FR/DH - warum nun also nochmal ein Rad, welches im Prinzip diesen Federweg abdeckt? OK, es ist leichter, und somit handlicher - aber zur Freeride/Enduro-Waffe kann es so kaum werden. Zudem lässt sich ein 150er Hinterbau idR schlecht Kurbeln, was auch Nicolai biometrisch nicht ändern kann.
> Das Helius AM deckt zwar den Bereich bis 170mm ziemlich gut ab, aber irgendwie fehlt der nächste Schritt...
> ...



Viele haben sich genau so ein Bike wie vom Threadstarter beschrieben gewünscht und sind jetzt enttäuscht dass es nicht sein soll, wo es doch so nah dran ist, am Traumbike.  

Das als Gelaber und genöle abzutun ist schon ein bißchen unverschämt.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2012)

aka schrieb:


> (bzw. kauft euch erst mal eins) .




ich glaube du solltest ganz ganz still sein.


----------



## chorge (25. Oktober 2012)

Ganz ehrlich: ich hatte mir ja das Bike gewünscht, werde es aber NICHT kaufen! Warum?
1. Ich besitze inzwischen ein Cannondale Claymore, welches 1A ist
2. Weil ich es sehr schade finde, dass das Bike nur 16cm hat, und nicht wie die anderen IONs die Option auf +2cm mehr.
3. Weil mir ein schönes Gusset im Lenkbereich fehlt. OK - der Grubd zählt nicht wirklich! ;-)


----------



## trailterror (25. Oktober 2012)

Chorge...du bist an der ganzen misere hier schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Oktober 2012)

Claymore....*pffff*.....lieba Standard-Dämpfer....


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Chorge...du bist an der ganzen misere hier schuld


 
Nun sind endlich alle Dinge gesagt (Punkt)


----------



## chorge (25. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Chorge...du bist an der ganzen misere hier schuld



Tut mit jetzt fast leid...

Aber mal im ernst: das ION16 ist doch ein geiles Bike! Schade nur, dass man es nicht auf 18cm aufblasen kann! Aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch in einer v2... ;-) Ansonsten find ich das Bike 100% gelungen! Diese ewigen Diskussionen über Geometrien und Steuerrohrlängen bringt doch gar nichts... Jeder hat da so seine Vorlieben, und keinem kann man's recht machen. Ich finde zB ein langes Steuerrohr super! Das ION wird schon nicht soooo schlecht zu fahren sein... 
Also macht euch doch nicht verrückt!!


----------



## trailterror (25. Oktober 2012)

Hey, mein spruch nur nicht ernst nehmen 

Hau rein


----------



## geq (27. Oktober 2012)

Ach Jungs...
Ich habe mir genau so ein Karre gewünscht!
Endurotauglich, nicht so schwer, bergab geo, nicht zuviel Federweg!
Die vorläufige Geo entspricht exakt dem, was ich beim Am zu bemängeln hatte, obwohl das echt eine geile Karre ist!


----------



## geq (27. Oktober 2012)

P.S.
Um so weniger zu verstellen umso besser!
macht zwar mehr Leute unglücklich, ist dann aber wenigsten 100%.
Besser als 3 Einstellungen die irgendwo alle nur ein Kompromiss sind!
Und man am Ende immer mehrer Faktoren beeinflusst, als man möchte.


----------



## flight78 (27. Oktober 2012)

100%ig ist es dann, wenn es für einen selber passt. Da sind mehrere Einstellmöglichkeiten für Federweg und Geo das Gegenteil eines Kompromisses, eher die Möglichkeit es zu 100% auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse abzustimmen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wo liegt da der Nachteil?

Das funktioniert doch bei den anderen IONs sehr gut, oder nicht?


----------



## provester (27. Oktober 2012)

geq schrieb:


> P.S.
> Um so weniger zu verstellen umso besser!
> macht zwar mehr Leute unglücklich, ist dann aber wenigsten 100%.
> Besser als 3 Einstellungen die irgendwo alle nur ein Kompromiss sind!
> Und man am Ende immer mehrer Faktoren beeinflusst, als man möchte.



Was ist an mehreren Möglichkeiten nicht 100%ig? Durch die Federwegsverstellung ändern sich die Winkel nicht - welche Faktoren werden also negativ beeinflusst?


----------



## trailterror (27. Oktober 2012)

@gec

Die alleinige 160mm einstellung ist aber auch ein kompromiss


----------



## lakekeman (27. Oktober 2012)

Nee, bei einem festen FW kann der Konstrukteur die Eigenschaften des Hinterbaus (Kennlinie etc) exakt definieren.
Hast du eine Verstellung drin, ändern sich auch diese Eigenschaften (eventuell schlechter).

Also ich hab lieber eine exakt so gewollte 160er Einstellung als eine 157er und eine 169er, die beide nicht ganz ideal sind und wo man den Unterschied eh kaum erfühlen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (27. Oktober 2012)

Nochmal ein paar Gedanken von mir:

Mich machen eigentlich nur zwei Dinge stutzig. 
- Warum gehen im neuen Helius AC nur 34er, aber keine 35er Lyrik oder 36er Fox mit maximal 16 cm FW?
- Warum im ION-16 die Beschränkung auf Gabeln mit straighten 16 cm FW?

Das ION-16 ist doch richtig gut bisher, genau so wie es ist. Es bräuchte einzig die Gabelfreigabe für die inzwischen gängigen 170er Forken wie BOS, Lyrik und gut ist. Braucht es eine 180er Gabel? Nicht unbedingt, denn dafür gäbe es auch das ION-18, welches man mit kürzerem Dämpfer auch "downsizen" kann.

Braucht man verstellbaren Federweg oder Geometrie? Vielleicht, vielleicht aber auch nicht. Mein jetziges Bike bietet zwei Federwege - ich nutze seit Jahren nur noch einen, interessanterweise den kleineren, da dieser vollkommen ausreichend für fast alle Lebenslagen ist. Mein nächstes Bike bietet eine dreifache Geometrieverstellung - ich weiss jetzt schon dass ich nur zwei davon nutzen werde: die flachste und die nächst steilere.

Ich wage daher mal eine durchaus provokante Aussage:
*Vielleicht sollte Nicolai diese ganzen Federwegs-Verstellmöglichkeiten einfach ad Acta legen!*

Konkret: Alle IONs auf den entsprechenden Federweg festlegen, auch bezüglich Gabel, dann herrscht Klarheit und ausreichende Trennung in der gravity-orientierten ION-Familie. ION-20 für DH, ION-18 für FR, ION-14 für 4X/Slope und ION-16 für Enduro/Trail.
Zwei bis vier mögliche Federwege sind schön zu haben, wenn man die (nach meiner Erfahrung) nicht nutzt aber sinnbefreit. Dann lieber nur einen der richtig gut funktioniert. Eine 2-fach Geoverstellung, wenn es denn sein muss, fürs Feintuning und gut ist. Dann wäre das ION-16 z.B. das abfahrtsorientierte Endurobike, im steileren Winkel durchaus tourentauglich. Wenn man im Helius AC alle gängigen 16 cm Gabeln verbauen könnte, wäre das das tourenorientierte Endurobike. Zusätzlich wäre die Helius-Familie klar definiert und der zukünftige Verlust des almighty AM verschmerzbar.

Bin ich ne Drecksau? Na wer weis das schon 

Yours truly
NoStyle


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Oktober 2012)

Die Sache mit nur einer Dämpferaufnahme sehe ich auch nicht mehr als Problem an. Beim Helius FR habe ich auch nur 167mm Fix und da hat niemand gemeckert.

Wie oft schraubt ihr am AM den Dämpfer um ? 
Ich bin in der Vergangenheit beim GB2 immer den kurzen FW gefahren, beim M-Pire immer 200mm, beim Virus immer 130mm, beim AFR 197mm 

Ich hatte nie das verlangen was zu ändern


----------



## pfalz (27. Oktober 2012)

Und ich dachte schon, ich wär der Einzige, der nie am Federweg rumgefuddelt hat...

Ion 16 ist bestellt


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Oktober 2012)

Feste Federwege sind wunderbar für Menschen die 3 Bikes im Keller haben. Für jeden Einsatzzweck eines. Wenn man aber nur ein Bike haben kann/möchte ist es durchaus eine sinnvolle Erfindung.
Nicolai schreibt selbst in Ihrem Katalog, dass es Menschen gibt, die im kleineren Federweg "schneller" sind. Hier ist natürlich nur 158mm und 171mm gemeint. Die anderen beiden nutzt anscheinend keiner. Was aber wohl nicht an der Nutzbarkeit an sich liegt, sondern daran, dass es eben zumeist als reines Enduro eingesetzt wird und nicht als direktes Trail-Bike mit Streckenrückmeldung....

Was die neuen Bikes anbelangt ist es ja so, dass:

1. Man das neue AC angeblich auch mit AM Unterrohr haben kann für ALLE 160er Gabeln

2. Das ION 16 eh noch nicht fix ist und bis zum Tag X durchaus noch mit Gussets vorne und/oder direkt dem dickeren Unterrohr für 170mm ausgerüstet werden *könnte.*

Es gibt also noch Optionen, nur eben keine 4 Federwege mehr.


----------



## geq (27. Oktober 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Nee, bei einem festen FW kann der Konstrukteur die Eigenschaften des Hinterbaus (Kennlinie etc) exakt definieren.
> Hast du eine Verstellung drin, ändern sich auch diese Eigenschaften (eventuell schlechter).
> 
> Also ich hab lieber eine exakt so gewollte 160er Einstellung als eine 157er und eine 169er, die beide nicht ganz ideal sind und wo man den Unterschied eh kaum erfühlen wird.



genau!
Und ich denke mit 160mm ist man schon breit aufgestellt....


----------



## trailterror (27. Oktober 2012)

Es kommt wie es kommt 

Ich will einfach nur noch KLARHEIT!!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Es kommt wie es kommt
> 
> Ich will einfach nur noch KLARHEIT!!



Müssen wir uns wohl noch etwas gedulden bis Nicolai zu ende "gefeilt" hat und die schlußendlichen Fakten vorliegen...

Konnte heute das ION 16 beim BikeBauer zumindest mal angrapschen......RAW ist schon ne schöne "Farbe"...


----------



## trailterror (27. Oktober 2012)

Konnte mans net probefahren??


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Konnte mans net probefahren??



Nope, war verboten, der Prototyp könnte sonst auseinanderfallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Oktober 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Feste Federwege sind wunderbar für Menschen die 3 Bikes im Keller haben. Für jeden Einsatzzweck eines. Wenn man aber nur ein Bike haben kann/möchte ist es durchaus eine sinnvolle Erfindung



Da gebe ich dir recht, aber dafür gibt es ja sowohl das ION18 ( was ich auch hätte, wenn ich nicht zwei Bikes besitzen würde ) als auch ein Helius AM und ein Helius AFR.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Oktober 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht, aber dafür gibt es ja sowohl das ION18 ( was ich auch hätte, wenn ich nicht zwei Bikes besitzen würde ) als auch ein Helius AM und ein Helius AFR.




Ganz Deiner Meinung, aber dann plädiere ich dafür, dass das AM auch als Wollmilchsau im Programm verbleibt...that´s all...


----------



## pratt (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte dreimal lieb Bitte, Bitte gesagt und da durfte ich es mal auf dem Platz ausrollen.
Von dem was ich in Ratingen rausgehört habe, wird es nicht mehr (wesentlich) verändert.
Irgendwo habe ich aufgeschnappt, dass sich die 160 mm Federweg im ION16 nach mehr anfüllen sollen als im Helius AM.
Leider soll das ION16-Pinion erst auf der Eurobike 2013 vorgestellt werden.
Das ION16-Pinion ist mein Favorit und würde ich momentan nach erscheinen sofort bestellen. 
Bis dahin muss ich dann noch mein 2008er Helius AM mit für mich etwas zu steilem Lenkwinkel nutzen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Oktober 2012)

pratt schrieb:


> Ich hatte dreimal lieb Bitte, Bitte gesagt und da durfte ich es mal auf dem Platz ausrollen.
> Von dem was ich in Ratingen rausgehört habe, wird es nicht mehr (wesentlich) verändert.
> Irgendwo habe ich aufgeschnappt, dass sich die 160 mm Federweg im ION16 nach mehr anfüllen sollen als im Helius AM.
> Leider soll das ION16-Pinion erst auf der Eurobike 2013 vorgestellt werden.
> ...



Das ist halt der Nachteil von den 1 1/8-"Kindersteuerrohren"...
Ich werd ins AM direkt ein CC Angle Set mit -1 Grad reinpacken und fertig ist das Do-it-All-Bike.

Dass sich das ION 16 nach mehr Federweg anfühlt hab ich von Thomas auch gehört, außerdem ist die Chance hoch, dass vorne noch Gussets dran kommen. Wäre zumindest mein Wunsch für die typische Nicolai-Optik....wird dann bestimmt ein cooler Flitzer.


----------



## lakekeman (28. Oktober 2012)

-1° kriegst du auch in Kindersteuerrohre


----------



## trailterror (28. Oktober 2012)

Danke an alle für die weiteren infos...

  @pratt

Wie hat sich das draufsitzen denn so angefühlt?


Keiner bilder gemacht?


Na dann...ich bin mal gespannt wie das neue steuerrohr mit den gussets für ein bild abgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Oktober 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> -1° kriegst du auch in Kindersteuerrohre



Das mag sein, aber das 1,5er hat noch Luft nach oben und die Gussets haben einfach mehr Raum sich zu entfalten...


----------



## pratt (29. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wie hat sich das draufsitzen denn so angefühlt?



Schwer zu sagen, es fühlte sich anders an als das AM-Pinion vom Bikebauer, welches ich vorher auf einer Tour testen konnte.
Es fühlte sich nicht fremd oder negativ an.


----------



## pratt (29. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Keiner bilder gemacht?



Bilder vom ION16 Prototypen gibt es eigentlich schon genug ...




Es sind noch welche in meinem Album.


----------



## trailterror (29. Oktober 2012)

pratt schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, es fühlte sich anders an als das AM-Pinion vom Bikebauer, welches ich vorher auf einer Tour testen konnte.
> Es fühlte sich nicht fremd oder negativ an.





Kannst du das "anders" präzisieren?


----------



## pratt (29. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Kannst du das "anders" präzisieren?



Nein!
Nicht Negativ, nicht ungewohnt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. Oktober 2012)

pratt schrieb:


> Nein!
> Nicht Negativ, nicht ungewohnt.




Leider hatte ich nicht die Gelegenheit drauf zu sitzen oder ich hab nicht genug gebettelt. Hatte den Eindruck im Sitzen auf dem AM etwas weit hinten zu sitzen und durch den kurzen Reach im Stehen etwas weit vorne. Ist das ION 16 da ausgewogener/mittiger?


----------



## pratt (30. Oktober 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hatte den Eindruck im Sitzen auf dem AM etwas weit hinten zu sitzen und durch den kurzen Reach im Stehen etwas weit vorne. Ist das ION 16 da ausgewogener/mittiger?



Darauf habe ich nicht geachtet. Ich fahre sonnst ION ST und Helius AM, ich denke darum fühlte es sich für mich nicht fremd an.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Oktober 2012)

Frank Schneider Freeride Ausgabe 4/11
------------------------------------------------------------------

"Durch den technischen Fortschritt nähern wir uns der Idealvorstellung 
"Ein Bike für alles " schon an. Dank entsprechender Computerprogramme schafft man es , 
das Optimum aus Rahmen herauszukonstruieren, was Gewicht und Haltbarkeit betrifft.
Ich selbst fahre alles fast nur noch mit meinem Nicolai Helius, als einem Enduro. 
Doch wenn ich damit dann einen höheren Drop springe, muss wirklich alles passen. 
Viele Fehler verzeiht so ein Bike nicht.
Daher wird es immer Leute geben, die ein massives, robustes Bike wollen.
Big Bikes bieten viel mehr Reserven,  denn ein schweres Bike fliegt stabiler und liegt bei hohem Speed viel besser in der Bahn.
Zusätzlich kann jeder Zentimeter Federweg, den man mehr hat, vor einem Überschlag bewahren.
Das gibt einem Wochenend - Freerider bei Bikepark - Einsätzen und Stunts mehr Sicherheit und damit mehr Spaß"
------------------------------------------------------------------


das ist eine Aussage aus dem eigenen Haus.   plausibel und verständlich...  wie ich finde


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Frank Schneider Freeride Ausgabe 4/11
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Durch den technischen Fortschritt nähern wir uns der Idealvorstellung
> ...




Hey Artur, schönes "Zitat".

Für mich persönlich sind diese beiden Videos von der Nicolai-Seite ja immer noch Reverenz für das was ein Bike für mich persönlich können muss - nein, ich meine nicht die AMT 1-3.

*Das hier steht für die Kategorie Klettereigenschaften, Wendigkeit und Handling:*

[ame="http://vimeo.com/19473065"]Magdeburger Weg on Vimeo[/ame]


*Das hier für die Kategorie Bergab-Performance, Sprünge und allgemein Stabilität:*

[ame="http://vimeo.com/19474491"]4C°, REGEN UND STURM on Vimeo[/ame]


Wer hier mehr braucht und zusätzlich mit dem Bike noch 2m Drops machen möchte braucht eben ein ION 18, das dann zu lasten der ersten Kategorie geht.

*Diese beiden Strecken im Video möchte ich mit dem ION 16 sehen und dann von Schneidi wissen was es hier besser macht.*


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Oktober 2012)

der Magdeburger Weg ist für mich ne krasse DH Strecke. !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> der Magdeburger Weg ist für mich ne krasse DH Strecke. !




Der Video-Schnitt suggeriert aber anderes und zeigt eben recht gut wie agil und kletterfreudig das AM ist. Das zweite Video ist da wesentlich downhilliger.

Wer die Strecken kennt, mag das anderes sehen, ich kenne sie nicht und orientiere mich nur am Video....


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (30. Oktober 2012)

Aber eigentlich war das bike im 2ten Video total überfordert. Die Gabel war ständig am durchschlagen. Der Typ ist aber skilltechnisch aber echt top. Nur einen fullface vermisse ich an seinem Kopf. Ich als Familinvatter würde mir sowas nicht ohne fullface und nackbrace zu trauen.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Oktober 2012)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich war das bike im 2ten Video total überfordert. Die Gabel war ständig am durchschlagen. Der Typ ist aber skilltechnisch aber echt top. Nur einen fullface vermisse ich an seinem Kopf. Ich als Familinvatter würde mir sowas nicht ohne fullface und nackbrace zu trauen.
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060



was laberst du da... ?  der Typ im Video ist selber Fam.Vater und weiss was er tut.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Oktober 2012)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich war das bike im 2ten Video total überfordert. Die Gabel war ständig am durchschlagen. Der Typ ist aber skilltechnisch aber echt top. Nur einen fullface vermisse ich an seinem Kopf. Ich als Familinvatter würde mir sowas nicht ohne fullface und nackbrace zu trauen.
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060




Das durchschlagen hast Du dann "ständig" bei den Zeitlupen 1:38 und 2:40 gesehen?? Ich würde ja sagen die wurde recht genau am Grenzbereich gefahren, wie es sich für einen Profi eben gehört...
Zudem hat die Gabeleinstellung ja erst mal nix mit dem Bike an sich zu tun - das ION 16 mit der gleichen Gabel hätte nix anderes ergeben - das Knoff Hoff des neuen Bikes liegt ja auch in der Hauptsache am Hinterbau...


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## pratt (30. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Schneidis AM



Die Zugverlegung für die Sattelstütze durch das Sattelrohr habe ich so aber auch noch nicht gesehen


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Oktober 2012)

sieht nur so aus


----------



## c_w (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich frag mich nur, was das AM hier soll?
Kann man sich nicht einfach hier weiter normal ueber das ION 16 unterhalten? Es meinetwegen auch sehr kritisch diskutieren?

Aber dieses staendige rumgenoergel "ich hab ein AM und das AM ist viel geiler und jetzt kommen die mit dem ION16 an und wollen das AM ersetzen und das AM ist eh viel geiler und... bla" geht mir schon tierisch auf die Kloetze.

Nicolai schiesst seinen am besten laufenden Rahmen nicht einfach so in den Wind... aber Nicolai ist ne kleine Firma und kann nicht gleichzeitig an X Rahmen entwickeln. Und wenn sie sich dann dafuer entscheiden, dass tolle AM so zu lassen wie es ist (und ich bin mir sicher, dass man es noch mehrere Jahre lang bestellen koennen wird) und einen neuen, progressiveren Rahmen zu entwickeln, dann gehoert das zu den Eigenheiten von Nicolai.

Mal davon abgesehen spielt bei Schneidi das Rad dann wiederum doch eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, das sollte spaetestens seit der Megavalanche klar sein. Da ist einfach genug Skill da.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Oktober 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur, was das AM hier soll?
> Kann man sich nicht einfach hier weiter normal ueber das ION 16 unterhalten? Es meinetwegen auch sehr kritisch diskutieren?
> 
> Aber dieses staendige rumgenoergel "ich hab ein AM und das AM ist viel geiler und jetzt kommen die mit dem ION16 an und wollen das AM ersetzen und das AM ist eh viel geiler und... bla" geht mir schon tierisch auf die Kloetze.





ok bitte entschuldige,- hab´s aus meinem beitrag gelöscht... aber bitte heul du nicht auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Oktober 2012)

Nur die Ruhe Jungs, dass hier ab und zu ein etwas rauher Wind weht, wissen wir glaube ich zur Genüge - das muss man halt einstecken...
Allerdings hab ich das beim ersten mal gucken auch gedacht, dass ICH bei der Aktion auch FullFace tragen würde. Schneidi ist zwar ein Weltklassefahrer, aber bei den Bedingungen trotzdem leicht fahrlässig - gerade als Vater.

Aber Schwamm drüber, *es geht ja um das Potential des AM-Rahmens im Vergleich zum ION 16.*
Bzw. der Vergleich wird ja nur fällig weil das ION 16 das AM ersetzen soll. Deshalb wäre es spanned das ION 16 auf diesen Strecken zu erleben und das Fazit des "Profis" dazu zu hören.

Mit welchem Equipment soll man das fahren wenn das AM weg ist? Mit dem neuen AC oder dem ION 16? Und leisten die hier das Gleiche?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Oktober 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Aber dieses staendige rumgenoergel "ich hab ein AM und das AM ist viel geiler und jetzt kommen die mit dem ION16 an und wollen das AM ersetzen und das AM ist eh viel geiler und... bla" geht mir schon tierisch auf die Kloetze.
> 
> Nicolai schiesst seinen am besten laufenden Rahmen nicht einfach so in den Wind... aber Nicolai ist ne kleine Firma und kann nicht gleichzeitig an X Rahmen entwickeln. Und wenn sie sich dann dafuer entscheiden, dass tolle AM so zu lassen wie es ist (und ich bin mir sicher, dass man es noch mehrere Jahre lang bestellen koennen wird) und einen neuen, progressiveren Rahmen zu entwickeln, dann gehoert das zu den Eigenheiten von Nicolai.



Nun wenn *DU* keine Probleme damit hast ist es ja gut. Aber versetz Dich z.B. mal in *MEINE* Lage. Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines Nicolai Rahmens. Das Potential des AM scheint klar, und ich wollte zuschlagen - aber nun soll es ersetzt werden. *ICH* muss mir nun überlegen ob ich das Projekt Helius AM aufgebe und stattdessen auf das "bessere" ION 16 warte. Dazu müßte ich aber wissen was das ION 16 besser kann. Ist doch eine legitime Frage, oder?

Du darfst mir auch gerne eine Platform empfehlen wo ich diese Frage stellen kann....denn das wäre alles nicht nötig, wenn das AM im Programm bliebe. Entwickeln muss man da ja nix mehr...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2012)

Fahrlässig ist eher, wenn man meint auf den Trail hier einen Fullface und so ein Nackending zu brauchen und fährt ihn dennoch

Der Rest paßt sich den Trail in seiner Fahrweise an, weil passieren kann immer und überall was...und in der Regel passierts nicht auf solchen Wegen.

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Oktober 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Nicolai schiesst seinen am besten laufenden Rahmen nicht einfach so in den Wind... aber Nicolai ist ne kleine Firma und kann nicht gleichzeitig an X Rahmen entwickeln. Und wenn sie sich dann dafuer entscheiden, dass tolle AM so zu lassen wie es ist (und ich bin mir sicher, dass man es noch mehrere Jahre lang bestellen koennen wird) ....
> 
> 
> Word. Ich denke, dass auch kaufmännische Entscheidungen eine Rolle spielen (Lagerhaltung, Kapazitäten, Einkauf etc). Nicolai kann noch so abgefahren sein, unterm Strich ist es eine GmbH, die auf Profit ausgerichtet ist. Nicht in dem Maße wie andere Bike Companies aber auch hier soll was übrig bleiben. Und, die Aussage auf den Traildays beim Bikebauer ist, dass der AM nicht von heute auf morgen sterben wird.
> ...


----------



## c_w (30. Oktober 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Nun wenn *DU* keine Probleme damit hast ist es ja gut. Aber versetz Dich z.B. mal in *MEINE* Lage. Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines Nicolai Rahmens. Das Potential des AM scheint klar, und ich wollte zuschlagen - aber nun soll es ersetzt werden. *ICH* muss mir nun überlegen ob ich das Projekt Helius AM aufgebe und stattdessen auf das "bessere" ION 16 warte. Dazu müßte ich aber wissen was das ION 16 besser kann. Ist doch eine legitime Frage, oder?
> 
> Du darfst mir auch gerne eine Platform empfehlen wo ich diese Frage stellen kann....denn das wäre alles nicht nötig, wenn das AM im Programm bliebe. Entwickeln muss man da ja nix mehr...


Ich hab ja auch nix dagegen, dass man die beiden Rahmen vergleicht und sich ueberlegt, welcher besser zu einem passt. Ab es nervt halt, wenn das ins Genoergel abgleitet.

Und was heisst bei Nicolai schon Programm. Du wirst den AM Rahmen noch mehrere Jahre bestellen koennen und auch Ersatzteile bekommen usw., da bin ich mir sehr sehr sicher.
Es sind in den letzten Jahren schon so einige Rahmen offiziell aus dem Programm genommen worden, und die kann man immer noch ordern.

Mal davon abgesehen, dass das AM ja noch nichtmal raus ist. Es wurde nur angekuendigt, dass das ION16 das AM ersetzen soll... aber wann genau das sein wird?

PS: Schneidi faehrt das ganze im Zweifelsfall auch mit dem Argon AM ;-)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Oktober 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Und was heisst bei Nicolai schon Programm. Du wirst den AM Rahmen noch mehrere Jahre bestellen koennen und auch Ersatzteile bekommen usw., da bin ich mir sehr sehr sicher.....Mal davon abgesehen, dass das AM ja noch nichtmal raus ist. Es wurde nur angekuendigt, dass das ION16 das AM ersetzen soll... aber wann genau das sein wird?



Dass das AM noch eine ganze Weile weiter läuft habe ich auch so verstanden. Ich hab auch keine Sorge, dass ich in 6 Monaten kein AM mehr bekomme.
Es geht darum JETZT in ein Helius AM zu investieren oder noch eine Weile auf ein vermeintlich besseres "New-School"-Bike, zu warten...

Und dass Schneidi die Tracks auch auf nem Rennrad runter kommt ist mir klar, es geht ja darum, was das Bike für Otto-Normal-Biker bringt, denn die "Thread-Starter" haben sich scheinbar unter dem ION 16 auch was anderes erhofft?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (30. Oktober 2012)

Wir brauchen hier endlich mal definitive daten und vieeel wichtiger noch:
Fahrberichte


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Oktober 2012)

Auf Fahrberichte müssen wir sicher noch wenigstens 3-4 Monate warten, bis aus dem Prototyp ein Serienmodell geworden ist....also AM-Projekt aufschieben...

Ich bin erst mal raus hier....Bühne frei für ION 16 Tech-Talk....


----------



## trailterror (30. Oktober 2012)

Es müssten mal die leute plaudern, welche den prototypen schon gefahren sind 

Oder

Von offizieller seite könnte man mal statements zum fahrbetrieb kundtun und den einsatzzweck (im vergleich zum Helius AM) mehr oder weniger genau definieren.

Gern wüsst ich auch was mit dem ion 18 geschieht....sind da vielleicht irgendwelche änderungen in näherer zukunft geplant (tretlagergehäusebreite, steckachse....??)


----------



## c_w (30. Oktober 2012)

So ist halt das Leben... die Alternative wäre keine Innovation. ;-)


----------



## geq (31. Oktober 2012)

Läuft alles nach Plan, sollte es Anfang Februar dei ersten fertigen geben


----------



## AndiBar361 (6. November 2012)

habe den selben Wunsch wie der Threadersteller.
War leider zu faul jede Seite zu lesen. 
Ich stehe jedenfalls vor einer Neuanschaffung. 
Mein Yeti AS-X von 2006 ist gebrochen. Ich bin es mit einer Totem Coil und DHX5 Coil gefahren. Mein Ziel ist es jetzt  ein leichteres Bike mit mindestens genauso vielen Reserven zu finden und zu kaufen, welches mir genauso lange dient wie das Yeti oder länger. Es muss alles können, auch meine verpatzten Landungen ausbüglen. 

Nicolai habe ich eigentlich von vornerein ausgeschlossen, da es mir zu teuer schien.

Erst dachte ich an das Fanes, aber es ist nicht besonders leicht, die Kabelführung hat mich nicht überzeugt. Auf dem Bild des Herstellers sieht es aus wie ein schlecht verkabelter Server. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube da sollen auch keine 180mm Gabeln rein, ein Pflichtpunkt für mein nächstes Bike.

Dann habe ich das RM Slayer 70 entdeckt, das beste Bike der Welt heisst es. Aber nach einer langen Recherche bin ich zum Schluss gekommen, daß es für meine Zwecke nicht ausreicht. Zudem sehr teuer ist, wohl selbe Preisklasse wie N. Und es ist nicht aus D, was für mich wohl auch ein wichtiger Punkt ist wegen der Garantie wenn was ist. Ausserdem sieht es so aalglatt und nicht innovativ aus.

nunja viel bleibt nicht mehr übrig. Ibis Mojo HD scheidet wegen Carbonrahmen und zu wenig Federweg hinten aus aus ( kein ISCG mount wtf?! )

nachdem ich gesehen hatte dass Innovation Funktionalität Vielseitigkeit Angebot und Service ihren Preis haben, bin ich nun doch wieder bei Nicolai gelandet. Und konnte mich überhaupt nicht zwischen Helius AM und ION 18 entscheiden ( das AFR ist ja noch bestellbar, aber ich hätte den Dämpfer auch gerne unten, zudem sollen die uphill Qualitäten nicht so der Hammer sein ) bis ich die News vom ION 16 gelesen habe. 
Aber was musste ich da feststellen, nur 160 mm Federweg, weniger als beim AM. Warum?! Oder ist das nur der Prototyp und in der Serie werden es mehr???

Jedenfalls hatte ich eigentlich vor allerspätestens im Januar das Bike/den Rahmen zu erwerben. Und würde gerne wissen ob sich das warten lohnt oder ob das ION 16 so kommt wie auf der Eurobike.

Wenn das ION 16 nix ist wirds ein mix aus Helius AM und dem AFR, auch wenns nicht genau das ist was ich suche. Aber in diesem Segment gibts leider kaum Alternativen die auch wirklich was taugen


----------



## raschaa (6. November 2012)

Es wird im wesentlichen so kommen wie auf der eurobike präsentiert...


----------



## gotboost (6. November 2012)

Wo willst den hin? Federweg, Gewicht, GEO? Paar Angaben solltens schon sein.


----------



## guru39 (6. November 2012)

Nimms Ion 18, kann alles dass das AFR kann nur besser.


----------



## raschaa (6. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nimms Ion 18, kann alles dass das AFR kann nur besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (6. November 2012)

Ich denk auch, dass du mit dem ion 18 am besten aufgehoben bist, da für dich vorn 180 pflicht sind!

Die 180 gehen (mit afr unterrohr) zwa auch im AM, jedoch ist das bike primär auf 160/170er gabeln ausgelegt.


----------



## AndiBar361 (6. November 2012)

gotboost schrieb:


> Wo willst den hin? Federweg, Gewicht, GEO? Paar Angaben solltens schon sein.



Federweg am liebsten 180/180. Fox 36 und Vivid Air
Gewicht: ca 15kg mit x9 Schaltgruppe und 2x Kurbel, Formula T1 Bremsen mit Alu Scheiben. LRS noch keine Ahnung, das was ich jetzt hab ist zu schwer.
Teleskopsattelstütze sollte auch rein. Wenns am Ende 16kg sind ist es auch nicht so wild, habe 2 Jahre lang 18kg hochgetreten und das geht auch.

Mein Yeti hatte ein Lenkwinkel von 67,5 und war abwärts sehr wendig. Deshalb verwirrt mich diese ganze Geschichte mit "steiler Winkel = wendig" aber ok, er sollte nur nicht zu steil sein. 
Sitzwinkel sollte gut zum hochradeln sein, wenns runtergeht stehe ich sowieso auf.

Tiefes Tretlager wäre nice. Und ich finde es einfach irgendwie besser wenn der Dämpfer eher unten ist.
Letz endlich sind aber die Details egal wenn das Gesamtpaket stimmig ist und die Fahreigenschaften stimmen.
Ich muss in erster Linie in Heidelberg die Hügel ohne Qualen aus eigener Kraft hochkommen. Alpencross wollte ich auch irgendwann angehen aber noch in weiter Ferne. Nächstes Jahr will ich mit dem Bike aus Heidelberg rauskommen und alles mögliche fahren und sehen. Und einige Bikeparks abklappern wo ich noch nicht war ( ich war bisher nur in Beerfelden  ). Aber ich bin auch kein krasser DHler und springe bisher nicht alles was kommt.


----------



## c_w (6. November 2012)

Dann fahr doch zum Guru in den Puff, setz dich auf's ION18 und schau, ob dir das taugt...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. November 2012)

+1 fürs Ion 18


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Dann fahr doch zum Guru in den Puff, setz dich auf's ION18 und schau, ob dir das taugt...



zwischen Heidelberg und dem Puff sind es sagenhafte 7Km, ich glaube dass das gar nicht geht


----------



## Harvester (7. November 2012)

und da gibt es jemand, der die Bikes für dich aufbaut Guru ?


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2012)

Nein


----------



## gotboost (7. November 2012)

15kg 180 180, ds wird kein gutes Rad(Mit Vivid, 2 Kettenblätter).
Kann dir nur raten dir 2 Räder aufzubauen oder in eine Richtung zu gehen.
D.H. weniger Federweg und leicht, oder mehr und schwerer, sonst wirst nicht so viel spass haben.
Die Litevills Räder vereinen viel Federweg und leicht, war aber für mich nix. Bin wesentlich schnelle und besser auf dem Mega mit Lyrik als mit dem 901 mit Totem/Boxxer unterwegs.
Brauchst eh nicht mehr Federweg als 150-160 hinten bei deutschen Strecken, ausnahme Wildbad.


----------



## trailterror (7. November 2012)

@Andi

15 kg mit teleskop und einigermassen ordentlicher bereifung ist mM nicht möglich, 16 wird auch noch nicht leicht, aber machbar 

alpencross?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (7. November 2012)

Das passt alles nicht zusammen, siehst ja selbst. Das Voltage von Scott ist auch  vielseitig. Aber alpencross? Kannst ja mal im Lv Forum nachschauenð


----------



## trailterror (7. November 2012)

@GoTbost

Dass es kein gutes rad wird, würd ich nicht behaupen. Natürlich wirds wieder was mit kompromissen....gehen wird damit aber wohl tatsächlich fast alles, mit einschränkungen in verschiedenen bereichen halt.

2 bikes mit klar definierten einsatzbereichen und auch diesbezüglich aufgebaut sind wohl besser....kann/will aber nicht jeder. So musst du ja quasi immer wissen was auf tour auf dich zu kommt. Wenn du mal abwegig fährst gehts auch mit 2 bikes nur mit teileinschränkungen weiter 

Ich bin ja auch ein fan von dem do it all bike  so habe ich für mich im wald, bei spontanen aktionen mehr freiheiten 


Was meinen denn die ion 18 besitzer zu nem alpx damit?
 @gotboost

Übrigens Schöne räder hast/hattest du :


----------



## gotboost (7. November 2012)

Kann nur aus Erfahrung sprechen, weniger Federweg macht mir mehr spass!


----------



## Hatehiller (14. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,
steh auch, wie vll manch andere kurz vor Bestellung....
aber hat sich schon mal jemand Gedanken über mögliche Dämpfer Alternativen (216 x 63) gemacht??
Was ich bisher in Erfahrung gebracht hab:
-RS Monarch Plus RC3 gibts eigentlich nicht  in 216mm, nur den High Volume.
 Am Prototypen ist aber def. kein High Volume drin!
 Sonst ist der RS natürlich Gewichtstechnisch ein Traum, geht aber vll etwas zu schnell durch den Federweg.
Kann da jemand bitte erfahrungen posten mit Mid/High Tune?
- Double Barrel gibts in 215 x 63
ob der Millimeter was ausmacht keine Ahnung.
sonst sicher ne Bank das Teil, aber rel. schwer (500g)
- von BOS scheint der Void nicht zu passen da erst ab 222mm Einbaulänge losgeht.
VipR gibts in 216. Irritiert mich nur dass der kein Ausgleichsbehälter hat...
Wird evtl auch schwierig für die BOS jungs den Dämpfer auf nen Rahmen abzustimmen dens noch gar nicht wirklich gibt...
Hab selbst bisher nur Erfahrungen mit FOX - leider - desshalb dankbar um Feedback.
Fährt jemand hier den VipR und kann was dazu sagen??
Werd morgen mal versuchen den Vinc zu erreichen um das "Geheimniss"(?) des Monarch im Prototypen zu lüften. Auch obs ein Homemade Tune von Nicolai ist oder was Standart.


----------



## lakekeman (14. November 2012)

Vivid Air?
Bester Luftdämpfer am Markt, warum was schlechteres nehmen?
Ansonsten natürlich Coil.


----------



## raschaa (14. November 2012)

die kinematiken der Ion serie, und da wird das 16er sicher keine ausnahme, sind relativ klassisch progressiv. da wirds keine "voodoo" abstimmung eines RS Monarch brauchen. wahrscheinlich klassisch MM. ich werde versuchen bis zum liefertermin mir einen X-Fusion Vector Air zu ergattern. In meinem Ion20 funzt der nämlich top! liegt gewichtsmäßig genau zwischen Vivid Air und Monarch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (14. November 2012)

Ich bleib beim Vivid Air,wenn´s denn auf den MM Tune rausläuft. Funktioniert perfekt (im Helius). Bisherige Erfahrung: RP23,Monarch,Monarch Plus, Roco Air,CCDB und eben Vivid Air. Einfach abzustimmen,super Funktion, Optik natürlich Geschmackssache,aber hier folgt die Form eben der Funktion...Auch die BOS Deville wird durch ne Lyrik ersetzt am ION16....Ich will,dass Flatout wieder an meine Gabel darf


----------



## Hatehiller (14. November 2012)

Beim Vivid Air gibts jetzt dummerweise 216 x 63,5 
Macht der halbe mm probleme??


----------



## dr.juggles (14. November 2012)

nope, passt!


----------



## pfalz (14. November 2012)

Letztens mit Reset telefoniert, wusste keiner, wann es den Vector Air wieder gibt. Hab nun mit Vivid Air geordert...nun gespannt


----------



## foreigner (24. November 2012)

Hatehiller schrieb:


> - von BOS scheint der Void nicht zu passen da erst ab 222mm Einbaulänge losgeht.
> VipR gibts in 216. Irritiert mich nur dass der kein Ausgleichsbehälter hat...
> Wird evtl auch schwierig für die BOS jungs den Dämpfer auf nen Rahmen abzustimmen dens noch gar nicht wirklich gibt...




Bos Void gibt´s in 216mm. Steht zwar nicht in den Spezifikationen, aber in der Chartlist gibt´s ihn in 216mm. Auch im "Mountainbike rider Produktspecial" steht der Void mit 216mm drinnen.
Ich glaube, dass Bos genug Erfahrung hat, um anhand von Rahmendaten und Progressionskurven +Fahrergewicht das Ding in einem passenden Setup bringen kann.
Er ist zwar auch die teuerste Variante, aber für mich wäre der Void die erste Wahl für das Bike. Von der Performance käme nur noch CCDB Air oder Vivid Air in Frage. In einem Rahmen, bei dem sich das Übersetzungsverhältnis nur so wenig ändert wie beim ION 16 und der damit weitestgehend linear und nur leicht progressiv arbeitet, braucht man mit Sicherheit keine zweifache Zugstufenverstellung. Low und Highspeed Druckstufe ist dagegen natürlich immer hilfreich. Dazu kommt, dass der CCDB Air zu progressiv arbeitet und in einem leicht progressiven Rahmen eigentlich nicht ideal ist.
Außerdem: Schon mal einen Void in Life vor euch gehabt. Gefahren bin ich ihn noch nicht, nur Parkplatz probesitzen. Da merkt man wirklich gar keinen (!) Unterschied zu einenm Coil-Dämpfer, während ich sagen muss, dass man bei einem Vivid den Unterschied schon noch spürt (wenn er auch klein ist).
Also, mit dem Void macht man bestimmt nichts falsch in dem Bike, ein teurer Spaß ist´s aber.


----------



## foreigner (24. November 2012)

PS: Bei den Gabeln bin ich kein Bos-Fan. Nicht weil die nicht gut gehen, sondern weil ich meine Gabeln selber gerne warte und bei Bos gibt´s keinerleich Ersatzteile oder Dichtungen zu kaufen. Man muss die immer einschicken. Das ist selbst bei Fox besser. Da muss man nur auf die Garantie pfeifen und schon geht´s selbst. Aber lyrik ist für mich auch die beste Wahl, kann man bei ganz hohen ansprüchen ja auch noch tunen wie zum Beispiel mit Avalnche Kartusche.


----------



## lakekeman (24. November 2012)

foreigner schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass der CCDB Air zu progressiv arbeitet und in einem leicht progressiven Rahmen eigentlich nicht ideal ist.



Schon mit der neuen Luftkammer getestet? Oder zitierst du nur nen alten Freeride Test


----------



## Martin1508 (24. November 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Schon mit der neuen Luftkammer getestet? Oder zitierst du nur nen alten Freeride Test



Moin,

Hast du schon die neue Kammer? Ich warte drauf. Mit der normalen ist er im AM tatsächlich nicht linear und verschenkt auf den letzten 2cm Federweg. Wird aber in den nächsten Tagen eine High Volume Kammer geben, die ihn schön linear macht.

Gruss


----------



## foreigner (27. November 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Schon mit der neuen Luftkammer getestet? Oder zitierst du nur nen alten Freeride Test


 
Gibt´s die jetzt schon? Ich weiß nur, dass die daran gebastelt haben. Wenn dem so ist, kann man den Satz gerne streichen. Wobei ich persönlich den Void trotzdem vorziehen würde.
Falls du da mehr weißt: Erzähl mal was an der Luftkammer geändert wurde!


----------



## lakekeman (27. November 2012)

Ja die gibt es, habe aber keine Erfahrungen damit. Hatte gedacht (gehofft) du sagst was dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (1. Dezember 2012)

Müssten nicht diese Woche die ersten ION 16 ausgeliefert worden sein. Im Produktionsplan steht "WEEK OF SHIPMENT" KW48 für ION 16.


----------



## schnubbi81 (1. Dezember 2012)

Na dann schlag mal noch minimum eine akademische Nicolai Woche drauf. 
Dachte ich hätte mal was von kW 51/52 gelesen bzw. gesagt bekommen.


----------



## sluette (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe auch schonmal eins 3 Wochen früher bekommen... Wenn's läuft...


----------



## kephren23 (1. Dezember 2012)

Mir hatte vincent gesagt das es keine vor Januar/Februar gibt weil es ja noch im Prototypenstatus ist.

Aber vielleicht ging es ja dann doch schneller, mein Vorraussichtlicher Termin ist 31.Januar.


----------



## beetle (1. Dezember 2012)

Die Umwerfer Schelle ist auch noch nicht fertig. Wird also tatsächlich eine Schelle werden, an der ein high Directmount umwerfer befästigt wird.


----------



## kephren23 (2. Dezember 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Die Umwerfer Schelle ist auch noch nicht fertig. Wird also tatsächlich eine Schelle werden, an der ein high Directmount umwerfer befästigt wird.



joa da kann ich mich denke ich mit abfinden. ird bestimmt ein schönes cnc-stück.
2 monate noch.


----------



## beetle (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin davon nicht so begeistert. Aber was soll man machen...


----------



## kephren23 (2. Dezember 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich bin davon nicht so begeistert. Aber was soll man machen...



schönreden! was ich auch die ganze zeit tue.

ne DM-Lösung wäre mir auch lieber.


----------



## schnubbi81 (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich probier's mit 1x10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich warte noch auf das ION 16-Pinion


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Dezember 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Die Umwerfer Schelle ist auch noch nicht fertig. Wird also tatsächlich eine Schelle werden, an der ein high Directmount umwerfer befästigt wird.



Was ist an der Schelle verkehrt?
So kann man das Bike mit 1x10 fahren oder mit Umwerfer.


----------



## Bonvivant (2. Dezember 2012)

Gibt's eigentlich Infos bzgl. Ion 16 + Pinion?


----------



## pratt (2. Dezember 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich Infos bzgl. Ion 16 + Pinion?



Eurobike 2013


----------



## beetle (13. Dezember 2012)

Da ist was passiert. Datum ist noch das Alte, sind aber Informationen hinzu gekommen.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=51&output=html


----------



## trailterror (13. Dezember 2012)

Stack wert beim xl ist immer noch falsch....

Nun also auch für 170 gabeln freigegeben....?

Mit ner 170er in der high einstellung wärs von den winkeln/tretlagerhöhe echt super rad....

Weiterhin (für mich) nicht so pralle: schrittfreiheit, sitzrohrlänge, fehlende option auf 180mm, zu tiefer stack wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (13. Dezember 2012)

Immer noch 150mm Steuerrohr beim XL


----------



## wavekiter (14. Dezember 2012)

Auf dem Papier hat es das ION16 gegen das ICB schwer ...

Interessant wird sein, beide bikes mal face2face zu fahren und zu testen...


----------



## beetle (14. Dezember 2012)

Wieso? Die Rahmen sind sehr vergleichbar. Wo soll es das ION da schwer haben?


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Dezember 2012)

wavekiter schrieb:


> Auf dem Papier hat es das ION16 gegen das ICB schwer ...
> 
> Interessant wird sein, beide bikes mal face2face zu fahren und zu testen...



Naja... Der Vergleich passt nicht... N ist immer besser!


----------



## UiUiUiUi (14. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Naja... Der Vergleich passt nicht... N ist immer besser!



basierend auf welchen kriterien?
mal von den zahlen her betrachtet ist das icb ein ziemlich verlockendes angebot


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Dezember 2012)

War ein Spass... Ich persönlich bin N Fan!


----------



## beetle (14. Dezember 2012)

UiUiUiUi schrieb:


> basierend auf welchen kriterien?
> mal von den zahlen her betrachtet ist das icb ein ziemlich verlockendes angebot



Das ist es durchaus. Wenn dir es auf Preis/Leistung ankommt, ist es sicher nicht zu schlagen.


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Dezember 2012)

aber Nicolai´s sind doch von jungfrauen bei mondschein mundgelutscht oder so ähnlich, das kostet halt.
es sei denn du magst taiwanesisches mundgelutsche?


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Dezember 2012)

und was fürs Auge


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Dezember 2012)

manches auge fühlt sich auch beleidigt von dieser derben industrie/baukranoptik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (14. Dezember 2012)

Einen NICOLAI Rahmen kauft man sich, vermutlich spart man lange drauf und unter gegebenen Umständen müssen manche sogar hart und lange dafür arbeiten.
Es ist einfach ein Produkt für Enthusiasten.

Wenn man nach dem Preis/Leistungs Verhältniss geht dann gibt es ja viele Bikes die Konkurrenten sein könnten.
Bei einem Fertigbike wie dem ICB oder anderen Herstellern kauft man die Komponenten und bekommt den Rahmen dazu geschenkt weil die Dinger wahrscheinlich sonst ehh kaum einer einzeln kauft. Obwohl das ICB da auch noch ein etwas anderes Projekt ist als bei anderen Herstellern, wohlgemerkt.


Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten, aber schlechter Geschmack bleibt immernoch schlechter Geschmack. 

NICOLAI ist eben NICOLAI, jemand der auf das Preis/ Leistungs Verhältniss schaut ist ehh kaum ein potentieller Kunde für einen Rahmen aus Lübbrechtsen.


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Dezember 2012)

kephren23 schrieb:


> jemand der auf das Preis/ Leistungs VerhÃ¤ltniss schaut ist ehh kaum ein potentieller Kunde fÃ¼r einen Rahmen aus LÃ¼bbrechtsen.



*und das macht den Ð-fahrer so besonders*


----------



## Eksduro (14. Dezember 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> manches auge fühlt sich auch beleidigt von dieser derben industrie/baukranoptik


 

all diesen augen kann ich nur deinen gewinnerbeitrag aus der random verlosung an herz legen hahahaha.... glückwunsch!

ganz weit vorne die aktion


----------



## guru39 (14. Dezember 2012)

wavekiter schrieb:


> Auf dem Papier hat es das ION16 gegen das ICB schwer ...



Das ICB Bike ist doch ein Carver und Carver gibt es beim Stadler und der ZEG, richtig?

Nie und nimmer würde ich mir ein Carver kaufen, Billigstschrott produziert in Fernost für die Massen.


----------



## kephren23 (14. Dezember 2012)

passendes Bild dazu Guru.

und die werben auch noch mit ihren Schweißnähten.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1260239

mal in groß ansehen! :kotz:

weiß ich gar nich ob ich heulen oder lachen soll.


----------



## UiUiUiUi (14. Dezember 2012)

hey, ich mag Nicolai sehr, hab immer noch mein 1998er virus im keller an der Wand hängen 

aber die Abneigung gegen Produkte aus Asien ist absurd. 


ich überlege mir ein ion 18, aber vor allem wegen der Möglichkeit der custom Geometrie, Flexibilität und Anpassung an die Wünsche des Kunden sind die guten Argumente für Nicolai, nicht irrationale Abneigungen.


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Dezember 2012)

UiUiUiUi schrieb:


> aber die Abneigung gegen Produkte aus Asien ist absurd.


ui da gibt es zb gravierende qualitäts unterschiede, falls du diese noch nicht bemekt hastschade, aber schau mal genauer hin
Und mal zu schweigen von: die "Unterstützung für
regionale Produkte"


----------



## beetle (14. Dezember 2012)

Fährt ja auch nicht jeder Autos aus kleinen Manufaturen oder trägt Uhren aus deutscher bzw schweizer Produktion. Wäre ja doof wenn jeder Uhren aus Glashütte oder sagen wir mal Schaffhausen tragen würde.


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Dezember 2012)

Haupsache die "Ticken Richtig", naja viel spass mit den Asiatische "Blender", Qualität hat eben sein Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre zwar auch Nicolai, weil ich den Laden mag, ich gerne kleine Unternehmen aus meiner direkten Umgebung unterstütze und die Qualität überzeugend ist...

aber 

diese Nicolai Lobhudelei und das gebashe von anderen Marken (vor allem aus Asien) als billig und Schrott ist einfach nur peinlich. Da kann ich es schon verstehen wenn man als N Fahrer mal schräg angeguckt wird. Traurig.


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Dezember 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich fahre zwar auch Nicolai, weil ich den Laden mag, ich gerne kleine Unternehmen aus meiner direkten Umgebung unterstütze und die Qualität überzeugend ist...
> 
> aber
> 
> diese Nicolai Lobhudelei und das gebashe von anderen Marken (vor allem aus Asien) als billig und Schrott ist einfach nur peinlich. Da kann ich es schon verstehen wenn man als N Fahrer mal schräg angeguckt wird. Traurig.


----------



## guru39 (14. Dezember 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich fahre zwar auch Nicolai, weil ich den Laden mag, ich gerne kleine Unternehmen aus meiner direkten Umgebung unterstütze und die Qualität überzeugend ist...
> 
> aber
> 
> diese Nicolai Lobhudelei und das gebashe von anderen Marken (vor allem aus Asien) als billig und Schrott ist einfach nur peinlich. Da kann ich es schon verstehen wenn man als N Fahrer mal schräg angeguckt wird. Traurig.



Meine Aussage war auf Carver, ZEG und Stadler (=Aldi) bezogen, nicht auf andere Marken.

Es gibt sehr viel Hersteller die in Fernost produzieren und sehr gute Produkte am Start haben.


----------



## UiUiUiUi (14. Dezember 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich fahre zwar auch Nicolai, weil ich den Laden mag, ich gerne kleine Unternehmen aus meiner direkten Umgebung unterstütze und die Qualität überzeugend ist...
> 
> aber
> 
> diese Nicolai Lobhudelei und das gebashe von anderen Marken (vor allem aus Asien) als billig und Schrott ist einfach nur peinlich. Da kann ich es schon verstehen wenn man als N Fahrer mal schräg angeguckt wird. Traurig.


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Dezember 2012)

Lobhudelei und Qualitäts unterschiede sind 2 versiedene paar schuhe, nicht falsch interpretieren.

.


----------



## trailterror (14. Dezember 2012)

@lakekeman

Du hast auch mein  

  @Rest

Kommt mal wieder von eurer teils überheblich wirkenden wolke runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruv (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich Würde auch gern ein NICI fahren... ich bin bloß Student mit Nebenjob und da ist sowas leider nicht drin!


----------



## kephren23 (14. Dezember 2012)

Im Numeric 13 steht es ja auch so schön drin. Seite 77 auf der Wurzelpassagen-Seite "Mache dich nicht vergleichbar". Nicolai ist definitiv nicht vergleichbar, man kann sich dort(in Lübbrechtsen) alles selber anschauen, alles anfassen, bestaunen und erkunden was der endverbraucher am ende in die finger/unter den hintern bekommt. man kann den jungs beim schweißen, fräsen und pause machen zusehen jeder ist ansprechbar. jeder ist nett und freundlich.
Am liebsten möchte man gleich dort bleiben und auf dem prall gefüllten Dachboden zwischen all den Rädern und Rahmen übernachten.
Versuche das mal bei anderen Herstellern.

Natürlich gibt es auch noch andere tolle Rahmen auf der Welt, aber die haben ebenso ihren Preis, und Qualität, auch aus Asien.

Preis/Leistung ist ja auch zum teil etwas subjektives

gutes Beispiel von *beetle*
 vergleiche zwischen swatch und Glashütte würde auch niemand im Glashütte Forum machen ohne gedisst zu werden. Preis/Leistung stimmt da mit sicherheit nicht.


*zurück zum Thema*,
Die Umwerfer-Schelle fürs ION 16 finde ich ganz gut gelungen, denke damit kann ich mich arangieren. wahrscheinlich wirds besser funktionieren als die DM-Version am ION18.
Allerdings wäre ich etwas traurig wenn es wirklich keine Gussets geben wird, weil für ein mini-DH wirkt es da vorn doch etwas Nackt.


----------



## guru39 (14. Dezember 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Kommt mal wieder von eurer teils überheblich wirkenden wolke runter



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1130495

Kommentar #4  (vom Konstrukteur) fand ich jetzt auch nicht sooo berauschend


----------



## trailterror (14. Dezember 2012)

Alles schön gut. N ist schon irgendwo besonders...bin auch grosser freund der marke,

Nur kann ich diese "über alles" und "angeber" mentalität nicht ab!

Bei N ist auch nicht alles gold was glänzt, auch in Lü ist nicht alles perfekt!

Und andere mütter haben auch geile töchter, die abgehn....auch taiwanesische...


----------



## trailterror (14. Dezember 2012)

Da haste mal recht guru. 
Der spruch ist auch unter aller s...


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Dezember 2012)

Sollte doch nur ein Spass sein... Sorry.


----------



## kephren23 (14. Dezember 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1130495
> 
> Kommentar #4  (vom Konstrukteur) fand ich jetzt auch nicht sooo berauschend



wenigstens sind die von ihrem Produkt überzeugt.


nichts destotrotz ist das hier ein *Nicolai-Unterforum* und da brauch man ja nich Carver anpreisen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Dezember 2012)

Also mein "altes" banshee Wildcard made in Taiwan (aber eben von kleiner Bikeschmiede in kleinen Stückzahlen) muss sich in Punkto Verarbeitungsqualität z.B. absolut nicht vor meinem "neuen" Helius AM verstecken...

Zudem spielt Nicolai ja preismäßig in einer ähnlichen Klasse wie Specialized, Knolly oder Liteville ist jetzt also auch nicht Overpriced. Wenn man so will bekommt man hier auch ein super Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis...

Und wech....


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Dezember 2012)

und bevor ich mir ein speiseeis zum selben preis hole versenke ich mein hart erarbeitetes geld lieber bei der kleinen bude Nicolai im eigenen land.
find das neue speci enduro auch geil, von der geo passt mir das N allerdings besser und ich unterstütze eine deutsche firma.


----------



## beetle (14. Dezember 2012)

Wird Zeit das es Sommer wird und das ION 16 fahrbereit im Keller steht. Dann braucht es solche Diskussionen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Dezember 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> und bevor ich mir ein speiseeis zum selben preis hole versenke ich mein hart erarbeitetes geld lieber bei der kleinen bude Nicolai im eigenen land.
> find das neue speci enduro auch geil, von der geo passt mir das N allerdings besser und ich unterstütze eine deutsche firma.




Ich persönlich finde das Dämpferloch im Rohr beim speiseeis extrem unsexy - würd ich mir nie holen...:kotz:


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Dezember 2012)

mein favorit wäre eigentlich das turner 5 spot gewesen, aber zu dem kurs bekomme ich ja das helius günstiger. da ist ja klar das ich das N nehme.
schwierig heutzutage ein gutes fahrrad zu finden, irgendwas passt immer nicht.

schön war das damals ... gt zaskar und fertig ...


----------



## Kaltumformer (16. Dezember 2012)

kephren23 schrieb:


> passendes Bild dazu Guru.
> 
> und die werben auch noch mit ihren Schweißnähten.
> 
> ...



Konkretisier doch mal deine Kritik. Also was dir da an den Schweißnähten nicht "gefällt" ?


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Dezember 2012)

Vergleiche einfach mit einem N die Nähte.


----------



## beetle (16. Dezember 2012)

Und?


----------



## Hatehiller (16. Dezember 2012)

Naja...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Dezember 2012)

Also ich kann hier schon "kleinere" Unterschiede erkennen....


----------



## beetle (16. Dezember 2012)

Sind die Schweißnähte technisch denen aus Fernost überlegen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich vertraue mehr den Nähten aus dem Haus N. 





Aber technisch werden die Unterschiede klein sein, wenn überhaupt welche da sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (16. Dezember 2012)

Also ich denke, dass bei Nicolai Produkten die qualität der schweissnaht schon ne andere ist als bei carver. Ich glaub das kann man nicht bestreiten.

Deshalb ist das ibc carver aber nicht gleich ein schlechtes bike...ich find es sogar ziemlich gelungen


----------



## schnubbi81 (16. Dezember 2012)

Mal was anderes:
Wieso ist der Sattelstützendurchmesser bei S-L 31,6
Und bei einem XL 30,9 mm?

Müsste es nicht anders herum sein?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=51&output=html


----------



## trailterror (16. Dezember 2012)

Nee, das stimmt so...

Beim xl ist das sitzrohr wohl dickwändiger, deshalb die dünnere stütze


----------



## kephren23 (16. Dezember 2012)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> Wieso ist der Sattelstützendurchmesser bei S-L 31,6
> Und bei einem XL 30,9 mm?
> 
> ...



die wandstärke des sitzrohrs is dicker! somit passt nur ne dünnere stütze. xl= schwerer Fahrer
außendurchmesser bleibt gleich


----------



## schnubbi81 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hmmm, macht natürlich Sinn. 

Danke!


----------



## Hatehiller (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, ION 16 ist bestellt. Farbe jedoch noch großes ???
Hat jemand das Elox grün schon mal in Natura gesehn und kann mir sagen welches Bild der Wirklichkeit näher kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (19. Dezember 2012)

Hatehiller schrieb:


> Hallo, ION 16 ist bestellt. Farbe jedoch noch großes ???
> Hat jemand das Elox grün schon mal in Natura gesehn und kann mir sagen welches Bild der Wirklichkeit näher kommt...




ich hab sämtliche varianten vom eloxgrün gesehen, nur wegen dem grün haben haben meine Freundin und ich, uns auf die reise nach Lübbrechtsen gemacht.

Fazit: grün kann ein lotterie spiel sein.
von dunkelgrün bis knallig grannysmith apfelgrün war alles dabei, wohlgemerkt bei gleicher farbbestellung.
Nicolai ist sich diesem Problem bewusst , und versucht über andere eloxierbetriebe ein besseres ergebnis für den endkunden zu erzeugen. die 2013 Eurobike-bikes sind von einem anderen eloxierer und das grün knallt mal dermaßen, in natrura ne absolute wonne, kein foto kann es darstellen vorallem auch nicht wegen bildschirm- und kamerasettings. bei jedem sieht es anders aus.


----------



## dr.juggles (19. Dezember 2012)

granny smith green = helles grün, knallt in natura derbst!





normales grün elox = dunkles sattes grün


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Dezember 2012)

@Hatehiller, durch diese Frage überall zu posten wird es auch nicht anders werden.


----------



## trailterror (21. Dezember 2012)

Die würfel sind nun endgültig gefallen:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=51&output=html

Änderungen gabs auf den letzten drücker wohl keine mehr....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Dezember 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Die würfel sind nun endgültig gefallen:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=51&output=html
> 
> Änderungen gabs auf den letzten drücker wohl keine mehr....




Gut dass die Endkontrolle der Rahmen gewissenhafter durchgeführt wird als bei den technischen Daten der Homepage. Der Stack Wert bei XL ist immer noch verkehrt, oder?

Wünsche allen viel Spaß mit ihrem Traumbike...


----------



## trailterror (21. Dezember 2012)

Genau


----------



## trailterror (21. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt wieder das gefunden:

" Fast alle Nicolai Rahmen können mit der Pinion Getriebebox ausgestattet werden, außer diesen: ION 20, ION 16 und die Nicolai E-BOXX Modelle"

http://www.nicolai.net/159-0-Helius+Pinion+AM.html

Gibts das ion 16 nun doch nicht mit pinion?


----------



## anjalein (22. Dezember 2012)

Mir wurde gesagt, dass das Ion 16 Pinion im Sommer kommen soll. Von daher kann es wohl NOCH nicht mit Pinion ausgestattet werden.


----------



## kephren23 (22. Dezember 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Die würfel sind nun endgültig gefallen:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=51&output=html
> 
> Änderungen gabs auf den letzten drücker wohl keine mehr....



rev. 21-12-2016


----------



## beetle (26. Dezember 2012)

Zum Thema Umwerfer... Gibt es bei den High Direct Mount Teilen eigentlich Unterschiede? Welchen braucht man denn genau? 

FD-M786-D 
FD-M986-D6 

Die müssten doch passen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (26. Dezember 2012)

hoffe doch das die passen.  konnte noch keine unterschiede sehen zwischen sram und shimano


----------



## beetle (30. Dezember 2012)

http://www.nicolai.net/172-0-ION+16.html

Oha. Seite aktualisiert.


----------



## kephren23 (30. Dezember 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> http://www.nicolai.net/172-0-ION+16.html
> 
> Oha. Seite aktualisiert.



schon seit einer woche


----------



## beetle (30. Dezember 2012)

Habe neulich mal nachgesehen, da war noch nichts. Wie auch immer. "Das beste Enduro, das wir je gebaut haben!" Große Worte.


----------



## kephren23 (30. Dezember 2012)

na die arbeiten ja seit dem 22sten nich mehr, das numeric kam am 13. in der woche danach stand die seite.
ja große worte!
 habe zwar nich wirklich viele vergleiche aber ION fand ich geiler wie das AM.


----------



## trailterror (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich find das rad ja teilweise schon auch sehr interessant....

Standover, stack und radstand gefallen mir z.bsp. beim AM aber nach wie vor besser....


----------



## beetle (31. Dezember 2012)

Kürzerer Radstand macht es natürlich wendiger. Schrittfreiheit ist bei beiden Flach, finde ich. Kommt natürlich immer darauf an, woher man kommt. Mein Canyon AM hat da 830 und die Eier angehauen habe ich mir auch noch nie.

Was findest du denn am dem Stack falsch?


----------



## Hatehiller (2. Januar 2013)

Im neuen Katalog gibts ja die Dämpfer-Test Session... CCDB im ION16....
Nu bin ich wieder mit der Dämpferfrage am Anfang
Hatte mich eigentlich FÜR Vivid Air und GEGEN Monarch Plus entschieden, der Performance wegen. Werd nächste Woche nochmal nachhaken bei N.
Bis dahin, mit welchen Dämpfern habt ihr geordert und wie kams zur Entscheidungsfindung??


----------



## kolefaser (2. Januar 2013)

Momentan würde ich auch den Vivid Air einbauen, aber so wie der CCDB Air aussieht, ist es der mit der größeren Luftkammer. Das sollte ihm ja die früher bemängelte Progressivität nehmen.
Schwierige Entscheidung. Müsste man wirklich selbst gegeneinander Probefahren. Was für eine Gabel hast du denn vor einzubauen? Die Durolux scheint ja doch recht gut zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Januar 2013)

Passt den der CCDB wenigstens richtigrum ins Ion?


----------



## kephren23 (2. Januar 2013)

alo ich habe mich für den CCDB Air entschieden.
Als Gabel wird es eine FOX 36 Talas.
Die Durolux ist unerwartet gut gewesen Preis/Leistung stimmen da. wer nich soviel geld, für den könnte sie ne Überlegung wert sein.


----------



## kolefaser (2. Januar 2013)

Warum tust du dir eine Talas an? Die Geometrie sollte auch ohne Absenkung ganz gute Uphill-Eigenschaften bieten würde ich mal sagen. Wäre eine Float nicht besser?

Ist die Dämpfung mittlerweile bei der Durolux besser? War ja früher nicht der Rede wert


----------



## pfalz (2. Januar 2013)

Wollte eigentlich den X-Fusion Vector HLR Air einbauen. Allerdings war zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung das 2012er Modell nicht mehr zu beschaffen, und unklar, wann das neue Modell kommt. CCDB in der Stahlversion bin ich im ION ST gefahren, bin aber irgendwie nicht grün geworden mit dem Dämpfer....die perfekte Einstellung hab ich trotz einiger Einstellungsfahrten nicht gefunden, daher bin ich vor der CCDB Air version etwas zurückgeschreckt und habe mich daher für den Vivid Air entschieden. Bin gespannt. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich als Otto-Normalbiker den Riesenunterschied zwischen CCDB Air und Vivid Air 'erfahren' würde.

Gabel wird eine Lyrik U-Turn.


----------



## Martin1508 (2. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> alo ich habe mich für den CCDB Air entschieden.
> Als Gabel wird es eine FOX 36 Talas.
> Die Durolux ist unerwartet gut gewesen Preis/Leistung stimmen da. wer nich soviel geld, für den könnte sie ne Überlegung wert sein.



Moin,

nimm ne Float. Tu dir das Trauerspiel Talas nicht an. Hab die Absenkung beim Helius AM nie genutzt und das Ansprechverhalten etc. sind bei der Talas einfach schlecht. Habe sie irgendwann im Sommer 2012 bei Flatout auf Float umbauen lassen. Kein Vergleich.

Gruss


----------



## Hatehiller (2. Januar 2013)

Bei mir tut ne Deville 160 ihren Dienst, schon seit nem Jahr im alten Rahmen, die Gabel geb ich nimmer her. 
Was kostet der Umbau Talas --> Float bei Flatout??
Meine Freundin hat die leider auch im Canyon und da ist das Ansprechverhalten ...nunja, eben wirklich sehr "verhalten".:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (2. Januar 2013)

Die neuen SKF Dichtungen bringen auch gut was. Ich bin irgendwann zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich keine Absenkung brauch.


----------



## Martin1508 (2. Januar 2013)

Hatehiller schrieb:


> Bei mir tut ne Deville 160 ihren Dienst, schon seit nem Jahr im alten Rahmen, die Gabel geb ich nimmer her.
> Was kostet der Umbau Talas --> Float bei Flatout??
> Meine Freundin hat die leider auch im Canyon und da ist das Ansprechverhalten ...nunja, eben wirklich sehr "verhalten".:kotz:



Jap, hast Recht. Man kann nicht wirklich von Ansprechverhalten reden. Im Speziellen, wenn es trocken und staubig ist. Das kann die Talas garnicht gut leiden. Also, der Umbau ist nicht billig aber lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Die 36 ist ja sonst ne solide Gabel:

Umbau, neue Float Einheit, neues Oel, Arbeit und neue Dichtungen (SKF): ca. 250 Euro

Gruesse


----------



## kephren23 (2. Januar 2013)

zu spät habe sie schon, auch schon etwas länger der preis war einfach super, außerdem wollte ich keine weiße gabel.
sollte ich es nich nutzen dann bau ich es eben auch um.
Mal sehen, erstmal fahr ich sie so.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (2. Januar 2013)

bei mir:

- 2013 Fox 34 Float
- 2013 CCDB

die Float 34 gibts auch als OEM in schwarz (habe selbst 2 davon 

gruss


----------



## beetle (3. Januar 2013)

Bei mir:
Lyrik 2013 RC2DH
Monarch Plus 

Hatte bisher eine Talas, bei der ich nicht unglücklich bin sie loszuwerden. Bzw. bin sie schon los. Das Talas funktioniert halt nicht richtig und geht gerne mal kaputt. Daher bin ich immer zu viel Druck gefahren und hatte die Druckstufe komplett zu. Andernfalls ist die Gabel mir zu weit abgesackt. Bei schnellen Sachen habe ich die Druckstufe weiter auf gemacht.


----------



## kephren23 (3. Januar 2013)

ja toll, macht mich mal jetzt nich alle fertig wegen meiner talas! **schnief
wenn der float umbau nur 250 kosten sollte dann bin ja ich immernoch preislich super dabei.

wollen wir ION 16 Käufer nichtmal nen Aufbauthread eröffnen? indem wir weiter machen?
Der Threadtitel hat ja seinen Sinn verloren?


----------



## Martin1508 (3. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ja toll, macht mich mal jetzt nich alle fertig wegen meiner talas! **schnief
> wenn der float umbau nur 250 kosten sollte dann bin ja ich immernoch preislich super dabei.
> 
> wollen wir ION 16 Käufer nichtmal nen Aufbauthread eröffnen? indem wir weiter machen?
> Der Threadtitel hat ja seinen Sinn verloren?



Habe zwar "noch" kein ION 16 bestellt aber ich finde die Idee toll. Wuerde die Aufbauten gerne sehen.

Gruesse


----------



## kephren23 (3. Januar 2013)

okay damit er nich doppelt kommt werde ich mich mal dran setzen, und in der nächsten stunde einen thread eröffnen.
freumich auch drauf.


----------



## Schnapsi (3. Januar 2013)

Talas: Je mehr Teile/Technik desto einfacher kann was schief sein. Ist doch bei allem so. Muss halt öfter und mit mehr Liebe bzw. Verständnis gewartet werden damit sie gscheit funktioniert. Ich kann mich jedenfals nicht wirklich beklagen. Klar so fein wie der Stahli im Heck spricht sie nicht an, aber sie macht was sie soll und funktioniert besser als manch anderes.

Wenn Sie am Anfang nicht dem Preis entsprechend funktioniert, solange einschicken lassen bis sie läuft. Absenkung, Ansprechverhalten usw. Meine musste auch 2x hin bis sie gscheit ging. Jetzt macht der Händler ab und wann ein wenig Service wenn das Ansprechverhalten lausiger wird und gut ist.


----------



## Hatehiller (3. Januar 2013)

@beetle + nicolai 16

Warum habt ihr euch für die jeweiligen Dämpfer entschieden.
Gabs Rücksprachen mit N + evtl Infos von Leuten die Vergleiche "erfahren" haben??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (3. Januar 2013)

Alternative ist laut N der CCDB Air. Der ist mir zu schwer. Mir ging es ums Gewicht und Leistung. Somit kam ich zum Monarch+.


----------



## kephren23 (3. Januar 2013)

Hab mal nen Aufbauthread eröffnet da ja die Liefertermine in greifbare Nähe rücken.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=614179


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ja toll, macht mich mal jetzt nich alle fertig wegen meiner talas! **schnief
> wenn der float umbau nur 250 kosten sollte dann bin ja ich immernoch preislich super dabei.
> 
> wollen wir ION 16 Käufer nichtmal nen Aufbauthread eröffnen? indem wir weiter machen?
> Der Threadtitel hat ja seinen Sinn verloren?




Ich hab auch eine Talas und bin noch ganz zufrieden. Mal sehen ob ich mich in 2013 so weit verbessere, dass ich den Unterschied zur Lyrik RC2DH merke, die dann mein Wunschkandidat wäre...
...obwohl Umbau auf Float sicher auch spannend ist....


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Februar 2013)

Ich habâs weder hier per Sufu noch Ã¼ber Google rausgefunden: kann mir wer sagen, was _genau_ der Excentric Trail Key verursacht? Ãndert sich wirklich nur die TretlagerhÃ¶he oder auch der Lenkwinkel? Um wie viel Millimeter und/oder Grad Ã¤ndert sich was? WÃ¤r cool, wennâs wer verraten wÃ¼rde


----------



## guru39 (22. Februar 2013)

1° flacher und 9mm tiefer.


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Februar 2013)

Hey, das war schnell â dank dir, also kein Winkelsatz erforderlich


----------



## kephren23 (22. Februar 2013)

im tech sheet kann man es auch nachlesen, wenn es um zahlen dazu geht. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=51&output=html


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Februar 2013)

Ah, jetzt hab ich das auch gesehen â sorry, ohne Hirn is man wie blÃ¶d


----------



## lakekeman (22. Februar 2013)

Es wird sich auch der Radstand ändern, ist aber nicht weiter angegeben.
Weiterhin scheint der Reach für die hohe Position gemessen zu sein. Auch dort wird sich was ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (22. März 2013)

"Bitte baut ein Ion 16"

Daaaaaankeeeeeee!


----------



## kephren23 (22. März 2013)

Ja richtig, vielen DANK!


----------



## trailterror (22. März 2013)

"DAHER WUNSCHKONZERT:
Ein ION 16 mit 16-18cm FW auf Rohrsatzbasis des AM, wegen mir mit nem stärkeren Unterrohr um 18cm Gabeln besser zu verkraften - Also im Prinzip ne Mischung aus ION 14, ION 18 und Helius AM mit 16-18cm Federweg..."

Das wunschbike des threaderstellers wurde nicht geschaffen


----------



## der-gute (22. März 2013)

darf ich jetzt nen Thread aufmachen
und mir ein Ion17 29" wünschen?

das Bike für die Dorado


----------



## trailterror (23. März 2013)

Wenn du das 29' weglässt her damit


----------

